# Breaking: Van mows down people walking on London Bridge.



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2017)

Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 3, 2017)

where at now?....


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2017)

'Van hits pedestrians' on London Bridge

London Bridge chaos as 'several people mown down' by car sparking station evacuation


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

Nigel Farage says he was nearby. thank God he's safe. 

maybe folks are trying to influence the Brit elections?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Van smashing into people, gunmen and knifemen come out of the van and attack pedestrians.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


Some were also stabbed and shots were fired. I just watched it on the News.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2017)

*Van 'rams into pedestrians' on London Bridge | News | Al Jazeera*
www.aljazeera.com/.../van-rams-pedestrians-london-bridge-170603214507949.html
5 mins ago - British police responding to "serious incident" after van hits pedestrians on central bridge in heart of the city.
*London Bridge serious incident: Van ploughs into pedestrians on ...*
www.express.co.uk › News › UK
1 min ago - SEVERAL people were hit by a vehicle on London Bridge this evening in an incident one police officer at the scene described as a 'terror ...
*London Bridge: 'Van hits pedestrians' in 'major police incident' - ITV.com*
www.itv.com/news/london/2017-06.../london-bridge-closed-due-to-police-incident/
36 mins ago - Read the latest London stories, London Bridge: 'Van hits pedestrians' in 'major police incident' on ITV News, videos, stories and all the latest ...
*London Bridge crash: Fears of terror attack after 'van ploughs into ...*
www.standard.co.uk › News › London
1 min ago - London Bridge has been placed on lockdown after a vanreportedly ploughed into a crowd of pedestrians. The bridge has been closed in both ...


----------



## MaryL (Jun 3, 2017)

For real?  AGAIN?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> where at now?....


The London bridge


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.
> ...


It was a van.  Men armed with guns and knives came out of the van attacking people.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 3, 2017)

Walking is getting dangerous.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 3, 2017)

Another possible terrorist attack yet it's Trump pulling out of the climate agreement that gets everyone outraged and freaking out.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

How long till Jake Tapper tweets out a picture of the British flag? What a useless tool.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Car 'ploughs into 20 people on London Bridge' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

The cycle - 
Don't assume its a Muslim -
 He was a lone wolf -
 Terrorists aren't real Muslims -
 Religion of peace 
- [another terrorist attack]


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

3 folks jumped out of van stabbing, shooting others after running over people


----------



## Dim Bulb (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


Prayers to the victims. Death to the perps.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

2nd attack being reported


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2017)

Car 'ploughs into 20 people on London Bridge' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dim Bulb (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Van smashing into people, gunmen and knifemen come out of the van and attack pedestrians.



Round up the usual suspects:

Hillary
Obama
Jimmy Carter
Liberal college professors
Weak Europeans who are commie socialists


It'll be fun and distract us from actually solving the problem.  Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

POLL:

The name of the driver is:

 1. John

 2. Leslie

 3. Harry

 4. Muhammed

 5. Thomas

 6. Christy

 7. Larry

 8. Richard

 9. Linda

10. Andrew


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> 2nd attack being reported


Gunmen at a market.

Aren't guns banned in England?


----------



## EnterSandman (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

News from The Associated Press

The second incident apparently?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.


Maybe you folks can wait until we actually know what has happened before you start in on the standard regressive deflect/pivot/attack routine.
.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Second attack.  Gunmen attack a market.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?



Ask the morons in the UK who keep the welcome mat out for Islamic refugees.


----------



## tbbyolumbatobby (Jun 3, 2017)

(CNN)A van mowed down pedestrians as it sped down London Bridge on Saturday night, leaving bodies lying in the roadway, a witness to the incident told CNN.

Mark Roberts said the van was traveling south across the River Thames at a high rate of speed and was swerving as it struck several people, knocking one person "about 20 feet into the air."

The van swerved into oncoming lanes before hitting a bus stop and coming to a stop, Roberts said.

"Within my line of sight, there were five or six people on the ground that were not moving," he said. "It looked to me that the van was aiming at the people."

Roberts said he heard what sounded like gunshots about 10 minutes later. He estimated 100 people were on the bridge at the time, fewer than earlier in the night because it was getting late.

"I froze, to be honest," Roberts said. "As I was thinking ... which direction should I run, the van swerved across the other side of the bridge from me."

London's Metropolitan Police have not issued a report, saying only that an "incident" occurred on the bridge.

Both lanes of the bridge were blocked, police said.

The US embassy in London tweeted: "Please avoid the area and monitor local news/@metpoliceuk for updates."

England has been on edge since May 22, when a suicide bomber killed 22 people at an Ariana Grande concert at the Manchester Arena.

The bridge incident also comes more than two months after a man drove an SUV into a crowd on the sidewalk along Westminster Bridge in London, killing at least four people.

After ramming the car into a barrier outside the Houses of Parliament, the driver got out and stabbed a police officer to death. The attacker was gunned down by a police officer.

The assailant, Khalid Masood, 52, of West Midlands, reportedly had a criminal record and may have had connections to violent extremism, British Prime Minister Theresa May said.

Developing story - more to come

London Bridge: Van mows down pedestrians, witness says - CNN.com


Police dealing with an 'incident' on London Bridge


Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metro police con firm they are scene of 2 different attacks


----------



## EnterSandman (Jun 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> POLL:
> 
> The name of the driver is:
> 
> ...


I'll take number 4 for a 100 dollars Alec.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Who would do such a thing ?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police @metpoliceuk·14m

*As well as #LondonBridge officers have also responsed to an incident in #BoroughMarket. We have armed police at the scenes.*


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

This is how people are beginning to call these attacks...   DWI. Driving While Islamic.


Poor Eurabia


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

MaryL said:


> For real?  AGAIN?



You're actually surprised ? For real ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd attack being reported
> ...



It's nutbag BINGO. "Aren't guns banned in England" for the row!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?



How do you plan on stopping it ?
In this country the moment you even discuss doing something, mother fucking goddamned piece of excrement liberals run to the courts.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.



Life in a big city according to London's Muslim mayor.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?
> ...



i'm sure Trump & Mad Dog will think of something. if Trump doesn't stop it, no one will.


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> POLL:
> 
> The name of the driver is:
> 
> ...



I heard Richard is a real Dick.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> This is how people are beginning to call these attacks...   DWI. Driving While Islamic.
> 
> 
> Poor Eurabia




Lmfao DWI..

 Driving while Islamic...

To funny skye


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 3 folks jumped out of van stabbing, shooting others after running over people



Mormons.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Fucking van, too.  You can't defend against that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

EnterSandman said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > POLL:
> ...



"4" ?

 Why on earth would you have picked that one ?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Muslims use violence to get their point across... no firearms needed. They use whatever they have


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

BREAKING: UK Met Police say "Officers are now responding to an incident in the Vauxhall area."


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Fucking van, too.  You can't defend against that.



I had a Corvair van once. You could definitely defend against that one.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking van, too.  You can't defend against that.
> ...


You could pretty much throw a rock at that sucker.  Hit it right and it's done.
.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.  

If we are to survive this cancer, the practice of Islam should be banned from all civilized nations.


----------



## Norman (Jun 3, 2017)

Build bridges, not walls huh?

Casualties after London Bridge 'knife and van incident' - BBC News


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd attack being reported
> ...



Some are. of course everybody can carry a gun in the US. Thank goodness for that. I mean, look at the total lack of gun violence in the US.....

...oh, that's right....


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Police responding to a 3rd area-

Metropolitan Police @metpoliceuk·4m

Replying to @metpoliceuk
*Officers are now responding to an incident in the #Vauxhall area. 3/3*


----------



## abu afak (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> 
> If we are to survive this cancer, the practice of Islam should be banned from all civilized nations.


Not yet Including Tonight's attack, of course.
Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
thereligionofpeace.com




​`


----------



## Dim Bulb (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> 
> If we are to survive this cancer, the practice of Islam should be banned from all civilized nations.


How will that work in the US with that pesky First Amendment thingie?


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2017)

Third incident in Vauxhall?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 3, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Van smashing into people, gunmen and knifemen come out of the van and attack pedestrians.
> ...


Libs want to solve it with candle light vigil's and teddy bears for the dead.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

I just turned on the BBC channel?  Is that a good source for true information?  (Stabbings?  Shots? Vans? Tommy can you hear me?).  Vauxhall in South London......London Bridge? 3 separate incidents?


Manchester not even cleared up yet..........so sorry the Citizens are dis-armed.  It may not help now but it could help out in the future.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

3 reported incidents now. one in Vauxhall, one in the Borough Market, and the London Bridge one. a person has been arrested.


----------



## EnterSandman (Jun 3, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> "4" ?
> 
> Why on earth would you have picked that one ?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police 

✔ @metpoliceuk
Info available at this stage: from 2208hrs officers responded to reports of a vehicle in collision with pedestrians on #LondonBridge. 1/3


 Follow


Metropolitan Police 

✔@metpoliceuk
Officers have then responded to reports of stabbings in #BoroughMarket. Armed officers responded and shots have been fired. 2/3

6:43 PM - 3 Jun 2017


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

All I know is that homos don't spread STDs and Muslims are all peaceful and tolerant.
At least that's what they tell me.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This is how people are beginning to call these attacks...   DWI. Driving While Islamic.
> ...





Yes, DWI   ..... Driving  While Islamic.

I wonder how much more can London take, I mean one expects this from Germanistan  or Swedenstan ..... 

But lately, London has been the flavor of the month for these savages, sadly!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> All I know is that homos don't spread STDs and Muslims are all peaceful and tolerant.
> At least that's what they tell me.



Who told you that Muslims are all peaceful and tolerant? Name this person. 

Who told you that gay people don't spread STD's? Name this person. 

Thanks.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 3, 2017)

Same story. Every. Time. Innocent people killed.  Country appeases radical muslims. Until they get serious....who cares.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

They've moving people off the streets, as if shit is still happening.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

1 person dead so far...


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

Get your shit together! Fight back!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Build bridges, not walls huh?
> ...



Mohammed was a pedophile who crawled up out of a well.  He wasn't heaven sent.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Get your shit together! Fight back!


Islamophobe!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sounds like the cops got there pretty freakin' fast.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.


They don't have BBQ joints in Britain?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

Let's not allow America to become Europe... with terror a weekly event. Send the Trump Travel Exec Order to SCOTUS immediately.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Police at the cordon at the south side of London Bridge says there is more than one fatality


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.
> ...


2nd choice at best.

I was just on the phone with my brother who lives there, and gave him that guidance - pubs are safe, I'm sure of it.


.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

It is understood that police are looking for three suspects who may be armed.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Build bridges, not walls huh?
> ...


What does slick Willy have to do with this... are there interns?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> ...


Just curious. Are you a Muslim?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> It is understood that police are looking for three suspects who may be armed.


yikes


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Possibly? Sounds like a third incident there in London, Muslims killing people...

*THE CRIMES OF THE FALSE PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.

*References to prophet Mohammed’s crimes: *

Hat tip to our reader Craig for the due diligence in providing the references to these claims.

— Muhammad’s marriage to 6yr old Aisha-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 58, Number 234 and 236).

— Aisha cleans Muhammad’s semen stains-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 4, Number 229-233),

— Muhammad fondling Aisha during her ‘Menses’- (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 298-300, Sunan Abu Dawud, Book 1, Number 0270)

— Muhammad liked to have intercourse with Aisha and his other wives when they were menstruating (Sahih Muslim, Book 003, Number 0577-0579),

— He also loved to recite the Quran when his wives were in Menses while lying between their legs!-(Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 296), (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 639)

— Muhammad married his adopted Son’s wife called ‘Zaynab’ after lusting for her and then banned Adoption in Islam- (Surah 33:37,Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 6, Book 60, Number 305, Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Number 3330, Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 516,The History of Al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam, translated by Michael Fishbein, 1997], Volume VIII, pp. 2-3)

— Muhammad having sex with his dead Aunt in the Grave-( “Kanz Al Umal” (The Treasure of the Workers, by Ali Ibn Husam Aldin, commonly known as Al-Mutaki Al-Hindi. He based his book on the hadiths and sayings listed in “Al-Jami Al-Saghir,” written by Jalal ul-Din Al-Suyuti.)

— ‘I (Muhammad) put on her my shirt that she may wear the clothes of heaven, and I slept with her in her coffin (grave) that I may lessen the pressure of the grave. She was the best of Allah’s creatures to me after Abu Talib’… The prophet was referring to Fatima , the mother of Ali. “The Arabic word used here for slept is “Id’tajat,” and literally means “lay down” with her. It is often used to mean, “Lay down to have sex.”

— Muhammad and the Quran sanctioned sex with your wives and ‘married’ slave girls-(Quran – 70:22-30, 23:5,6, 4:24, 33:50), — Muhammad speaks of sex with Slave Girls- (Sahih Bukhari – Volume 3, #432, Volume 9, #506, Volume 5, #637, Sahih Muslim, Volume 2, #3371)

— Muhammad disagreed with ‘coitus interruptus’ with slave girls- he supported RAPE.

— Muhammad forces a 17 yr old Jewish girl called Safiyyah to marry him and rapes her on the same day her husband and family are killed in the battle of Khaibar (Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 59, Number 522, Volume 1, Book 8, Number 367).

— Al Tabari reported in his (‘The History of al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam’, Translated by Michael Fishbein) that even some of Muhammad’s wives and companions were shocked that he forced Safiyyah to marry him after beheading her husband, brother and father.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2017)

just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Build bridges, not walls huh?
> ...


Did God send us the Kennedy's and Clinton?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


"Let them in!"  "Let them in!" "Let them in!"


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Let's not allow America to become Europe... with terror a weekly event. Send the Trump Travel Exec Order to SCOTUS immediately.



It won't. Unless we let you guys have your way.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Possibly? Sounds like a third incident there in London, Muslims killing people...
> 
> *THE CRIMES OF THE FALSE PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> ...


He was so Jesus like wasn't he?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: UK Met Police say "Officers are now responding to an incident in the Vauxhall area."


Yep third attack.  A number of casualties.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2017)

So glad those gun control laws are keeping England safe. I guess they forgot to implement Van control laws, and knife control laws and bomb control laws and.......


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.


I'm trying to find the people from my office.  So far not everyone is accounted for yet.

London police are recommending running and hiding.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 3, 2017)

Libs are sucidal for wanting to let more muslims in this country


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police @metpoliceuk·28m

*#Londonbridge #boroughmarket #vauxhall *


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.
> ...


Yeah, it really looks like it's ongoing, but that just may be for caution.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Libs are sucidal for wanting to let more muslims in this country



Nope. We have a history of letting all kinds of people in. It is who we are. That won't change. Why do you hate America?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 3, 2017)

*London Bridge: Van mows down pedestrians; stabbings at nearby cafe, witnesses say*
By Steve Almasy, Ralph Ellis and Natalie Gallon, CNN

Updated 7:12 PM ET, Sat June 3, 2017






LIVE:

Report: Stabbing at restaurant near bridge 02:10
*Story highlights*

"It looked to me that the van was aiming at the people," a witness tells CNN
A witness says two people are stabbed at nearby Borough Market

(CNN)A van mowed down pedestrians as it sped down London Bridge in the British capital Saturday night, leaving bodies lying in the roadway, a witness to the incident told CNN.

Also Saturday, a man with a "massive knife" entered a restaurant at Borough Market, just south of the bridge, and stabbed two people inside, a witness told CNN on Saturday. The patrons sheltered in the basement and police have arrived at the scene, the witness said. The conditions of the stabbed people was not known.
Authorities have not said if the incidents were related. Other details.

...

London Bridge: Van mows down pedestrians, witness says - CNN.com

I hear there's a third incident, Islamic beasts no doubt...


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.




You can not be safe even there....  I am reading police evacuate bar after incident!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.
> ...


Yeah, just saw that.

So much for THAT theory.
.


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2017)

BBC - Radio 5 live - Home


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Christians are worse.  What about all those bombings and attacks at Christmas?

 There has to be some.   Maybe liberals can go back 500 years or so and find some.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Christians are worse.  What about all those bombings and attacks at Christmas?
> 
> There has to be some.   Maybe liberals can go back 500 years or so and find some.


Do you mean "but but but...the Crusades"?!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?



The U.K. is gone. There's no recovery for them, France is also gone, Sweden and Germany are next. 

We have a fighting chance. We have the second amendment, and Donald Trump.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

PredFan said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?
> ...




I agree!

GOD Bless Donald Trump!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.



Damn, another conservative religious nut on the loose.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

One confirmed dead on London Bridge, according to BBC.








From the guardian.

Found it
I saw a picture of the van, it was a large one.  Really sick and sad





Mac1958 said:


> Fucking van, too.  You can't defend against that.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 3, 2017)

By all means, let's let more unvetted Muslims in.

Where are the libs?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .


To be honest, I'm not sure it's that's going to help, especially with regards to the British and French.  They have tens of thousands that are already in.  

Islam is a cancer to modern humanity.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.
> ...


Damn, go ahead and spell it out as it is. Another Muslim on the loose.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes.  They just said they were coordinated on BBC 





Disir said:


> Third incident in Vauxhall?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Hope you can get them soon, tipsy.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.
> ...


Na, muslims doing what Muslims do best - killing people they disagree with


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 3, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Isn't an Isamo-Fascist a conservative?  How about Eric Rudolph or Scott Roeder - Christian, Conservative and killers of innocents - also nuts?


----------



## Rocko (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Libs are sucidal for wanting to let more muslims in this country
> ...



I hate America because I don't want to let bat shit crazy savages in the country who will indiscriminately murder American citizens. Got to love liberal logic.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .
> ...


---------------------------------------------  correct , but keep in mind that i am an American and we have too many muslims BUT its still only maybe 1 percent , maybe a little more .


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

One witness said one of the 3 seemed to have canisters taped to his abdomen.  From the BBC.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Nope, and you're an idiot for thinking so.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

*Prime minister on her way to Downing Street...*


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You better hope you never end up in a Muslim controlled country, christians are the first target and fucked up progressives like you are likely their second...


----------



## DOTR (Jun 3, 2017)

Wouldn't it be weird if Muslims were involved in this?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Not to worry, Don is tweeting.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Wouldn't it be weird if Muslims were involved in this?





nahhhhhh......how can you say such a thing.....


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.
> ...


The time for running and hiding is over. It's time to fight back!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

This is ludicrous.

You value the constitution so much yet here you are so easily willing to defy it.

Government (Congress) shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion.

And Islam is a religion, no matter what you think it is.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Theresa May is stating it is being treated as an act of terrorism.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.



Move?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .
> ...


Who is militarily occupying the planet shoog? Who sold North Korea nuclear reactors from a company Rumsfeld once sat on the board of directors of and ponied up US taxpayer funding to complete the deal?  Who provides the Wahabist Saudis with the cluster bombs, known to have a 90% casualty rate in the field, that they rain down on Yemen?  Who just completed another $110B arms deal selling weapons to the Wahabist Saudis?


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.


So my relatives should not enjoy their religion? I am an atheist so it don't matter to me.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Teresa May is stating it is being treated as an act of terrorism.



Has she read the "We-won't-be-cowered!" speech yet ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



They won't, they'll simply let more in.


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .
> ...


The real cancer on humanity is conservatism!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Won't  be long, I'm sure.





DigitalDrifter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Teresa May is stating it is being treated as an act of terrorism.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I'm an American too. We have, depending on which estimates you go with, anywhere between three to six million Muslims in the USA.   If we outlaw Islam it will be much easier to smoke out the ones that are potential terrorists.  Right now, everybody, including the USA is shooting in the blind, nobody can truly tell when, where and how the next event will occur.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> ...


*If islam was ruled a terrorist group and NOT a religion by the courts it COULD be legally barred.*


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

London incident map


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.
> ...


Well you're on the top of the list those that have to be killed.  Islam should first behave like a religion that intends to coexist, before it is given the same rights as other religions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Rocko said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



You overstate the threat and understate our greatness. It's what you do.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.



Not afreaid.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police Retweeted



MPSonthewater @MPSonthewater·23m

*Marine 2 and Marine 3 are part of the response to the #London Bridge incident. Working with @RNLI lifeboats to evacuate the public.*
Metropolitan Police Retweeted



London Ambulance @Ldn_Ambulance


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Are they mowing people down with cars, blowing up little girls at concerts, or ramming jets into buildings?  Somehow I must have missed it.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.


Yea, that's what Liberals want. Are you nuts?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 3, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> ...




The King of the Cheetos is working on that right now. 

Scary thing is, every time he says he's going to gut the constitution, the trumpkins applaud.

Go figure.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




Who is fighting against the Iran backed houthi in Yeman asshole?


.


----------



## August West (Jun 3, 2017)

Do the Brits need a lecture on security from a country that tolerates a shooting a week by toddlers? We`re cool with murder as long as it`s not done by a Muslim or an illegal or anyone else with dark skin.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



lol you're an idiot


----------



## namvet (Jun 3, 2017)

god damned lib Gov.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Why you so racist?

.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Muslims proving once again, they can't be trusted.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.


Why do you think we have not had the same kind of attacks here.  Our attacks are sporadic and far apart.

Even to muslim terrorists Americans are crazy muslim haters who only want an excuse to rampage against Islam killing everything in a beard or hijab.  We are racists.  We hang innocent people.  

CAIR will issue a statement.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> By all means, let's let more unvetted Muslims in.
> 
> Where are the libs?



At the bottom of the nearest canyon, hopefully.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but you guys want to import more muslims, right?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 3, 2017)

What did May do to stop these attacks? NOTHING!!!!

They happened under a conservative government....

Fucking religious pieces of trash killed people for their worthless god.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well thanks to president Hussein's magnificent handling of foreign policy, this has become the new norm in Western nations.  Mass killings of innocent "infidels" gathered in public areas having a good time minding their business.  Trump is part of the clean up crew.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 3, 2017)

BAN RELIGION!!!! Been Raving sick and fucked up religion.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 3, 2017)

abu afak said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > As we can see, Muslim animals are attempting to show us just how peaceful of a time Rama-dung and their religion is by massacring yet another group of totally innocent people, this time in London.
> ...



Your chart is wrong. Not by much. But it is. Guy goes Islamo-Beserk in Portland -- kills 2 on train. Because he saw Burkhas.  You need an update..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.




^^^ See??? ^^^

RWNJs want an end to the US Constitution.

In another thread, RWNJs had to admit they did not know that gay marriage is a constitutionally guaranteed right. 

In this thread, they're saying others should be able to control what religion they practice. 

Willful ignorance.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Not to worry, Don is tweeting.




you are celebrating


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Matthew said:


> BAN RELIGION!!!! Been Raving sick and fucked up religion.


When other religions behave like Islam is today, we should ban them too.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

*Islamic State supporters 'cheer London attacks'*


*so.....what's new*


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

Well it is Ramadan.  They can eat now.  It is dark over there.  Maybe these savages will stop for a meal.  I am sure they "follow to the letter" the Koran that is.

Certainly the British are not foolish enough to put up with this sort of nonsense are they?


LoneLaugher said:


> You overstate the threat and understate our greatness. It's what you do.




Tell that to those still going through surgeries in Manchester.  Strapped down to a bed on drugs.  Shower by a rag wipedown.  Bathroom in a pan.  PAIN 24-7....doctors afraid to give OXY.  You try it for 6 months.  Muscles into Atrophy.  Learn to walk again.  Life changed forever.


for what reason again?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dim Bulb said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




proof or just the standard hissy fit darling?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> just stop the immigration of future foreign muslims into the Western world and USA  .   Let existing muslims in the USA practice as they wish but no reinforcements .



Any time something like that is even proposed, American libs run to their nearest leftist judge, and voila..................the idea is stopped in it's tracks.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.
> ...


It isn't a religion if it's killing the citizens the constitution was created to protect, moron.  All religions are not the same, just because a faith is labeled as such doesn't mean it is.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 3, 2017)

Should we have background checks for cars with more than 50 horsepower?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.
> ...




when did you ghey marry?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Libs are sucidal for wanting to let more muslims in this country


Lefties are insane. For that reason alone, they should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dim Bulb said:
> ...




*I hates that orange shit.*

*I'm RED, WHITE and BLUE, all the way.*




*.*


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Police now declaring they are terrorist attacks.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

The President's  message of support





Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
Whatever the United States can do to help out in London and the U. K., we will be there - WE ARE WITH YOU. GOD BLESS!

9:24 AM - 4 Jun 2017


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police @metpoliceuk·2m

Replying to @metpoliceuk
*The incident at #Vauxhall is a stabbing and is not connect to the incidents at #LondonBridge & #BoroughMarket*



Metropolitan Police @metpoliceuk


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


One percent of 300 million is 3 million. That's a lot of terrorists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.




Not only is it the new normal, there are those here at USM who support and defend them.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Maybe Jan 2021 will get here fast for you pumpkin.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2017)

vuxhall separate.

bridge and market are terrorist


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Sky News


19:40
A female who was with Jamie said: "We were in the restaurant and we just saw three guys come into the restaurant, stabbed someone in the face and someone in the stomach.

"One of them had a big knife, then he came in and walked around the restaurant, I guess they just kind of stabbed anyone that they saw and knocked things on the ground and then we just hid."

19:40
Jamie, a witness who was in a restaurant near London Bridge, told the Press Association: "We were in the Black and Blue restaurant, we heard a fight and everyone got up and everyone rushed out of the restaurant and we heard a massive, massive bang.

"Then we hid under the table and people came into the restaurant and knocked a bunch of stuff over, like the till.

"And then we ran into the restaurant into the kitchen, where there was a bunch of other people and a guy had been stabbed and he was cut and he was bleeding quite a lot."


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.




Thanks for taking some time away from your celebrations to post your usual crap.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.
> ...


Sounds like the progressives over there in socialized Europe are reaping what they sow... karma is a bitch


----------



## MindWars (Jun 3, 2017)

Let the Distractions begin.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

islam IS the problem.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

From the guardian, 15 min ago

Guardian journalist Kate Lyons has more on the evacuations going on in the area around London Bridge. Guests at hotels in the vicinity of the attack have been evacuated. Zaven Jordan who is visiting from Australia was staying in Novotel Southwark and was woken by a fire alarm. When guests assembled outside the hotel he said police told everyone to run.

“The police didn’t just give directions, they were yelling ‘run!’,” he said. “When a fire alarm goes off you expect to assemble and then go back inside in a few minutes. We grabbed our passports just in case, but we weren’t really ready for this.”

He is walking the streets trying to find somewhere to stay. He says the hotel is not answering their phone, he had been turned away by another hotel and he is uncertain where in the city it is safe to go.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   agreed , but hey , here they are !!     This is all a Western Government created problem and now we have an imported fifth column in the USA and the western world as well as dem and liberal supporters of that fifth column  Roshawn .


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Minor detail.  Portland stabber was indeed a racist scumbag...who was an avid Democrat and Bernie supporter.


----------



## miketx (Jun 3, 2017)

Liberal happiness. But but but Trump....


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
Whatever the United States can do to help out in London and the U. K., we will be there - WE ARE WITH YOU. GOD BLESS!

9:24 AM - 4 Jun 2017


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Well it is Ramadan.  They can eat now.  It is dark over there.  Maybe these savages will stop for a meal.  I am sure they "follow to the letter" the Koran that is.
> 
> Certainly the British are not foolish enough to put up with this sort of nonsense are they?
> 
> ...


Did their prophet Mohammad rob caravans, kill, and loot during this time of so called "peace"?  Yes he did.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


I don't feel sorry for the British anymore, because the Brits like liberals, have a death wish, which was why they voted for a Muslim Mayor.  Elections have consequences, they always have and always will, and just like the FOOLS who voted for Hope and Change, many of the tards suffered worse, while the liberal RICH got much RICHER.  The war is on, right now it is Muslims vs the world, but what we are seeing in the US is liberalism run amok.  Better get prepared, it is going to get a much worse here.  God bless you all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Zoom-boing said:


> Your chart is wrong. Not by much. But it is. Guy goes Islamo-Beserk in Portland -- kills 2 on train. Because he saw Burkhas.  You need an update..




 The victims were not Muslim.

The chart indicated Muslims killed by "Islamophobes".


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> Whatever the United States can do to help out in London and the U. K., we will be there - WE ARE WITH YOU. GOD BLESS!
> ...


@Hussein Oblahblah:
I condemn this work related violence.  No such thing as an "Islamic terrorist". This has nothing to do with Islam.  The terrorists are not Muslims, they're Amish.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *I hates that orange shit.*
> 
> *I'm RED, WHITE and BLUE, all the way.*
> 
> ...



 From where I sit, you sure do look more like this.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

I thought the Brits outlawed the right to self-defense so that people couldnt hurt each other.

Oh, well, so all t hey have accomplished is to make a target rich environment for every Jihadist with a knife and a suicide wish.


----------



## namvet (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is Ramadan.  They can eat now.  It is dark over there.  Maybe these savages will stop for a meal.  I am sure they "follow to the letter" the Koran that is.
> ...



he's a cartoon character


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Let the Distractions begin.


"But but but...the Russians!"


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 3, 2017)

Matthew said:


> BAN RELIGION!!!! Been Raving sick and fucked up religion.



Matthew and his bigotry is coming through again.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 3, 2017)

Well, let's watch the leaders come out and say they will get those responsible and tomorrow bring teddy bears and flowers.

Yawwwn...

It will out of the news in 24 hours.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 3, 2017)

*There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Let the Distractions begin.
> ...




Come on, now.  Aren't you forgetting the CRUSADES!!


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 3, 2017)

Reporting on terror or breaking news, London reporters seem so much calmer and less speculation.

Police seem more efficient and far less just standing around gabbing.

I miss London a bit.  Always felt so safe there

Times, they do change


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*




 The 15 year old white kid pretending to be a retarded old black woman strikes again.

Good stuff, kid!


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Immediately trying to hide the horror caused by the Islamic savages! grrrrrr



*Use restraint in circulating pictures and videos of incidents' - police*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. ...*




You're sure doing your part to contribute to it.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*


Wrong again, dipstick, the London bus attacks, the Paris attacks, etc. happened way before Brexit.  This is the legacy of Hussien Obama, enjoy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Well it is Ramadan.  They can eat now.  It is dark over there.  Maybe these savages will stop for a meal.  I am sure they "follow to the letter" the Koran that is.
> 
> Certainly the British are not foolish enough to put up with this sort of nonsense are they?
> 
> ...



Ooooh! Tell that to the victims! So persuasive and original!


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> This is ludicrous.
> 
> You value the constitution so much yet here you are so easily willing to defy it.
> 
> ...


It's as much  religion as -->
Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster
Pastafarian.
Careful what you call a Religion. You can call worship of money a religion and then make Banks tax free zones due to being religious institutes.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

well now...... 7 dead at least


Up to seven feared dead and 20 hurt after van ploughs into pedestrians 'before three men with hunting knives jump out and start stabbing people' by London Bridge


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Your chart is wrong. Not by much. But it is. Guy goes Islamo-Beserk in Portland -- kills 2 on train. Because he saw Burkhas.  You need an update..
> ...



You quoted incorrectly, I never said that.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Because people representing us in the past did stupid things we should just roll over and let them do whatever they want to do.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I thought the Brits outlawed the right to self-defense so that people couldnt hurt each other.
> 
> Oh, well, so all t hey have accomplished is to make a target rich environment for every Jihadist with a knife and a suicide wish.


How would having a gun prevent your being run down by that van?


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*
> ...


*Perhaps, but  it was the anti muslim sentiment that caused the exit and the carnage in both countries, which is what created this environment. Own your hate and get over yourselves.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




 Yeah.

sorry.

I was responding to flac and misquoted.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


Oh no dude! It MUST be the crazy presbyterians!


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Probably seven dead and counting....wow

Welcome to the cultural enrichment of Europe


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Naiha Wasim @insafgirls·17m

*I don't see the word 'Muslim' in this definition. Please don't assume attacks are done by Muslims #LondonBridge *






No sorrow over the attacks noted


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.
> ...


Dude, London has a Muslim mayor, England forbids any speech anti-Muslim. England promotes Sharia bullshit. and yet they still do shit like this there. Appeasement doesn't work.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Brits outlawed the right to self-defense so that people couldnt hurt each other.
> ...



Someone could have taken out the driver by shooting him


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Sky News
> 
> 
> 19:40
> ...


They succeeded because you didn't fight back. If you all rose up against his ass it would've been a totally different story.


----------



## Disir (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Yes.  They just said they were coordinated on BBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not related.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Probably seven dead and counting....wow
> 
> Welcome to the cultural enrichment of Europe



and despite how many of these incidences occur, the special needs portion of the authoritarian left will still sing the same tune.

 For these self-absorbed little narcissist snowflakes,  receiving props from their equally stupid peeps for their political correctness is all that matters. They can't be bothered to show compassion for the victims since they are too busy preening.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Brits outlawed the right to self-defense so that people couldnt hurt each other.
> ...


Shoot the driver.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


A conservative here isn't the same as a conservative in an Islamic state. As always, you are confused and can't draw distinctions.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 3, 2017)

20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Much like Hitler was a progressive left wing nut job, Muslims don't know what they are so they just kill everybody they disagree with


----------



## Rocko (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.


Your point is what exactly?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.


Brought on by the Catholic Church a cult itself... lol


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 3, 2017)

Where was Jeremy at the time?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


^^  Ignorant projection


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

20 walking wounded being triaged at a hotel east of London bridge.  Another heavily wounded young man taken away in ambulance
BBC


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.
> ...


Arm the populace so they can defend themselves.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

This is all for Allah


A witness of the London Bridge incident said the attackers were yelling, “This is for Allah.”


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.
> ...




 I think his point is that 20 years ago, you didn't have all these irrational leftist authoritarians running interference for it through all their mindlessly stupid apologia. 

  Illiberal identity politics had not yet killed off liberalism as the defining characteristic of the left by then.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Hitler was a socialist, the very name of his party was socialist. Back to your safe space snowflake


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> This is all for Allah
> 
> 
> A witness of the London Bridge incident said the attackers were yelling, “This is for Allah.”




wrap allah in bacon and roast him over an open pit


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> This is all for Allah
> 
> 
> A witness of the London Bridge incident said the attackers were yelling, “This is for Allah.”


They were doing their religious duty... it's a Muslim thing we just don't understand


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Where was Jeremy at the time?




Corbin?

Probably on one of his junkets to the Middle East so he could work once again with Hamas.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This is all for Allah
> ...




If we don't understand it very soon,  we may as well hand over the UK to Islam and Sharia Law.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.


False comparison alert, unless the IRA was also killing people in France, Spain, India, etc.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

Damn Amish.  Those fundamentalist Christians are no joke.  I am sure they are responsible.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




 The British elites have already done so.  It is only a matter of time and demographics. 

 And to think, it was the British social philosopher Toynbee who said that cultures dies by suicide, not murder.   He was certainly ahead of his time!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This is all for Allah
> ...


They are trying to properly celebrate Rama-dung!  And if you have a problem with it, then you're an Islamophobe!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It won't be long and the Muslims will outnumber everyone else in Europe, and if you're in a Muslim control country and disagree with them you're as good as dead… Off with your head


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Police now declaring they are terrorist attacks.



Geniuses, every one of them.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

After what? 16 years trying to "clean up" Afghanistan....a person manages to fill a Water Truck with explosives,  Drive into the city center and blow up 400 injured......90 dead.......just the other day.   

Sounds like an inside job.  You can't work "with" the savages.  You must isolate them or kill them.  No in-between.  Let them blow each other up.  Win-Win.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Sky News
> 
> 
> 19:40
> ...



Let me guess, the men had darker skin and very black hair?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Brits outlawed the right to self-defense so that people couldnt hurt each other.
> ...


I could prevent the knife attacks, Einstein.

Sheesh!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.
> ...




 That's all these ridiculous regressives can do.

They cannot substantiate their extremely dogmatic attitudes using logic, so have to indulge in these specious equivalencies.

 "Oh,  yet ANOTHER" terrorist attack for Islam?  Who cares, and besides, I just saw this Christian guy jaywalk!! Can't you see they are the same?"


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

We just need to be nicer to the terrorists.  Then they will love the West.  Perhaps the networks can make a comedy about terrorists and attempt to humanize them.

It''s not their fault....it's our fault.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 3, 2017)

Another "ambitious" gentleman out for a Saturday evening drive.  Those injured may have jumped in front of his van.  Dang radical Muslims, such a kind and loving group.  How about we send Kathy Griffen over to the middle east to help reason with them?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.
> ...



I don't know if they have a death wish, but they're dumber than a sack of rocks for letting in more and more of these animals.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

*Two attackers believed to have been shot dead - report*
Posted at10:34


Two attackers were gunned down - believed killed - by armed police, The Sun says citing witnesses.

Another three attackers are thought to still be on the run


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Yea but....OLD WHITE MEN.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Probably seven dead and counting....wow
> ...


That's because they don't care about the victims. Never have.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


...and here's a list of all the shootings, crimes, and murders that occur in the US.  Besides, did you know how many people are now in US prisons?  Today's attack is a result of what happens when Trump walks away from the Climate Agreement.  It's all Trump's fault!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*



The problem around the world is NOT "white hatred".
The problem is "hatred of white people".


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Oh, definitely.

Lebanon should be the cautionary tale for all of us, but are these utter morons capable of learning from history?  Of course not.

The only thing that motivates them is their own smug sense of righteousness they derive from defending Islam at all costs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 3, 2017)

Under a conservative government by fucking religious people. Time to remove the religious and conservatives...


----------



## MindWars (Jun 3, 2017)

Notice what the police said LOL


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Under a conservative government by fucking religious people. Time to remove the religious and conservatives...


Naw... Liberal fascists fucked it up and now the conservatives have to clean up the mess..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> 20 years ago London was having terrorist attacks, and they weren't Muslims. It was the IRA.



Bwahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!

THERE IT IS FOLKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> We just need to be nicer to the terrorists.  Then they will love the West.  Perhaps the networks can make a comedy about terrorists and attempt to humanize them.
> 
> It''s not their fault....it's our fault.


First of all you should bite your tongue!  They aren't terrorists, they're "brave freedom fighters" who had no other way to defend themselves against the colonial white evil Brits who had this coming!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




True dat!

Now, don't you know that you run a greater risk of dying in a car than at the hands of Islam, so that makes all this stuff perfectly copasetic, you know!  I mean, really now.  I am only capable of thinking about myself, and so don't worry if others are killed by Islam or that the probability that lots of them will lose their life approaches 100%.  If I don't think it will happen to me, then I can't be bothered!


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2017)

1- prayers to the victims.
2-Hell to the terrorists and criminals.
3-why the UK, US, France....? I said it a long time ago, getting involved in the middle east will back fire. Be like Japan, Korea, Brasil....don't get mixed up in a mess in the 1st place. The terrorists needed a reason and the invasions were their Christmas gifts.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > We just need to be nicer to the terrorists.  Then they will love the West.  Perhaps the networks can make a comedy about terrorists and attempt to humanize them.
> ...




They are an oppressed people, you know, and one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter!

Not support them in everything they do is RACIST!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


The IRA wanted autonomy from England. The Muslim immigrated there. Political junky my ass, you know nothing of value.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Immediately trying to hide the horror caused by the Islamic savages! grrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> *Use restraint in circulating pictures and videos of incidents' - police*





MindWars said:


> View attachment 130716
> 
> 
> Notice what the police said LOL






Exactly,  protecting the terrorist......it's always like that


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




One of their most ardent and steadfast supporters here even has the audacity to talk about compassion in her siggy line.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

Did Hillary use the power vacuum she created in Libya and the rise of ISIS whil she was Secretary of State for a reason that she lost the election?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1- prayers to the victims.
> 2-Hell to the terrorists and criminals.
> 3-why the UK, US, France....? I said it a long time ago, getting involved in the middle east will back fire. Be like Japan, Korea, Brasil....don't get mixed up in a mess in the 1st place. The terrorists needed a reason and the invasions were their Christmas gifts.




It's nothing more than an engineered plan.   " taking over the West" we created them and we fund them.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1- prayers to the victims.
> 2-Hell to the terrorists and criminals.
> 3-why the UK, US, France....? I said it a long time ago, getting involved in the middle east will back fire. Be like Japan, Korea, Brasil....don't get mixed up in a mess in the 1st place. The terrorists needed a reason and the invasions were their Christmas gifts.


We should definitely let in more Muslim corksucking terrorist apologists like you.  Why not?


----------



## Snouter (Jun 3, 2017)

A so-called journalist of some kind just said there are over 20,000 filthy, brown, Islamic savages that law enforcement in England have been "tracking" because they made obvious they were terrorists...yet these savages are not rounded up and dumped back to where they are the scum who had them came from, or better yet euthanized.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

There is no need for civilians to own vehicles of any kind.  Only the government and the military need them, civilians should take buses, trains or walk.......they are simply potential killing machines....why should anyone be allowed to own or rent a killing machine?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > We just need to be nicer to the terrorists.  Then they will love the West.  Perhaps the networks can make a comedy about terrorists and attempt to humanize them.
> ...


Let's all link arms with the terro...err...freedom fighters in solidarity and love.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 3, 2017)

Muslims definitely should not be allowed to rent a vehicle.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

We need to address Westernphobia...the fear of western beliefs and culture.....the silly idea that islamaphobia is a problem is how the left justifies allowing more unvetted people into their countries.....


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> We need to address Westernphobia...the fear of western beliefs and culture.....the silly idea that islamaphobia is a problem is how the left justifies allowing more unvetted people into their countries.....


I hope Hannity runs with that.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

There's no way they are getting their deposit back for that lorrie.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Muslims definitely should not be allowed to rent a vehicle.




You know those geniuses who said that anyone put on the terrorist watch list shouldn't be allowed to buy a gun.....regardless of any actual due process.......do you think those same numb nuts would go with banning all muslims from renting trucks?

That would be funny to find out....


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1- prayers to the victims.
> 2-Hell to the terrorists and criminals.
> 3-why the UK, US, France....? I said it a long time ago, getting involved in the middle east will back fire. Be like Japan, Korea, Brasil....don't get mixed up in a mess in the 1st place. The terrorists needed a reason and the invasions were their Christmas gifts.




Japan and Korea do not allow the filthy bastards in.  That is why they are not under attack.  I don't know about Brazil. Japan and Korea also do not have wide open borders or American inner city DemWitt breeding grounds.

Edit: I agree with you.  We should be out of the ME.  Let the savage kill each other till the cows come home.  I would love it. Just do NOT venture out of those borders or shot on site.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



They breed like rabbits, in a generation or two all will be lost.

Round up the muslims, at gunpoint and shoot if they move, and ship them back to the hellhole they came from. 

Don't let any more refugees or immigrants in.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 3, 2017)

Shh. I am not keen on religion, but Islam? Crashing planes and beheading people? Not like they are innocent victims or anything.  Po' witto victims of a backlash THEY caused? Does Islam have a word for HUBRIS?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims definitely should not be allowed to rent a vehicle.
> ...




They would claim to be Indian or something.  Try to bog down the courts.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Witness Eric told the BBC he was on the south side of London Bridge when he saw the van on the wrong side of the road.

He said: "It veered to the right and people were trying to run away from it."

When it stopped, he said, three people got out and at first he thought they were going to help the people who had been hit.

But he said: "The three people literally started kicking them, punching them, and took out knives. It was a rampage really."

The three men ran off towards the nearby bars and restaurants and there was a shout of "this is for Allah", he added.


----------



## Issa (Jun 3, 2017)

There are muslims on those countries....those countries don't get involved in the middle east.
It's urgent to get down to the problem.
Let's not feed the terrorists by invading countries and creating voids for them to thrive and recruit. 



Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1- prayers to the victims.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

20:43


Mark White says he has heard two explosions from the London Bridge area, which is the focus of a lot of police activity


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

I wonder if the Brits are feeling like they need the ability to defend themselves individually?  Push for Individual gun rights..


----------



## TomParks (Jun 3, 2017)

Russia....Russia....Russia


----------



## DOTR (Jun 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Your chart is wrong. Not by much. But it is. Guy goes Islamo-Beserk in Portland -- kills 2 on train. Because he saw Burkhas.  You need an update..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 130715


Oh the irony. London proved HIM wrong.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

The guardian 31 min ago

My colleague *Chris Johnston* is at the scene and has been speaking to witnesses:

Gerard Vowls, 47, had been watching the Champions League final at the Ship pub in Borough. He was at the start of the south side of London Bridge and saw a woman being stabbed by three men.

“I want to know if this girl is still alive,” he said. “I’ve been walking around for an hour and a half crying my eyes out. I don’t know what to do.”

Vowls said he was throwing chairs, glasses and bottles at the attackers in a bid to stop them. “They kept coming to try to stab me … they were stabbing everyone. Evil, evil people.”

It took at least 10 minutes for armed police to reach the scene, he added.


----------



## Eloy (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> I wonder if the Brits are feeling like they need the ability to defend themselves individually?  Push for Individual gun rights..


If Britain were awash with firearms like the USA, terrorists would have a turkey shoot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> We need to address Westernphobia...the fear of western beliefs and culture.....the silly idea that islamaphobia is a problem is how the left justifies allowing more unvetted people into their countries.....




 Yep.

Is there any OTHER supremacist ideology, the rejection of which is characterized as if it is a mental illness?

 How odd that we have arrived at such Orwellian times when rationality is treated as the problem, whereas blind allegiance to the inimical ideology is encouraged.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

This is Ramadan  the traditional holiday of murder.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

The Metropolitan police has issued a statement clarifying the timeline of events:

From 22.08hrs [on] 3 June officers responded to reports of a vehicle in collision with pedestrians on London Bridge.

Officers have then responded to reports of stabbings in Borough Market. Armed officers responded and shots have been fired.

Officers subsequently responded to an incident in the Vauxhall area.

At 00.25hrs [on] 4 June the incidents at London Bridge and Borough Market were declared as terrorist incidents.

The incident at Vauxhall is a stabbing and is not believed connected to the other two incidents.

We will release facts when we can – our info must be accurate.

We urge the public to remain calm, but be alert and vigilant.

To anyone near an incident our advice is RUN – HIDE – TELL.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 3, 2017)

"Blowback" on the British no doubt.....

Muzzie Animals.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

DOTR said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Your chart is wrong. Not by much. But it is. Guy goes Islamo-Beserk in Portland -- kills 2 on train. Because he saw Burkhas.  You need an update..
> ...




actually.....in the traditional argument about muslim terrorism, the left wing moron then states......"What about the Crusades?"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank God that Brexit made Britain safer.


----------



## namvet (Jun 3, 2017)

leave that immigration door wide open right Obama??


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> The Metropolitan police has issued a statement clarifying the timeline of events:
> 
> From 22.08hrs [on] 3 June officers responded to reports of a vehicle in collision with pedestrians on London Bridge.
> 
> ...




There are so many non muslim stabbings happening in Britain right now it would be hard to tell which stabbing was done for what reason till they sort it out......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Under a conservative government by fucking religious people. Time to remove the religious and conservatives...


Shut up Matt.

That Conservative government is there exactly because of that reason. It was also under the thumb of lax refugee policies held by the EU.

GEESH what is it with people on both sides wanting to ban religion and certain views? Do you realize what you're saying?

Getting sick of this fascist language.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Tennessee @TEN_GOP·45m

*Look how all of these "moderate Muslims" on Al Jazeera react to the London terrorist attack. #LondonBridge *


----------



## dcbl (Jun 3, 2017)

Going to be a long summer in the UK


----------



## Snouter (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> It took at least 10 minutes for armed police to reach the scene, he added.



Time to allow native British people (people have actual ancestry there not savage invaders of the last generation or two) to purchase firearms.  Any British guy with a Glock with 15 rounds would win against multiple savage Muslims with knives.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 3, 2017)

The Brits need to send all their jihadist scum back to allah in bits & pieces.....


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


>




Well,  it is nothing like horrific like the Manchester bombing.  Just a minor car accident and a knife fight.  Carry on.  I'm more worried about backlash against the perpetrators families.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 3, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *There is a growing spike in hatred, that's being felt all around the world. Btw Brexit and our election of Trump, the hatred has only intensified. This is the consequence of globalization and some of us not prepared to deal with it. Ever since the British chose to Exit from the rest of the world, notice how the attacks have gotten worse??? The US, since the clown child has taken office, notice how intense our country has become....I contribute all of this TO WHITE HATRED. Be careful what you wish for, guys.....some people aren't as passive as America's sell out negro's...this is after all the 21st century, not the Dr. King or Ghandi days*



Left needs to settle down and relax, their rioting and violence is mind numbing. It's all because the lost elections.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the Brits are feeling like they need the ability to defend themselves individually?  Push for Individual gun rights..
> ...


Your wrong...  The Terrorists would be the turkeys being shot.. they might get one or two of us but they would end up dead long before it got to out of control.


----------



## Eloy (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


We see things differently.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



We're gonna need a bigger Crusades this time around


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Backlash against the families....are you serious?  After all the attacks, the bombings, the shootings the beheadings....if there was an impulse in western culture to target innocent parties in this...it would have happened a long time ago...

The real issue....Westernphobia......and how it leads to all of the above acts of violence against innocent people...that is what should really concern you....


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

*The BBC published the photo that appears to be of a London Bridge terror attack suspect on the ground with canisters strapped to his body.*

*The photo came from the Instagram page of a social media user named Gabriele Sciotto moments after coordinated terror attacks struck London Bridge and Borough Market. “One social media user has published a picture of a man on the ground with what appeared to be canisters strapped to his body,” BBC wrote.*



*PHOTO: Possible London Bridge Suspect With Canisters on Body*

*

*


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...




I should have indicated sarcasm..........my bad.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.


You are a POS.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.


The van is innocent.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?


Until what?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




No problem.......I get it....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Another possible terrorist attack yet it's Trump pulling out of the climate agreement that gets everyone outraged and freaking out.


No way!   trump is keeping us safe.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?
> ...




They stop immigration from countries that have terrorism problems....or just stop all immigration completely until they deal with the muslim problem they currently have......

they could start there.......since immigration isn't working out very well .....


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Sky news-
The full London Ambulance statement: "We can confirm we have taken at least 20 patients to six hospitals across London following the incident at London Bridge.

"We have also treated a number of people at the scene for less serious injuries.

"We have declared a major incident and continue to work closely with other members of the emergency services. Our priority is to ensure patients receive the medical help they need as quickly as possible.

"As we are very busy dealing with this incident, we would ask the public to only call us in a genuine emergency and to call NHS 111 for urgent healthcare advice."


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Another possible terrorist attack yet it's Trump pulling out of the climate agreement that gets everyone outraged and freaking out.
> ...




And the democrat judges are blocking his attempts to keep us safe......


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.


Hate that 1st Amendment, eh?


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2017)

they yelled "this is for allah"..........


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Get your shit together! Fight back!


By doing what?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Christians are worse.  What about all those bombings and attacks at Christmas?
> 
> There has to be some.   Maybe liberals can go back 500 years or so and find some.


That horrible War on Christmas we keep hearing about.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Another message from the President!   





*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump

We need to be smart, vigilant and tough. We need the courts to give us back our rights. We need the Travel Ban as an extra level of safety!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> By all means, let's let more unvetted Muslims in.
> 
> Where are the libs?


"more unvetted"?   Who's been let in unvetted already?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Well, they don't seem to just talk tough like many do here.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


No way!   They give us a very clear picture of what it would be in a country run by RWrs using religion as an excuse.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


By......?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Another possible terrorist attack yet it's Trump pulling out of the climate agreement that gets everyone outraged and freaking out.
> ...


at least he's more concerned about terrorism than climate change.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.


More likely to be killed in a car crash on my way to and from work......I'm not living in fear tho I have to travel back and forth to work all the time.   Speak for your own paranoia.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 3, 2017)

Hurry "progressives",  leap to the defense of muzzie neanderthals like always.....

They be oppressed .....


----------



## DOTR (Jun 3, 2017)

Michael Savage was banned from Britain for warning people about these animals.  But these terrorists weren't banned from Britain. With predictable results. 
   The globalist elites there have the same ideas as the ones here..."bomb us and kill us but please don't call us racist"
   Except it's always working class innocents who die. They don't bomb mansions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You guys might go through two boxes of tissue before this one is fully reported.
> ...



Yeah. And you are beloved by all.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > BAN RELIGION!!!! Been Raving sick and fucked up religion.
> ...


Islam mowed people down with a van?  Wasn't aware that a religion can drive.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So...all those catholic drug lords....catholic....isn't a religion based on your rule of thumb.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 3, 2017)

The Brits, French, Germans and Swedes all deserve their fate for letting all that sub human garbage into their countries......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

However...

Enough is enough. The courts wanted evidence proving the need for Trump's travel ban, well in the United Kingdom there have been four terrorist attacks over the span of less than three months that have killed scores of people. Here's your evidence.  Here's the need. Do you want that happening here? Really? Are you so freaking PC to the point of endangering our country's safety for the sake of keeping your arms wide open? Generosity and altruism have limits.

The religion of Islam needs to address this. The world is getting leery of radical Islamic terrorists murdering people for the sake of their twisted interpretation of Islam. I'm done. Through. I want this travel ban upheld  in the Supreme Court. I want to be protected from this madness.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Libs are sucidal for wanting to let more muslims in this country
> ...


There you have today's #RussianW trumpette.  Advocating going against the 1st Amendment and also advocating taking the vote away from people who don't vote like trumpettes do.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> The Brits, French, Germans and Swedes all deserve their fate for letting all that sub human garbage into their countries......




It's their globalist agenda.

Open borders and all that madness.

Europe is doomed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> The President's  message of support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will he be sending them lots of covfefes?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




Well,  A country could Start by closing all Mosque within its' borders.  Ban the Koran and Burka.  Simply declare islam is NOT a religion.  It is a cult used for political takeover.  A Criminal Terrorist organization.  Almost Like the DNC? Maybe they will then leave to move to ME countries?  If not .............. jail them if found to practice cult in public or organized gatherings.  step 1.  Or let your Children become Lebanon.

I have a religion too.  Church of Golf.  Several meetings a week. I am more religious than islam.  I don't want you to convert.  Can I be tax-exempt also?  Where does the IRS draw the line?  The religion of shopping?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


^ Now THERE's someone celebrating.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> The Brits, French, Germans and Swedes all deserve their fate for letting all that sub human garbage into their countries......


^ Look.  Another one celebrating.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.
> ...


^ and ANOTHER one celebrating.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.

But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!

One person did start a topic about the protests which took place after the bombing, and again, no one commented on it.   And the topic got shoved into the Afghanistan section of this forum.  Because it just doesn't fit the narrative.

90 percent of the victims of terrorism are Muslims, you ignorant fucks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> However...
> 
> Enough is enough. The courts wanted evidence proving the need for Trump's travel ban, well in the United Kingdom there have been three terrorist attacks over the span of less than a month that have killed scores of people. Here's your evidence.  Here's the need. Do you want that happening here? Really? Are you so freaking PC to the point of endangering our country's safety for the sake of keeping your arms wide open? Generosity and altruism have limits.
> 
> The religion of Islam needs to address this. The world is getting leery of radical Islamic terrorists murdering people for the sake of their twisted interpretation of Islam. I'm done. Through. I want this travel ban upheld  in the Supreme Court. I want to be protected from this madness.



You ain't gonna get it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


True....con-servatives here are much more likely to just talk tough.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

I look over at the TV........they have British Citizens marching down the street with hands on head?  huh?  something seems wrong with that picture.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...




Why didn't you started the topic about the killing in Kabul then?

This is about  the London killing.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Just like the People's Republic of China is a Republic.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...




I know. I posted on it several times.  I looked over the Terrorist murder list for 2017.  Mostly muslims killed in mostly muslim countries.  not even close.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Let's repeat as if we were at a spelling b;

Who is militarily occupying the planet shoog? Who sold North Korea nuclear reactors from a company Rumsfeld once sat on the board of directors of and ponied up US taxpayer funding to complete the deal?  Who provides the Wahabist Saudis with the cluster bombs, known to have a 90% casualty rate in the field, that they rain down on Yemen?  Who just completed another $110B arms deal selling weapons to the Wahabist Saudis?

The answer to all is - *The United States of America.*

And for the bonus points, who can tell us which of these is current and not at all "in the past?

*Who is militarily occupying the planet shoog? Who provides the Wahabist Saudis with the cluster bombs, known to have a 90% casualty rate in the field, that they rain down on Yemen?  Who just completed another $110B arms deal selling weapons to the Wahabist Saudis?*

I'm, sorry, thanks for competing, you will not be advancing to the next round, but you are certainly welcome to attempt to qualify again.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> I look over at the TV........they have British Citizens marching down the street with hands on head?  huh?  something seems wrong with that picture.


Police don't know friend from foe...........so I imagine it was standard procedure until they are checked before leaving bridge.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

More of this is coming and it's Global........happening all over the world.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Tax Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.
> ...


That is the vision; theocracy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > However...
> ...


Of course not,  you want us to be more like Europe. Well look at them now, plagued with terrorism. Generosity at the expense of human life. That's an unacceptable price to pay. But hey, you're willing to pay it.  

Noted.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 3, 2017)

Civilised western countries need to send these primitive, degenerate, cultists back to the apostate, 7th century , goat f--king deserts they belong to.....


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry, Don is tweeting.
> ...


You are an idiot so you don't matter at all, ever.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

Ramadan is all about killing.  Muslims kill.  If they are in a muslim countty, they kill muslims.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...




Have at it.  Quite a few daily.  Some descriptions are horrific.  Tortured and killed.

List of Islamic Terror Attacks

edit: add-on.  I never heard of this one either.  Not sure why I find it "funny",  but sometimes you just have to laugh.

2017.05.19 USA Tampa, FL 2 killed, 0 injured. A recent convert shoots two people to death for disrespecting Islam.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

From BBC
*'Huge explosion' heard on London Bridge*
Posted at20:54


Daily Telegraph reporter Harry Yorke says he heard a blast "four or five times louder than earlier explosions".

Harry Yorke (@HarryYorke1) | Twitter
There has just been a huge explosion on London Bridge. We are talking four-five times louder than earlier explosions #londonbridge


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




smooches honey buns


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Another message from the President!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm....so very convenient.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...




cry cry cry cuppy cakes


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Another message from the President!
> ...




find your safe place and hide


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


English please.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



snowflake


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Troll on halfwit.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Congrats on the English word.  Now work on complete sentences.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the Brits are feeling like they need the ability to defend themselves individually?  Push for Individual gun rights..
> ...


They already are, idiot.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



You are a lounging, mumbling straw man production facility. 

You won't get a ban. There aren't enough chickenshits nor vile bigots to allow it. Put on yer big big boy pants.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> 90 percent of the victims of terrorism are Muslims, you ignorant fucks.


Therefore making it okay for them to spread their murderous practices in our lands says an "ignorant fuck"


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 90 percent of the victims of terrorism are Muslims, you ignorant fucks.
> ...


Yep.  That was a profoundly ignorant thing to say.  

And you don't even know why.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> ...


Wow.  What a well thought out response.

About all one can expect from a bigoted tard.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Find your safe place sweety


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I'm not the one shivering under my bed....no, scratch that.....shivering and looking for muslim terrorists under my bed.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Metropolitan Police Retweeted



BTP @BTP·1h

*We continue to assist @metpoliceuk with ongoing terrorist incident London Bridge  to remain closed during the night *


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> We see things differently.




 You don't see anything at all.

You are far too stupid and brainwashed.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





PITTSBURGH Before paris


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





need a hug darling?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> I'm not the one shivering under my bed....no, scratch that.....shivering and looking for muslim terrorists under my bed.




So, THAT'S why you don't care how many innocent people have to die as long as it isn't you.

 That makes you sound so very brave.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





ask Ariel grande about that sugar


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I call them pants shitters.

[_cue doom music_]

FOX NEWS ANCHOR: Illegal homosexual Mexican Muslims have acquired the Ebola virus. Will they poison the water in Kansas during the Super Bowl?!?!? OH MY GOD BE AFRAID!!!!

VIEWER: Honey!? Bring me another pair of pants. I've soiled myself again, dammit.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ramadan is all about killing.  Muslims kill.  If they are in a muslim countty, they kill muslims.




What better place to attack than a funeral?  Today.......so many they don't even crack the news. ugh....
Maybe they were at the funeral for the 90 dead from the recent Truck bomb?

*Date* *Country* *City* *Killed* *Injured* *Description*
2017.06.03 Afghanistan Kabul 20killed 87wounded 
Three suicide bombers detonate at a a funeral, killing twenty mourners.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one shivering under my bed....no, scratch that.....shivering and looking for muslim terrorists under my bed.
> ...


None of us do.   Don't lie to yourself.  None of us care to do anything unless it affects us personally.  If that weren't true, we would have done something after Sandy Hook.....after Charleston...after Oklahoma City.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Eh, I don't care for your childish insults.

So are we bigots for wanting to ensure safety in our own country? Dude, tell you what,  go live in Europe. You seem to like the way they do things over there so much.

Grow a spine and recognize the terrorist threat is real and being conducted in the name of Islam.

But, that's not likely to happen with Eurocentrists like you. You are nothing but brittle spined cowards who are more concerned with their political image rather than the safety of their fellow citizens.

How truly sad.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 3, 2017)

Britain is sacrificing it's citizens on the altar of appeasement to (clearly) an evil ideology.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> One of their most ardent and steadfast supporters here even has the audacity to talk about compassion in her siggy line.




and the terrorist supporter has now confirmed her identity.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Britain is sacrificing it's citizens on the altar of appeasement to (clearly) an evil ideology.


Or....maybe they aren't pooping their pants in terror.  Maybe they aren't willing to clean that poop off with their equivalent of our Constitution and Bill of Rights.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

BBC

*Eyewitness: 'About 50 police were pointing guns at us'*
Posted at20:13


Kumi de Costa was caught up with her two friends at the incident in Borough Market. She told the BBC what she saw:

"The cab driver turned into the market and we got stuck right in the middle of the shooting we were in a one-way street and couldn’t turn around.

"There were loads of shots being fired. Two people were on the floor behind the church with two or three people leaning over them.

"About 50 police were pointing guns at us - the cab driver had the laser pointed right at them, our hands were up, we were trying to get out so they shooed us away.

"A man was coming out of the restaurant, he had a napkin on his neck with blood pouring out, there was another man lying on the floor. I don’t know if he was in the recovery position or dead.

"We weaved through little side streets where the police were telling us to go to Blackfriars Bridge and we could see people looking over the side; people had maybe jumped over the bridge.

"A couple of times we had to lie down on the floor of the cab because of the shooting around us."


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

As usual the liberal trolls try to minimize terrorist attacks..........

typical.............and as expected.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > One of their most ardent and steadfast supporters here even has the audacity to talk about compassion in her siggy line.
> ...


"Terrorist supporter", eh?   That label covers everyone who doesn't agree with you on trashing the 1st Amendment, doesn't it?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one shivering under my bed....no, scratch that.....shivering and looking for muslim terrorists under my bed.
> ...


Ah. The usual Appeal to Emotion fallacy so popular with rubes and demagogues.


DOOOOMMMM!!

Hey! You are four times more likely to be hit by lightning than killed by a terrorist.   And many thousands more likely to be killed by a friend or relative.  Better cancel your Thanksgiving plans!

 Using your own TardLogic, you should never leave the house, pants shitter!

You bigots need to man up and walk upright.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

*BBC*

*Eyewitness: 'Her throat had been cut'*
Posted at20:02


Alex Shellum was in the Mudlark pub with his girlfriend and two friends, underneath London Bridge, at the time of the incident.

"At around 22:00 BST an injured woman came into the pub seeking assistance. 

"She was bleeding heavily from the neck - it appeared that her throat had been cut. People sought to stem the bleeding and the pub was closed. 

"Outside the pub, emergency services were performing CPR on a further individual. From there, we were instructed to move along by armed police. 

They sought refuge with some others at Bill's restaurant in the market.

"Police instructed us to wait in the kitchen whilst they swept the surrounding area. We were then ordered to leave the restaurant by armed police - we were then escorted at running speed away from the area."


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> As usual the liberal trolls try to minimize terrorist attacks..........
> 
> typical.............and as expected.


Witness: Truck driver in Texas crash that killed 13 was texting

Thank goodness you didn't minimize this horrible event.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Britain is sacrificing it's citizens on the altar of appeasement to (clearly) an evil ideology.




Well said Brynmr!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.





bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> None of us do.   Don't lie to yourself.  None of us care to do anything unless it affects us personally.  If that weren't true, we would have done something after Sandy Hook.....after Charleston...after Oklahoma City.




 I realize that s a sociopath, you simply cannot imagine others being anything but a sociopath as well.

 OBVIOUSLY, you do not care unless it affects you personally. That is the whole problem with you terrorist defenders


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual the liberal trolls try to minimize terrorist attacks..........
> ...


When you figure out an accident versus a planned attack......get back to me.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st Amendment applies to anyone in the United States.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



You have trouble understanding. I ain't skeered.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > None of us do.   Don't lie to yourself.  None of us care to do anything unless it affects us personally.  If that weren't true, we would have done something after Sandy Hook.....after Charleston...after Oklahoma City.
> ...


Ah...and now you call someone who is honest enough to admit to human nature over tragedies a sociopaht.  Actually, you are portraying more sociapathic behavior than I am at the moment.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Hey! You are four times more likely to be hit by lightning than killed by a terrorist.


But yet we are still told to remain indoors during a thunderstorm.

It's not because there is a certainty of being struck by lightning, but because there's a danger.

The same concept goes for terrorism.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Both are tragedies....both have victims....and we have a heck of a lot more texters out there on our roads even tho it's against the law.   Are you quivering in fear over them?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 Support Islamic terrorism or be called a bigot.

My goodness, you are stupid.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual the liberal trolls try to minimize terrorist attacks..........
> ...




Good point but that is an "accident" (not easily preventable).
Intentional Terrorist murder of innocent Civilians (preventable?).

the #1 job of GOVT is to protect its' Citizens.  We pay a heavy tax rate for that protection.  Same in Europe.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Death to all pedophile worshipping muslim murder monkeys.


Ok.   When will you be taking action?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I just wet myself...............make you feel better.................hmmmmm

Again figure out the difference and get back to me.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


No one here is supporting islamic terrorism.  But there are some here supporting flushing our Bill of Rights down the toilet because they are terrified.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 Yeah you are. You're afraid of being seen as an unwelcoming bigot. More concerned with maintaining the appearance of tolerance than of the safety of the people.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! You are four times more likely to be hit by lightning than killed by a terrorist.
> ...



Brilliant! You cherry picked his comment.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You are as confused as to the meaning of terms as you are about everything else.

Have you ever considered education, little terrorist apologist?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Causes are different...results much the same....with being killed in a road accident is much more likely.   Doesn't that terrify you to the point of either not wanting to get on the road or shut all driving down?


----------



## Dsc (Jun 3, 2017)

Until the leadership of the UK gets serious,Planet picks these Mother'fers up, loads them on C-130s and dumps them from 30,000 feet, then Nukes the pile... this shit will continue.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Maybe one of your friends will tell you why this is a very poor excuse for an argument.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

This is the third terror attack in the UK since March.

Not bad huh? 

The globalists, open borders, Islamic loving terrorists European leaders must be proud.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



It's always fascinating to see how people like you and those who agree with you are so willing to take away the rights and freedoms of other people who have done nothing wrong.

Maybe some day some people will decide your religion...isn't.  And you can be jailed for practicing it, or gathering with fellow believers, or having scripture....oh wait.  That's been done before hasn't it?  

And this is exactly what ISIS is aiming for.  More blood, more innocent bodies, more religious division and persecutions and Armegeddon and you'll play right in to it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


And there you go again....calling someone a "little terrorist apologist" because they don't run around screaming in fear like you are doing.  At least I'm not triggered as easily as you are.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


How can I cherry pick something that's already been cherrypicked?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Insane people aren't granted certain privileges. Voting being among them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Derp. Derp.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If you want to discuss vehicle accidents and accidents caused by texting............then I suggest you start a thread about it.

Current discussion is terror attacks in London................Perhaps you missed that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2017)

This is reaching a boiling point. If this keeps going there will be a backlash


----------



## Tilly (Jun 3, 2017)

A bomb squad has attended and boats are searching the Thames amid reports people were pushed in water

Read more: Car 'ploughs into 20 people on London Bridge' | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> This is the third terror attack in the UK since March.
> 
> Not bad huh?
> 
> The globalists, open borders, Islamic loving terrorists European leaders must be proud.


^ another one celebrating.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


We're done talking. Troll.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is reaching a boiling point. If this keeps going there will be a backlash


Such as?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dsc said:


> Until the leadership of the UK gets serious,Planet picks these Mother'fers up, loads them on C-130s and dumps them from 30,000 feet, then Nukes the pile... this shit will continue.


And....you are volunteering for the military to help accomplish this on the front lines?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Suspect still at large


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


And let me guess...you say that liberals are insane....based on your expertise in the field.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Why aren't you outraged at these attacks?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bodecca is the weakest link...........Goodbye.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



This.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


We are talking about the dangers of attacks, are we not?   Why are you not MORE terrified of the LARGER danger on our streets and freeways every day?   Why doesn't that GREATER danger make you want to give up all your civil rights even faster?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the US citizens who are Muslim?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes. I Iive and work amongst mostly lefties.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



islam is not a religion, but a murderous cult.  These muslims could level a major American city and behead babes in their cribs and you sob sisters would rush to their defense.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bodecca is the weakest link...........Goodbye.


Running away and hiding.........is this a thing with you?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


And they tolerate you.   They are everyday heroes then.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


"islam is not a religion".....says who?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I don't care what ISIS wants.  I don't care what islam wants.  The cult of islam is spreading across the globe and killing civilians by 1000s' per month.  This enemy is a KNOWN WOLFE not a lone wolf.  Take it out.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > *No one here is supporting islamic terrorism. * But there are some here supporting flushing our Bill of Rights down the toilet because they are terrified.
> ...




In emergency conditions, yielding more power to the government to handle the emergency is not flushing any of our civil rights down a toilet.

Martial law exists for a reason, and used appropriately is wise and prudent.


----------



## Votto (Jun 3, 2017)

No one wants to be the "man in the van down by the river"


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


They think I'm one of them. I'm like a very light-skinned negro at their Klan rally.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It's a pretty effective one if that's all you have for a rebuttal.

Moving on...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


There you have it....another #RussianWr so terrified he's willing to hand over his civil rights with both trembling hands.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Cool story, son.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




you are full of beans.....shut up lol


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Possibly? Sounds like a third incident there in London, Muslims killing people...
> 
> *THE CRIMES OF THE FALSE PROPHET MUHAMMAD*
> 
> ...



I don't care what Muhammad did or didn't do. I don't care that people peacefully practice Islam. What annoys the heck out of me are these islamists who seem to think they can murder whomever they want


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > By all means, let's let more unvetted Muslims in.
> ...


There is no vetting to get into this country, they'll let just about anybody in


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Another possible terrorist attack yet it's Trump pulling out of the climate agreement that gets everyone outraged and freaking out.


Just 15 posts into the thread and the fucking leftards are inserting their "it's Trumps fault" bullshit into the discussion.

Best America does a real life Griffen act on all Democrats.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Sorry, you can't shut me up.   I don't terrify as easily.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Family who lives there is all accounted for.  They're just bewildered as to what to do.
> ...



Perhaps they should recommend fighting back instead


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly? Sounds like a third incident there in London, Muslims killing people...
> ...


What annoys the heck out of me are those PEOPLE who seem to think they can murder whomever they want.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




verbal diarrhea  ??


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Where is there "no vetting" in the United States?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I heard you may be able to find some medicine for that.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Islam and catholic are cults more than anything... The Catholic Church does not represent Christianity


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




sure sure


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly? Sounds like a third incident there in London, Muslims killing people...
> ...


There is no such thing as an innocent Muslim. They know what's going on and remain silent. How many Muslims turned in by fellow Muslims?

Silence is agreement.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


All of it


----------



## Preacher (Jun 3, 2017)

Creating more and more pissed off Nationalists every time one of these happens. Eventually if the government won't fix this problem the pissed of nationalists will.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I would say catholics would disagree with you.   But I am curious where you got your credential in "What are religions and what are not."


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Odium said:


> Creating more and more pissed off Nationalists every time one of these happens. Eventually if the government won't fix this problem the pissed of nationalists will.


By.....?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...


Muslims will kill anybody they disagree with, even their own


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


And where did you get that misinformation?

Ten Facts About U.S. Refugee Resettlement


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Christianity is not a religion, it's a faith. Religions are man made…


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> ...


No one else but muslims do that kind of thing, right?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm really interested where you got your "What are religions and what are not" credential.  However, if we go with what you said for a moment,  that "christianity is not a religion"...then we don't have to worry about that pesky 1st Amendment when dealing with christianity, do we?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Where is there "no vetting" in the United States?




Example:  When "they" came up with pallets of cash to fly over to terrorist nations in the last few weeks?  who/when/where/how/why did that get "approved/vetted"? 
On the way out the door.  Almost incredible no one would make a fuss about that sort of corruption?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There is this thing called illegal immigration you might have heard about.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


They say it's two years, it should be no less than a dozen years to vet someone coming in here as a refugee...


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

*Police officer 'seriously injured'*



British Transport Police say that one of its officers "was seriously injured as he responded" to the incident.



BTP |  UPDATED: Ongoing incidents in London


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Socialism has that affect on governments...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> And there you go again....calling someone a "little terrorist apologist" because they don't run around screaming in fear like you are doing.  At least I'm not triggered as easily as you are.




Screaming in fear?  I am opposing Islamic terrorism.

Why don't you?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 3, 2017)

The British, and Europe in general has this left leaning, globalist, kumbahya thing going on.....
Well, they will pay with their lives, just as happened in San Bernadino, Boston and everywhere else the left refuses to understand that fairy dust and unicorns don't bring peace after all.

The left wants open borders and a free ride for the world to come to the West.....never understanding it means their demise.   Naive retards.

"I'd like to buy the world a Coke"...the left sang in the 70's......while much of he world was buying a bullet for their skull or knife to slit their throats.
Nature taking it's course may be the only salvation for civilization.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2017)

35,000 attacks in the name of the false moon god allah since 911!

Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I have....are you saying that's what we are talking about with "no vetting"?


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The British, and Europe in general has this left leaning, globalist, kumbahya thing going on.....
> Well, they will pay with their lives, just as happened in San Bernadino, Boston and everywhere else the left refuses to understand that fairy dust and unicorns don't bring peace after all.
> 
> The left wants open borders and a free ride for the world to come to the West.....never understanding it means their demise.   Naive retards.
> ...




the left is sick! they do it only for VOTES!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And there you go again....calling someone a "little terrorist apologist" because they don't run around screaming in fear like you are doing.  At least I'm not triggered as easily as you are.
> ...


And what are you actively doing to oppose it?

I'm actively now and in the past supporting the U.S. Constitution and Bill of Rights.  Are you?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2017)

9:59 PM CDT

London police said that at least nine people, including three attackers, were killed in the attacks late Saturday night. Go to FoxNews.com and watch Fox News Channel for more

For more news, please go to FoxNews.com and watch Fox News Channel.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



I don't think think it's that.

I think it's more about real risk assessment rather than perceived risk - especially risks who's simplest solutions seem to involve conveniently scapegoating minorities for complex problems.

Every time there is an attack on civilians like this, like Manchester, like Sandy Hook - like many such - it's horrible because innocent ordinary people - families, children - people like you and I are killed senselessly.  No one is applauding it. No one is supporting attacks like this.  But what is the real risk that you will be involved in something this terrible?  Chances are more likely you will be injured by a drunk driver or a random shooting then by a terrorist.

But's it's bad to speak of it like that because I guarantee someone is going to talk to about me being a terrorist supporter and not caring about the victims.

I think we have to be careful.  Look at all the rhetoric abounding.  Look at *people actively calling for totally innocent citizens to be rounded up, shot, expelled *(never mind they've lived generations in the land of their citizenship) to foreign nations.  People are so scared, and it's understandable because attacks like these vehicular attacks are unpredictable and hard to prevent.  Every vehicle could be a weapon.

The attacks heighten anger, fear and the targets of that are more than likely going to be minority groups who are relatively powerless AND who's help we need to uncover radicalization before it turns into action.  Remember the Imam reported the Manchester killer to authorities several times because he was concerned.  

People are very willing to give u*p OTHER people's rights* in the name of "security" but not their *own*.  Look at Sandy Hook - despite the horrific nature of it, little was changed in terms of gun laws - but then, the gun rights lobby is not a minority religion, it's a very powerful national force.

I think we also need to consider how our actions might end up aiding ISIS, rather than protecting us.  Division, distrust, hate, anger, persecution, the rhetoric of being at war AGAINST an entire religion plays to their goals and the more alienated and isolated a community becomes the easier it is to radicalize and we shouldn't be helping that.  Their end game is not a caliphate it's an armegeddon.  

That's just my opinion - when I see some of what is being said as this attack plays out.  Security is important - for all our citizens in our various countries.  All of them.  But I truly hope we don't take actions that aid ISIS in the long run.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 3, 2017)

*Doctrinal Islam is the root of global terrorism.*


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Doctrinal Islam is the root of global terrorism.




no shit


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Jesus never killed anybody, can't say the same about Muhamed


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> islam is not a religion, but a murderous cult.  These muslims could level a major American city and behead babes in their cribs and you sob sisters would rush to their defense.




Coyote has devoted many tens of thousands of postings across multiple boards in her service to the Islamist objective against western liberalism.

No amount of rational discussion will ever dissuade her from her agenda.  The only question is whether she is being paid for her support or is doing it voluntarily.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Pope said Catholics are different. Says they are the only Christians. 

And since they worship Mary and not Christ, that makes them a cult.

Pope Francis Decrees That Christian Salvation Is Only Through The Roman Catholic Church


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...




NO- LIBS DO IT FOR VOTES! SICK FUCKERS!


----------



## Dsc (Jun 3, 2017)

Its past time to bring it home for these assholes. 

1)grab their kids, wives, girlfriends, mothers, fathers, and sheep. 

Start feeding them pieces of themselves on live TV. 

"Oh look another attack?" 

Another free faces of death on the Tele.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Christianity is not a religion, because religions are man-made… Come on Sparky keep up


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 3, 2017)

Nuke Mecca and kill anyone that bitches about it, problem solved. \


Either that or give any unassimilable Muslims a 1-way ticket to Mecca and let them deal with it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


There are non-lefties among your circle, too. They just remain closeted because they're aware of how intolerant lefties are and they don't want to be ostracized.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How's refugee resettlement going in France, Sweden and UK?  Outside of the daily terrorist attacks and gang rapes that is?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Let me know if you have success.  Wouldn't want you to suffer long.   It could be very awkward for you in social situations...if it isn't already.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

.........


Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Right now, ISIS is the group - or cult, which is more apt for ISIS' version of religion - conducting these attacks.

You should care.

Genocide has never worked well as a solution.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


"Daily terrorist attacks"?  What was yesterday's?


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Doctrinal Islam is the root of global terrorism.
> ...



No, except Europe and half of America thinks otherwise.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> *Doctrinal Islam is the root of global terrorism.*




why don't you tell us something new now?

why don't you open our eyes ...huh?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> .........
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> ...


What has it always said about any group that wants to commit genocide.....


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



False.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Oh so islamists are fighting for limited government by and for the people now?

Or are you just lying?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It's always important to look at what someone 2000 years ago and someone 1300 years ago did.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Your defending Islamic terrorism by attacking those who do not share your support for it has nothing to do with the bill of rights and you know it.


 There is nothing in the least bit hysterical about not supporting the wholesale slaughter of innocent people despite your absolutely revolting attempt to characterize it as such.

 You are both stupid and beneath contempt.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 3, 2017)

Yet I have messicans stomping up dust playing that loud ass ya ya BOOM BOOM musica. It' an issue, boy, is it. Pretending they are innocent witto victims of racism....Going BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM, really? Try living with then come back here,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


They say it's supposed to be two years, that's not near enough vetting should last no less than a dozen years…


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Like the Manchester Imam who warned the police several times.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...





Globalist Europe  knows exactly what it's doing.

Left wing America does too....

so thanks GOD for President Trump!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...




It's utterly amazing how the Islamist supporters will go to such ridiculous length in their sophistry, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You might want to look thru this entire thread.  People are calling for the suspension of the 1st Amendment which is part of the Constitution.  Where do YOU stand in that regard?

And I don't support islamic terrorism.  I don't support any terrorism.  I know you just say that because it's your fear talking...I forgive you.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well, Jesus was the only perfect being to ever live on this planet....


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Yes, under Obama let in 1500 known terrorists under asylum, it would appear there is vetting and they prioritize terrorist entry.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


How's he been working out for you so far?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Oh.....you believe he really existed, eh?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> .........
> 
> Genocide has never worked well as a solution.




So, stop your support of the genocidal, already.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


"1500 known terrorists"...what are their names...or at least some of them....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Wow, one alleged occurrence out of thousands.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I guess to each his own… Progressives like you can't tolerate anybody that disagrees with you… Carry-on control freak


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...




Trump has been working great!

for me, for America and for the world! Bless him!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


you can't find out shit in two years... vetting should last no less than a dozen years…


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I tolerate you just fine.   Just keep your hands off our Constitution and our Bill of Rights.  I swore to fight and defend them from all enemies foreign AND domestic.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> And I don't support islamic terrorism.  I don't support any terrorism.  I know you just say that because it's your fear talking...I forgive you.




If you didn't support Islamic terrorism, you would not be attacking those who oppose it with every dirty little rhetorical trick in the book.

 Mass murder is not enshrined in the first amendment. You are simply too utterly stupid to understand that.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Ah...glad to hear it.  What has he done so far to be "working great" for you?


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Everything.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't support islamic terrorism.  I don't support any terrorism.  I know you just say that because it's your fear talking...I forgive you.
> ...


"attacking"?    You call a dialogue on an anonymous message board an "attack"?   Oh boy.....you really need to be made of sterner stuff.   You're a cream puff.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Can you be a teensy-weensy bit more specific?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 3, 2017)

Messicans are still going BOOM BOOM like  hours later. I called the police, hell, I am part of the Bluebloods. Still , these messicans illegals go BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM. I just want them to follow the rules. BOOM BOOM BOOM. But  they ignore the rules and be disrespectful as they want.. Boom boom boom,I  get a lecture by the police dispatcher. Used to be rule applied to everyone. follow the rules or be penalized. But not Messicans.  Mesicans can skirt any and all  laws they want. Racism and all that. Like the Emperor's new clothes. Or that hear no evil , see no evil speak no evil monkey.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Dufus.

Try 21,000.

21,000 people now on U.S. no fly list, official says - CNN.com


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The Constitution and Bill of Rights are Christian documents... you dont have an exclusive


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I am saying that if your borders are not secure, you are not vetting immigrants as you should.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Ah....so something HAS been and IS being done.....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


They most certainly are not christian documents....where did you get THAT silly idea?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Correct, that may be fear, I'm a little afraid that you actually believe all the BS from the left.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


How's that wall working out?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


What BS is that?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

2aguy said:


> There is no need for civilians to own vehicles of any kind.  Only the government and the military need them, civilians should take buses, trains or walk.......they are simply potential killing machines....why should anyone be allowed to own or rent a killing machine?


The car lobby doesn't care about all the people that their cars are killing!  They just want to sell their cars.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


And what would you actively do?   Be specific.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Wow, terrorism is a thing of the past!

Moron.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The Constitution Was Indeed Founded Upon a Christian Worldview; That’s Why It Endures


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh?   Since when?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


*"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
*TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll.*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


If we just provide them with govt. paid education, govt. paid healthcare, and a good govt. job, they wouldn't be forced to run people over in protest!


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It seems to change almost weekly, it's the Russians, world is going to end from leaving the Paris Treaty, Trump lies, Trump taxes and on and on and on.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

The leftist politicians advocating Muslim immigrants be allowed in live in secure mansions with armed security and fly private jets and use limos with bullet proof glass.

The little people can eat cake.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

What the Pope said: "Dear friends, let us ask the Lord, through the intercession of the Virgin Mary, Mother of the Church, for the grace to never fall into the temptation of thinking we can make it without others, that we can get along without the Church, that we can save ourselves alone, of being Christians of the laboratory. On the contrary, you cannot love God without loving your brothers, you cannot love God outside of the Church; you cannot be in communion with God without being so in the Church.”



Weatherman2020 said:


> Pope said Catholics are different. Says they are the only Christians.



No, he did not say that. He said that all Christians need 'the church', i.e. other people of the faith.  When we are saved, God adds us to His church, Act 2:47, and whether we think we have joined a church or not is not how He sees it.  We are in the Body of Christ if we are saved from the moment we are saved.



Weatherman2020 said:


> And since they worship Mary and not Christ, that makes them a cult.



Roman Catholics do not 'worship' Mary like we worship God. We adore and venerate Mary and only 'worship' her as a man would 'worship' his wife as was once expressed in traditional wedding vows.

Marriage vows - Wikipedia




Weatherman2020 said:


> Pope Francis Decrees That Christian Salvation Is Only Through The Roman Catholic Church



That is an anti-Catholic religious source that is not objective or accurate in its statements about the church.

Why do you hate Catholics so much?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Of course...a christer website would be totally impartial.   

Look up the Enlightenment some time...John Locke, Charles-Louis Montesquieu for example.  The Roman Republic,  the Athens democracy....our Founders remember the horror that was Puritan Massachusetts.  They had their stomach full of religion in government.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The leftist politicians advocating Muslim immigrants be allowed in live in secure mansions with armed security and fly private jets and use limos with bull it proof glass.
> 
> The little people can eat cake.


Funny how dense people get all upset by Americans remembering the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Christianity is not a religion, it's a faith.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Christianity is not a religion, it's a faith.



That is nonsense.

All faiths are also religions.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1- prayers to the victims.
> ...


Brazil is a crime ridden shithole where fully armed thugs and gangs are ruling the streets, a semi functioning govt., with rampant corruption.  Who the fuck wants to live there.


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

ISIS warned


ISIS Newspaper Days Before London Bridge: New UK Attack 'Definitely Coming'


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Great!  So the 1st Amendment doesn't apply.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

No, that is the lefts interpretation.
From Georgetown Law-

The view that foreign nationals do not deserve the same con- stitutional protections as U.S. citizens was given some support in April 2003 when a divided Supreme Court in Demore v. Kim3 upheld a 1996 statute imposing mandatory detention


From the SC decision-


And, since _Mathews _, this Court has firmly and repeatedly endorsed the proposition that Congress may make rules as to aliens that would be unacceptable if applied to citizens. See, _e.g _., _Zadvydas, _533 U. S., at 718 ( Kennedy , J., dissenting) (“The liberty rights of the aliens before us here are subject to limitations and conditions not applicable to citizens”); _Reno _v. _Flores, _507 U. S. 292, 430 U. S. 787, 494 U. S. 259, 273 (1990) .





bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> ISIS warned
> 
> 
> ISIS Newspaper Days Before London Bridge: New UK Attack 'Definitely Coming'


ISIS advertises terror on a moment by moment basis.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> How much longer are we going to let this insanity continue?



Well, if you ask the 9th Circuit Court....they'll say it's O.K. to let these morons in.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Six have been killed.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Newspaper headlines should say, "Islamic terrorists murder citizens made defenseless by the government."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What the Pope said: "Dear friends, let us ask the Lord, through the intercession of the Virgin Mary, Mother of the Church, for the grace to never fall into the temptation of thinking we can make it without others, that we can get along without the Church, that we can save ourselves alone, of being Christians of the laboratory. On the contrary, you cannot love God without loving your brothers, you cannot love God outside of the Church; you cannot be in communion with God without being so in the Church.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A. You validate my point that Catholiicis are a cult with Mary worship.  And not one mention of Jesus
B. The thief on the cross went to Paradise with Jesus.  His only act was to believe. Wow, just as Jesus said.

Pope said only Catholics are Christians - it's a cult.

Leave the Catholic cult and they say your not saved.

Bunch of cultist lunatics


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> No, that is the lefts interpretation.
> From Georgetown Law-
> 
> The view that foreign nationals do not deserve the same con- stitutional protections as U.S. citizens was given some support in April 2003 when a divided Supreme Court in Demore v. Kim3 upheld a 1996 statute imposing mandatory detention
> ...


So...according to you, none of our civil rights apply to visitors to the U.S....is that correct?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Russia....Russia....Russia


The Russians! The Russians!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Newspaper headlines should say, "Islamic terrorists murder citizens made defenseless by the government."


Instead the headlines are "possible terrorist attack"


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What the Pope said: "Dear friends, let us ask the Lord, through the intercession of the Virgin Mary, Mother of the Church, for the grace to never fall into the temptation of thinking we can make it without others, that we can get along without the Church, that we can save ourselves alone, of being Christians of the laboratory. On the contrary, you cannot love God without loving your brothers, you cannot love God outside of the Church; you cannot be in communion with God without being so in the Church.”
> ...



The Pope said no such thing and for you to keep repeating that lie is slander.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What the Pope said: "Dear friends, let us ask the Lord, through the intercession of the Virgin Mary, Mother of the Church, for the grace to never fall into the temptation of thinking we can make it without others, that we can get along without the Church, that we can save ourselves alone, of being Christians of the laboratory. On the contrary, you cannot love God without loving your brothers, you cannot love God outside of the Church; you cannot be in communion with God without being so in the Church.”
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity is not a religion, it's a faith.
> ...


No, religion is man-made. Anybody could be religious At anything... Faith is about predestination....
Predestination in Calvinism - Wikipedia


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

3 suspects are dead


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

They are US citizens.  





Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Like I said religion is man-made has nothing to do with faith


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Tennessee @TEN_GOP·45m
> 
> *Look how all of these "moderate Muslims" on Al Jazeera react to the London terrorist attack. #LondonBridge *


I always liked the Jazz Era.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Pope Benedict XVI has reasserted the universal primacy of the Roman Catholic Church, approving a document released Tuesday that says Orthodox churches were defective and that *other Christian denominations were not true churches.*
Pope: Only One "True" Church - CBS News
Catholic Church is a lunatic cult.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just as naturalized citizens have to say an oath that they are not and never been a member of the communist party.  Any Muslim who wants to get a visa to the US or become a permanent resident should understand that Islam cannot be practiced in the US.
> ...


First amendment doesn't allow our citizens to be killed by a suicidal death cult impersonating as a religion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I think it's more about real risk assessment rather than perceived risk - especially risks who's simplest solutions seem to involve conveniently scapegoating minorities for complex problems.



I didn't say anything about scapegoating minorities. In fact you've seen me defending them. There are people on this thread who want to take overly simplistic, blatantly unconstitutional measures against them. All I want is a rigorous vetting system, which I view is well within the bounds of our Constitution. 



Coyote said:


> But what is the real risk that you will be involved in something this terrible? Chances are more likely you will be injured by a drunk driver or a random shooting then by a terrorist.



Sigh.

Coyote, nothing in life is a certainty, not even your safety. I can't take the "this will never happen to me" approach. Those people on that bridge didn't think they'd be mowed down by terrorists today. But they were. 



Coyote said:


> I think we have to be careful. Look at all the rhetoric abounding. Look at *people actively calling for totally innocent citizens to be rounded up, shot, expelled *(never mind they've lived generations in the land of their citizenship) to foreign nations.



For the record, I am not one of those issuing such rhetoric. However, I think we're being TOO careful. We throw caution to the wind in order to be more accepting and tolerant of other people. That's what Europe is doing and it is suffering dearly for it.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you Liberals want. Where everyone is afraid to go to a concert for fear of a terrorist attack? Paranoia in the streets. Fear to go to any crowded venue. I say hell no! arm up and take your streets back.
> ...


You will be when the animals build a homemade WMD or sneak one in, and set it off in one of the main cities, killing tens of thousands if not more.  We are heading there fast, thanks to Hussien Obama and the Lefties.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If you're talking about extremist...I agree.  If you're talking about the average Muslim in America?  I disagree.

Freedom of religion is foundational...like free speech...start chipping away at it, and we're all in trouble.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1- prayers to the victims.
> 2-Hell to the terrorists and criminals.
> 3-why the UK, US, France....? I said it a long time ago, getting involved in the middle east will back fire. Be like Japan, Korea, Brasil....don't get mixed up in a mess in the 1st place. The terrorists needed a reason and the invasions were their Christmas gifts.


 
Japan and Korea don't allow in pedophile worshipping members of the death cult  like you into their countries all Muslims out of the west, death to Islam!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

They are citizens, but if naturalized their citizenship can be revoked, through judicial action.





Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > The First was written for US citizens, not for the world.
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yes, the Roman Catholic Church believes that it best represents God's Will on Earth, much like almost every other church also believes about itself or they would not exist. 

It is like that old rebutal to the charge of intellectual pridefulness; 'Tell me what you are wrong about.'

And when a rifle does not hit its target from a bench rest when sighted in, it is often said to not have true aim, so these other churches are less 'treu' than the RCC since they do not reflect the more accurate version of God's Will.

What is next?  you going to lecture about how the seven hills of Rome are proof that the Pope is the AntiChrist?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I think we also need to consider how our actions might end up aiding ISIS, rather than protecting us.



As we can see in the UK, in Germany, in France and Belgium, the current approach has failed. Miserably. People are dying because of our overly zealous attitude towards tolerance and acceptance.

What do you suggest we do to protect ourselves? I am quickly losing faith in the diplomatic approach. Convince me that I shouldn't just abandon it right now. These terrorists don't respond to diplomacy, they wish to kill us all. They wish to take over the world and subjugate it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> They are citizens, but if naturalized their citizenship can be revoked, through judicial action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they would have to commit a crime, like a terrorist act, to have it revoked. Surely you wouldn't revoke it arbitrarily...would you?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...


You miss the point dufus, their faith commands that they oppress and kill the non believer.  Let them do it there rather than here.  They are living in medieval mindset.  Do you enjoy living under semi martial law, as France is doing now and probably Britain will as well?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Je Suis Breivik!

Death to Muslim murder monkeys.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Pope ranting about Mary while not even mentioning Jesus says it all.

The denial of the teachings of Jesus simply validates the Catholic Church is a cult.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> I look over at the TV........they have British Citizens marching down the street with hands on head?  huh?  something seems wrong with that picture.


Fruits of Islam.


----------



## Dsc (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Igrok_ (Jun 3, 2017)

Why we do not hear about something like that in Japan or Korea? Because there no muslims there.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

*Getting back to topic England have better start vetting and killing terrorists before the people do!
Because the people will not take as long or be so through. It has not been that many years since dealing with the IRA.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




 Do you really think that nobody notices how you, Coyote and the rest of your repulsive ilk never spend so much as a nanosecond expressing any disapproval at all for the actions, yet have endless time devoted to posting reams of invective against those who do?

You are even less intelligent than I imagined.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It didn't take this lunatic long to compare a cowardly act of barbaric terrorism, to accidents involving people texting.

This is why....Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Igrok_ said:


> Why we do not hear about something like that in Japan or Korea? Because there no muslims there.




Some things are simply too obvious for these low life defenders of Islamism.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Igrok_ said:


> Why we do not hear about something like that in Japan or Korea? Because there no muslims there.


They have Muslims in Japan but they are very restricted.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death to all pedophile worshipping muslim murder monkeys.
> ...


Got some more of that invisible red ink Hussein Obama used with Assad?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's more about real risk assessment rather than perceived risk - especially risks who's simplest solutions seem to involve conveniently scapegoating minorities for complex problems.
> ...



I agree - I was speaking broadly and partially in response to a lot of what is being said in this thread.  And I agree about a rigorous vetting system, though I think we have a one in place that has been quite rigorous.



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > But what is the real risk that you will be involved in something this terrible? Chances are more likely you will be injured by a drunk driver or a random shooting then by a terrorist.
> ...



Exactly!  That's kind of the point I was making.  It's not "this will never happen to me" - it's how likely is something to happen and how much should I worry about it?  It means you take common sense security measures to protect our citizens, but it also means you look at how much of a threat it actually is when weighing the possible curtailment of people's rights and liberties.



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have to be careful. Look at all the rhetoric abounding. Look at *people actively calling for totally innocent citizens to be rounded up, shot, expelled *(never mind they've lived generations in the land of their citizenship) to foreign nations.
> ...


[/quote]

I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are.  I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons.  One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different.  The other is Europe has been overwelmed by huge numbers of migrants, assylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted.  In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Eat dicks treasonous scum.

_
*U.S. Gives 1,519 Engaged in Terrorism “While Under Duress” Residency, Asylum*
September 09, 2015

As if the President Obama’s sweeping amnesty measures haven’t compromised national security enough, the administration let 1,519 “inadmissible” foreigners embroiled in terrorism into the U.S. last year because the crimes were committed “while under duress.”

Before the Obama administration tweaked a federal law last year, these foreign nationals would have been banned from the country for supporting terrorist causes. But under the changes the Secretary of Homeland Security has “discretionary authority” to waive certain grounds of inadmissibility relating to terrorism. We’ve seen this discretionary authority abused in the last few years and in fact, the administration has eliminated a zero tolerance policy for granting asylum or residency to individuals who have provided any sort of terrorism-related support.

The government’s latest available figures for granting asylum or residency to individuals embroiled in terrorist causes are incredibly disturbing, especially since the agency charged with keeping the nation safe, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), appears to downplay the seriousness of the crimes. Judicial Watch obtained the numbers from the United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) annual report to Congress on the DHS secretary’s application of discretionary authority.

The biggest chunk of exemptions was processed for refugee applicants and lawful permanent resident status, with 806 and 614 respectively. The rest were processed under other DHS programs such as Temporary Protected Status (TPS), asylum and relief through a Justice Department initiative. The bottom line is that the U.S. government is allowing them all to stay in the country with rights and benefits afforded to legal residents despite their terrorist connections and associations.

More than half of the candidates rewarded by DHS last year provided material support to terrorist organizations, according to the DHS report. The others received military-type training from a terrorist organization, voluntarily provided medical care to members of a terrorist group and solicited funds or individuals for membership in a terrorist organization. After a case-by-case review, Obama’s DHS Secretary, Jeh Johnson, determined that the recently admitted terrorists only participated in these activities “while under duress.” So, welcome to America!
_

U.S. Gives 1,519 Engaged in Terrorism “While Under Duress” Residency, Asylum - Judicial Watch

Je Suis Breivik watch your back!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> This is the third terror attack in the UK since March.
> 
> Not bad huh?
> 
> The globalists, open borders, Islamic loving terrorists European leaders must be proud.


They have a habit of waiting to be saved by the US.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Freedom of religion is foundational...like free speech...start chipping away at it, and we're all in trouble.




So THAT'S why you have devoted so many tens of thousands of postings to serving those who see their mission as destroying every other religion but Islam -- it's because of your strong belief in freedom of religion.

What's next -- your claiming you support Islamic  fgm due to you deep sense of feminism?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are.  I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons.  One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different.  The other is Europe has been overwelmed by huge numbers of migrants, assylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted.  In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.[/QUOTE]
*Isolation is always the first thing immigrants do from the Irish in the 20s to the Vietnamese in the 70s. The difference was they did not bring the violence with them. Now the Cubans did but they were from Castro's prisons and mental hospitals.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are. I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons. One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different. The other is Europe has been overwhelmed by huge numbers of migrants, asylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted. In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.



You have precisely diagnosed the problem.

And yet I see some liberals on this board wanting to take the European approach to immigration. Just look at how that's turning out thus far. Instilling quotas would ensure that a country could vet asylum seekers, refugees, and migrants properly. Trump's travel ban, regardless of whether you think its a "Muslim ban" or not is what I see as an attempt to do just that. However, some believe that we are being bigoted and intolerant if we do.

I got some simple advice as a brash young teenager "don't bite off more than you can chew."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Eat dicks treasonous scum.



WHOA NELLY!

Here's someone accusing someone else of treason! What has she done that would constitute treason? Disagree with you?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Islam is the most fucked up cult the world had ever known... and the people that are standing up for it they can all fuck off.
'They shouted 'this is for Allah', as they stabbed indiscriminately' - How the London terror attack unfolded


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Islam is more than a religion, it is a theocracy, non compatible with a Constitutional Republic.  Are there some that are liberal Islamists?  Yes, but more traditionalists and reformists..

Islam-
 Law and jurisprudence-

Sharia is the religious law forming part of the Islamic tradition.[110] It is derived from the religious precepts of Islam, particularly the Quran and the Hadith. In Arabic, the term _sharīʿah_ refers to God's divine law and is contrasted with _fiqh_, which refers to its scholarly interpretations.[111][112] The manner of its application in modern times has been a subject of dispute between Muslim traditionalists and reformists.[110]


bodecea said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Eat dicks treasonous scum.
> ...



Those who have allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, Je Suis Breivik, if you think we can't find you you're wrong, if you think you're safe you're not, watch your back we are coming!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are. I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons. One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different. The other is Europe has been overwhelmed by huge numbers of migrants, asylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted. In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.
> ...



Pardon me...my mouth is full and I'm having trouble chewing....burp...that's better 

I don't believe in unlimited immigration either.  But, in reality we take in VERY few refugees - a fraction of what other countries have to contend with yet we have more resources and space to deal with it.  So I'm not concerned that we'll be over run faster than we can assimilate.  I support it, as long as they are well vetted and within our capacity to integrate.  And part of that reason is also, because our actions have in part led to the disintegration of those countries - we bear some responsibility for the refugee situation that other countries - less well equipt then we are, are having to bear the brunt of.


----------



## Dsc (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are. I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons. One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different. The other is Europe has been overwhelmed by huge numbers of migrants, asylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted. In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.
> ...



They aren't "Liberals" they are Leftists.  They are our enemies, just like the child killing ali-babbas are.  Make no mistake, they need to GTFO pieces of shit the lot of them.  

I pray Shit doesn't hiot the fan, but I have a list.. some people need to die.   Make a list and check it twice.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Those who make the choice seldom die. That is the fate of the little person. By the time leaders of the country die the little is long gone.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


*Isolation is always the first thing immigrants do from the Irish in the 20s to the Vietnamese in the 70s. The difference was they did not bring the violence with them. Now the Cubans did but they were from Castro's prisons and mental hospitals.*[/QUOTE]

Actually...that's not entirely true.  Many immigrant groups have been accused of bringing violence, gangs etc.  The Irish, Russians, Italians - good lord how can you forget the Mafia?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What would be the harm of taking none for five years?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Grounds for Revocation of Naturalization - Chapter 2, Part L, Volume 12 | Policy Manual | USCIS
Discovery that a person failed to comply with any of the requirements for naturalization at the time the person became a U.S. citizen renders his or her naturalization illegally procured. This applies even if the person is innocent of any willful deception or misrepresentation. [2]

In general, a person is subject to revocation of naturalization on the following grounds:


*A.  Person Procures Naturalization Illegally*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if he or she procured naturalization illegally. Procuring naturalization illegally simply means that the person was not eligible for naturalization in the first place. Accordingly, any eligibility requirement for naturalization that was not met can form the basis for an action to revoke the naturalization of a person. This includes the requirements of residence, physical presence, lawful admission for permanent residence, good moral character, and attachment to the U.S. Constitution. [1] 


*B.  Concealment of Material Fact or Willful Misrepresentation [3]*

*1. Concealment of Material Fact or Willful Misrepresentation*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if there is deliberate deceit on the part of the person in misrepresenting or failing to disclose a material fact or facts on his or her naturalization application and subsequent examination.


In general, a person is subject to revocation of naturalization on this basis if:


•The naturalized U.S. citizen misrepresented or concealed some fact;

•The misrepresentation or concealment was willful;

•The misrepresented or concealed fact or facts were material; and

•The naturalized U.S. citizen procured citizenship as a result of the misrepresentation or concealment. [4]


This ground of revocation includes omissions as well as affirmative misrepresentations. The misrepresentations can be oral testimony provided during the naturalization interview or can include information contained on the application submitted by the applicant. The courts determine whether the misrepresented or concealed fact or facts were material. The test for materiality is whether the misrepresentations or concealment had a tendency to affect the decision. It is not necessary that the information, if disclosed, would have precluded naturalization. [5]


*2. Membership or Affiliation with Certain Organizations*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if the person becomes a member of, or affiliated with, the Communist party, other totalitarian party, or terrorist organization within five years of his or her naturalization. [6] In general, a person who is involved with such organizations cannot establish the naturalization requirements of having an attachment to the Constitution and of being well-disposed to the good order and happiness of the United States. [7]


The fact that a person becomes involved with such an organization within five years after the date of naturalization is prima facie evidence that he or she concealed or willfully misrepresented material evidence that would have prevented the person’s naturalization.


*C.  Other than Honorable Discharge before Five Years of Honorable Service after Naturalization*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if:


•The person became a United States citizen through naturalization on the basis of honorable service in the U.S. armed forces; [8]


•The person subsequently separates from the U.S. armed forces under other than honorable conditions; and


•The other than honorable discharge occurs before the person has served honorably for a period or periods aggregating at least five years. [9] 





Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > They are citizens, but if naturalized their citizenship can be revoked, through judicial action.
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Are you high on something? Drunk perhaps?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Actually...that's not entirely true.  Many immigrant groups have been accused of bringing violence, gangs etc.  The Irish, Russians, Italians - good lord how can you forget the Mafia?[/QUOTE]
Oh I did not forget them but it took far longer for it to take hold. And it did start in their little on enclaves.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Why we do not hear about something like that in Japan or Korea? Because there no muslims there.
> ...



Actually - that's a myth, they aren't restricted at all.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Why we do not hear about something like that in Japan or Korea? Because there no muslims there.
> ...



Actually - that's a myth, they aren't restricted at all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Pardon me...my mouth is full and I'm having trouble chewing
> .




So, What kind of hors d'euvres are they serving at your celebration gala, anyway?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

*My 3rd wife was reported for lying on her application.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Pardon me...my mouth is full and I'm having trouble chewing....burp...that's better



My goodness gracious... what terrible manners!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Oh I did not forget them but it took far longer for it to take hold. And it did start in their little on enclaves.[/QUOTE]

The only real difference is technology.


----------



## Dsc (Jun 3, 2017)

Not all immigrant groups preach that to go to "Allah" you need to slaughter innocents

That MIGHT be a difference.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...


Unless you are a Buddhist you are restricted.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Wrong.  What makes you bigots is your willful and deliberate refusal to separate the majority of Muslims from the terrorists.

Who the fuck do you think the Muslim refugees are fleeing, you unbelievably stupid idiot?  They hate the terrorists more than you do, and have better reasons than you ignorant fucks do.

They would also be an excellent source of intel on the terrorists.  So your pants shitting bigotry is self-defeating.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Quite vigorous?  Many are coming from war torn countries that have no records.

Nation’s Top Security Officials’ Concerns on Refugee Vetting - House Committee on Homeland Security

Vetting Syrian Refugees: Mission Impossible | HuffPost




Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are.  I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons.  One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different.  The other is Europe has been overwelmed by huge numbers of migrants, assylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted.  In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 3, 2017)

When you think you're helping...






Only 208 million.

*Official Antifa*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon me...my mouth is full and I'm having trouble chewing
> ...



Covfefe. It's delicious. All the rage these days!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Because 5 years can mean death for some of those people.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Tell that to the dead in London okay. That shit ain't selling here.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



There's like ten of them and they do not offer the pedophile worshipping murder monkeys asylum or citizenship so gfys lying scum.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So? It's not our problem.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

*Folks simple question.
What gives these social justice warriors a right to endanger you and your family? Law with link please.*


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Viral graphic says Japan keeps out radical Islam through strong restrictions on Muslims


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Folks simple question.
> What gives these social justice warriors a right to endanger you and your family? Law with link please.*



Um...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Is there some sort of contest I missed for writing the most idiotic drivel possible?

 You are certainly on the leaderboard, if so.

So, now you are trying to posit the rejection of the sort of Islamic terrorism you defend as an inability to distinguish between Islamic terrorists and the majority of Muslims, are you?

 You have no fucking idea what he majority of Muslims even believe. All you know is that you are required to defend them.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Folks simple question.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



According to PEW the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic,  anti-Semitic, misogynistic, theocrats why do you support the largest hate group on the planet?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Viral graphic says Japan keeps out radical Islam through strong restrictions on Muslims




Which, of course, you oppose since your mission obviously lies with Islamists based upon your many tens of thousands of postings devoted to the Islamist agenda..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> According to PEW the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic,  anti-Semitic, misogynistic, theocrats why do you support the largest hate group on the planet?




Because he is extraordinarily stupid, sees nothing but brown skin and thinks to himself "gotta support that to earn my cred".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Serious question here.

How would you go about banning Islam from America without violating the Constitution? Specifics if you please.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Serious question here.
> 
> How would you go about banning Islam from America without violating the Constitution? Specifics if you please.


Have the courts rule Islam is not a religion but is instead a criminal group. And that's been done before with the KKK.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> And that's been done before with the KKK.



Could you be kind enough to cite the SCOTUS case in which such reasoning was used?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



All Muslims in Japan are under surveillance:
Japan has ruled to spy on all Muslims – after living there, this is no surprise


There is no such thing as a foreign Muslim citizen of Japan, the only Muslim citizens of Japan are converts, death to Islam, Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Then you should get along with them just fine.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 3, 2017)

Religion Of Pieces at it again
Where are the Muslim apologists and USA haters?

Funny how "it's only 1% that are  radical" gets thrown around a lot, each and every time. 

Well in USA every liberal wants the heads of our 1%(wealthiest) but no one dare harm a hair anywhere, anytime on the murderous muzzie 1%


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Wounded upped to 30 taken to hospitals.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Have the courts rule Islam is not a religion but is instead a criminal group.



Not very likely. And it would be very disturbing if they did, suddenly branding over a billion people as members of a criminal enterprise.

No sir.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Great find!! Bravo.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Have the courts rule Islam is not a religion but is instead a criminal group.
> ...


Been done and the question was how.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I notice you didn't provide a link to that poll.

Homosexuality is legal in these 10 Muslim countries

In America, Muslims Are More Likely to Support Gay Marriage Than Evangelical Christians


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Why do you support the largest hate group on the planet?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


It maybe legal but does islam still kill you in those countries?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Show me the poll, dipshit.

And it appears the largest hate group in America is evangelical Christians:

Homosexuality is legal in these 10 Muslim countries

In America, Muslims Are More Likely to Support Gay Marriage Than Evangelical Christians


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Good.  Now gays have somewhere to go.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Je Suis Breivik!



Alright, I've seen enough. Do you realize who you're invoking?

Je Suis Breivik? Anders Behring Breivik? Are you absolutely clueless as to what that man did?

Anders Behring Breivik - Wikipedia

Sicko.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

This is a Pew poll:


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question here.
> ...



Also institute a complete travel and immigration ban against all Muslims, regardless of country of origin or citizenship, although we should certainly allow them to fly out of the US.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Je Suis Breivik!
> ...



Death to Islam!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Muslims in Japan
_The claim that in Japan permanent residency is not given to Muslims is also false. The Guidelines for Permission for Permanent Residence published by the Immigration Bureau of Japan make no mention of religion. In fact, according to an article published by the Asian Quarterly, the Japanese government does not inquire about religion:


The Japanese government does not keep any statistics on the number of Muslims in Japan. *Neither foreign residents nor ethnic Japanese are ever asked about their religion by official government agencies.* While it is conceivable that this policy may change in the future due to official concerns about international terrorism, there has yet to be any public indication of such an effort. Introducing such a policy might lead to objections by the Japanese public that the government has no business inquiring into matters of religion, which is regarded by most Japanese as a strictly personal affair that should exist outside of the public sphere._​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



People like you are why I left the Republican party.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> This is a Pew poll:



Nice highlights, the majority of Christians support gay marriage.

_Roughly six-in-ten Catholics (58%) now support same-sex marriage, as do nearly two-thirds of white mainline Protestants (64%)._

Changing Attitudes on Gay Marriage


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.





Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Have the courts rule Islam is not a religion but is instead a criminal group.
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Residents not citizens you illiterate fuck, all Muslim Japanese citizens are converts every Muslim in Japan is under 24/7 surveillance.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banning people from this country based on their religion is also "not compatible" with US Constitutional laws. 

Can't you see that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



I swore I'd never use my ignore list again, but you just earned yourself a trip there. Your rhetoric and language are absolutely appalling. Exceedingly foul and grotesque.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Death to pedophile worshipping death cult murder monkeys!


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.
> ...


Banning people from countries know to harbor terrorists are not.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



No, but you're insisting on banning _an_ _entire religion_. Big difference.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Your terminology was somewhat confusing to say the least since you can't be both "foreign" and a "citizen" at the same time in a country.

From the same source:

For instance, the claim that Japan is the only nation that does not give citizenship to Muslims is false. According to _Becoming Legally Japanese_, a web site dedicated to immigration issues in Japan, t*he application form for Japanese citizenship does not require applicants to identify their religion:*

_There is no place anywhere on the written application where one specifies their religion or creed. Nor have I read anywhere about anyone being asked about their religious beliefs in the verbal interviews.


Because there is no place on the written online application for one’s religion, the Ministry of Justice can’t publish statistics showing the religions (or races) of naturalization candidates; they can only publish sex and former nationality statistics._​


----------



## abu afak (Jun 3, 2017)

Buncha low brow/Broke-ass Muslim terrorists.
I mean, they're probably Syraq returnees, and they couldn't muster up a bomb, or even a gun.
A rented van and machetes.
No way to stop this kind of attack.
RIP victims.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



As do the overwhelming majority of Evangelical Christians.





Call Sign Chaos said:


> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center



A lie.  Your own link shows they are in the minority.

And here's another interesting poll result from your link:


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Actually, if they wish to come here they must follow US law, not sharia.  Islam is not simply a religion, it is much more.  They are welcome to practice the religion, without the laws of sharia.   attached





Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.
> ...



Ideological tests for immigration to the US is as American as apple pie.

_
In other contexts, regulations of speech based on content or viewpoint are presumptively invalid under the First Amendment to the United States Constitution, being evaluated using the "most exacting scrutiny."[63]Nonetheless, the Supreme Court has explicitly upheld viewpoint-discriminatory statutes in the context of immigration law, though its statements about the free speech rights of aliens have been "various and contradictory."[64] The constitutionality of the 1903 Act was upheld by the Supreme Court in United States ex rel. Turner v. Williams.[65] _*The court concluded that Congress "possesses the plenary power to exclude aliens on whatever ground [it] deems fit."[*_66] Similarly, in [URL='https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleindienst_v._Mandel']Kleindienst v. Mandel, the Supreme Court cited Congress's plenary power over immigration laws as the basis for applying an extremely deferential standard of review to the statutory exclusion of communist aliens from the United States.[67] No ideological naturalization restriction has been overturned on First Amendment grounds.[/URL]_

Ideological restrictions on naturalization in U.S. law - Wikipedia


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

The anti-Muslim bigots are using the same tired old diversionary tactics.  They want us all to bleev that all Muslims are terrorists waiting to happen.

That simply isn't true, and they willfully blind themselves to that fact by throwing up smoke and bullshit when caught without evidence to support that bogus belief.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 3, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


No I never said religion. I said all countries that back or harbor terrorists. We don't seem to have a problem with Canadian Christians do we? Or Israeli jews? One problem and an easy fix. Ban the Africans to.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 3, 2017)

Being naturalized carries certain responsibilities as well as certain ramifications of certain behaviors, which can cause revocation of their status as a naturalized citizen.





Coyote said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Jun 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Also institute a complete travel and immigration ban against all Muslims, regardless of country of origin or citizenship, although we should certainly allow them to fly out of the US.


Comments like this highlight what I mean when I say pseudocons only love the Constitution when it is convenient to their aims.  Otherwise, you tards stand for everything AGAINST our American ideals.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 3, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> No I never said religion. I said all countries that back or harbor terrorists.



Well then, I'm glad you managed to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > No I never said religion. I said all countries that back or harbor terrorists.
> ...


I have no problem banning any country that has sent us terrorists.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Neither do I.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Actually, if they wish to come here they must follow US law, not sharia.  Islam is not simply a religion, it is much more.  They are welcome to practice the religion, without the laws of sharia.   attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they can't eat halal?  They can't pray facing Mecca? They can't celebrate Ramadan?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


My list would include the Saudis.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Also institute a complete travel and immigration ban against all Muslims, regardless of country of origin or citizenship, although we should certainly allow them to fly out of the US.
> ...



The constitution allows us to control who we allow into our country.  That is why the President is allowed to make any restrictions he wants.  You have no idea what American ideals are.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Do we have laws against eating halal, praying to Mecca, celebrating Ramadan?  No, they don't break US law.





Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, if they wish to come here they must follow US law, not sharia.  Islam is not simply a religion, it is much more.  They are welcome to practice the religion, without the laws of sharia.   attached
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You remove the sharia law portion of Islam, as that is not compatible with the US Constitutional laws.
> ...



It wouldn't be based on their religion, it's based on the danger they present.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 4, 2017)

*Video*

Umm sweetie, just because we're in the middle of a terrorist attack doesn't mean you're allowed to Islamophobic


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Actually...he can't make "any restrictions" he wants.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Actually...he can't make "any restrictions" he wants.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Notice you have to split up Christians by denomination you stupid fuck, the majority of Christians support gay marriage, period, full stop.





> A lie.  Your own link shows they are in the minority.



Lying scum!

_
A survey of attitudes has found that the populations of nearly all predominantly Muslim countries hold a negative attitude toward Jews. The Pew Research Center’s survey, which was carried out in mid-2009 in 25 countries, found that 98 percent of Lebanese, 97 percent of Jordanians and Palestinians and 95 percent of Egyptians hold an unfavorable view of Jews. However, only 35 percent of Israeli Arabs said they disliked Jews. In Turkey, the figure jumped from 32 percent in 2004 to 73 percent in 2009.

Negative views of Jews were also widespread in the predominantly Muslim countries of Asia. In Pakistan, 78 percent expressed unfavorable opinions, and in Indonesia – the largest Muslim country in the world – 74 percent. Among Nigerians, overall views were split, but opinions divided sharply along religious lines. Sixty percent of Muslims in Nigeria had an unfavorable view of Jews, compared with only 28 percent of Christians._

Overwhelmingly negative attitudes toward Jews in Islamic countries :: World Jewish Congress



> And here's another interesting poll result from your link:



Huge percentages say that suicide bombings can be justified:


Muslim Views on Suicide Bombing


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Do we have laws against eating halal, praying to Mecca, celebrating Ramadan?  No, they don't break US law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said they can't practice Sharia law.  That IS part of Sharia law.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Actually a blanket ban on Muslim immigration is perfectly Constitutional:
_In other contexts, regulations of speech based on content or viewpoint are presumptively invalid under the First Amendment to the United States Constitution, being evaluated using the "most exacting scrutiny."[63]Nonetheless, the Supreme Court has explicitly upheld viewpoint-discriminatory statutes in the context of immigration law, though its statements about the free speech rights of aliens have been "various and contradictory."[64] The constitutionality of the 1903 Act was upheld by the Supreme Court in United States ex rel. Turner v. Williams.[65] _*The court concluded that Congress "possesses the plenary power to exclude aliens on whatever ground [it] deems fit."[*_66] Similarly, in Kleindienst v. Mandel, the Supreme Court cited Congress's plenary power over immigration laws as the basis for applying an extremely deferential standard of review to the statutory exclusion of communist aliens from the United States.[67] No ideological naturalization restriction has been overturned on First Amendment grounds._

Ideological restrictions on naturalization in U.S. law - Wikipedia


----------



## g5000 (Jun 4, 2017)

The simple fact is that Muslims are bearing 90 percent of the brunt of terrorism.  Bigots deliberately blind themselves to this fact because it doesn't fit the anti-Muslim narrative being fed to them by their puppet masters through their propaganda outlets.

That's why they start topics about an attack in London, but not a peep from them about a much, much bigger attack in Kabul.

It's all about the confirmation bias.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> The simple fact is that Muslims are bearing 90 percent of the brunt of terrorism.



Good, 90% of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, theocrats.  2/3 of British Muslims would aid terrorists:

Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Then why don't they turn them in when they know who the terrorists are?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

I see it as part of the religion, as it doesn't conflict with our laws.  Better put, anything within sharia that conflicts with US law should not be allowed.





Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have laws against eating halal, praying to Mecca, celebrating Ramadan?  No, they don't break US law.
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Bringing them here could mean death to some of our people.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.



Well... what's normal?

US war mongering is normal. How many Islamic countries have seen US bombs? Afghanistan, Yemen, Iraq, Somalia, Syria, Pakistan... and that's just recently, go back to WW2 and you're going to have to increase this.

But it's typical of the right to create conditions to be tough on things, and then bitch and moan about those conditions in order to get rid of things they don't like.

Get rid of Islam? Well every single person who wants to get rid of Islam wants to get rid of the US Constitution too.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I see it as part of the religion, as it doesn't conflict with our laws.  Better put, anything within sharia that conflicts with US law should not be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all part of Sharia but - most Muslims, like most Christians or Jews don't follow every part of their religious law literally. 
Basically, Muslim immigrants should be welcomed the same as any other immigrant - free to follow the faith of their choice, as long as they follow the law of the land.  And that works.  Right?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Can we ban *Pastafarians?
What about creating a religion of those who worship money? Their places of worship would be banks which would make them tax exempt.*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



10,000 deaths a year from guns, and you have a problem only with the dozen or so dead from Terrorism..... what? How is that logical?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.
> ...



Not enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Are you being serious?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You suppprt the largest hate group on the planet, Muslims out of the west now, apologist scum off our streets, Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

2.5x affirming
US trying to be politically correct did not work so now onto sterner measures


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Followers of the spaghetti monster? Are they blowing up buildings?  Killing homos in clubs? If so yes if not why?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Don't know how to stay on topic do we.
Thousands of deaths due to Cancer and yet I can still worry about a terrorist.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Get rid of Islam? Well every single person who wants to get rid of Islam wants to get rid of the US Constitution too.



Banning Muslim immigration is perfectly Constitutional:

_In other contexts, regulations of speech based on content or viewpoint are presumptively invalid under the First Amendment to the United States Constitution, being evaluated using the "most exacting scrutiny."[63]Nonetheless, the Supreme Court has explicitly upheld viewpoint-discriminatory statutes in the context of immigration law, though its statements about the free speech rights of aliens have been "various and contradictory."[64] The constitutionality of the 1903 Act was upheld by the Supreme Court in United States ex rel. Turner v. Williams.[65] _*The court concluded that Congress "possesses the plenary power to exclude aliens on whatever ground [it] deems fit."[*_66] Similarly, inKleindienst v. Mandel, the Supreme Court cited Congress's plenary power over immigration laws as the basis for applying an extremely deferential standard of review to the statutory exclusion of communist aliens from the United States.[67] No ideological naturalization restriction has been overturned on First Amendment grounds._

Ideological restrictions on naturalization in U.S. law - Wikipedia

Apologist scum off our streets!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 4, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.



And they should give discounts on drinks so people can forget all this. If they run out of booze, they can send in emergency shipments.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Are you?
Any form of worshipping can be called religion.
Can we make laws against Quetzalcoatl worshipers who believe in sacrificing virgins to their God?
Just because they call it a religion doesn't make it fall under the definition of the word religion as it pertains to in the constitution.
I doubt any of our fathers considered Satanism a religion.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



It's part of the topic. But hey, you want to compartmentalize so that people don't actually talk about the reason why these attacks are happening.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Oh I forgot about Dianetics. We already have a religion that worships money. They think Aliens are going to scoop us off to heaven. Think they should be allowed to enslave their women and turn them into baby factories simply because it's their religion?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Oh, but now _you_ get to determine what is or isn't a religion?

Such arrogance.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would locate the nearest pub and find safety there.
> ...


Worshipping alcohol. Lets make a religion. And then protect it like all the rest.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The reason these attacks are happening have nothing to do with whether we arm our citizens our not. Arming our citizens would simply give them the means to defend themselves in the event of an attack. But making guns illegal would not stop the terrorist.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


You seem to think you get to have that right.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


We could start a religion where we sacrifice liberals to sharks or pigs or pitbulls. We could demand our right to our religious practice and Sue when we are refused. Once a year we could travel to California for our pilgrimage and practice!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




2/3 of British Muslims would aid terrorists:

Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk

Muslims out!  Apologist 
scum off our streets!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



My religion demands death to pedophiles and ostracization for those who support them, Muslims worship a child rapist, Mohammad (may piss be upon him) raped children.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 4, 2017)

*May all Muslims rest in piss!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



No I don't. I know it's a religion. Studying history will teach people that.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


So is Quetzalcoatl and their right to sacrifice virgins.
What about Dianetics, are you saying they are not a religion because they aren't in the history books?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Sigh. You're being childish. I've had enough of this thread and I'm going to bed.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Actually, he can.

8 U.S. Code § 1182 - Inadmissible aliens

_Whenever the *President* finds that the entry of any aliens or of any class of aliens into the United States would be detrimental to the interests of the United States, he *may by proclamation*, and for such period as he shall deem necessary, *suspend the entry of all aliens or any class of aliens as immigrants or nonimmigrants*, or impose on the entry of aliens *any restrictions he may deem to be appropriate*. Whenever the Attorney General finds that a commercial airline has failed to comply with regulations of the Attorney General relating to requirements of airlines for the detection of fraudulent documents used by passengers traveling to the United States (including the training of personnel in such detection), the Attorney General may suspend the entry of some or all aliens transported to the United States by such airline._


That's the law, in black and white.  You anti-American types and pro-Islamists have nothing but lies and hatred.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

At what point do we have to say "enough" and call a spade a spade? Will it be after a terrorist event that kills over 10,000, or 100,000, or perhaps, millions? 

This so called "religion" is responsible for the death and suffering of millions today.  How many nations does Islam have to ravage and destroy? If nothing is done, then it's only going to get worse from here.  Let's not forget what 9-11 did to our airports and ability to travel freely.

  It will slowly get to the point that every aspect of our lives will be affected.  There will be security checkpoints at every restaurant, mall, shopping center, movie theatre, supermarket, etc.  The followers of this barbaric cult are destroying our free society and turning it into a police state.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 4, 2017)

Its the result of climate change no doubt....

Global warming has baked their inbred , infantile, little brains.......


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

And what if we cannot "vet" those from countries that are basically failed states, undergoing civil war, or cannot be trusted to provide us with accurate trustworthy info?  Hence why the travel ban is a necessity.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > And that's been done before with the KKK.
> ...


There doesn't need to be a precedent.  Cite the verses in the Koran, cite Muhammad's actions, then show the intolerance and violence the followers are engaging in.  Slam dunk case.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Its the result of climate change no doubt....
> 
> Global warming has baked their inbred , infantile, little brains.......


Maybe the towels on their heads are wrapped a little too tight.  Who knows.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Unfortunately you need a legal case, not a religious one.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> This is a Pew poll:


Do you have any idea of what Muslims do to gays in their own countries, dipshit?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> The anti-Muslim bigots are using the same tired old diversionary tactics.  They want us all to bleev that all Muslims are terrorists waiting to happen.
> 
> That simply isn't true, and they willfully blind themselves to that fact by throwing up smoke and bullshit when caught without evidence to support that bogus belief.


Not all Muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are.....


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Legally Islam should be banned.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

g5000 said:


> The simple fact is that Muslims are bearing 90 percent of the brunt of terrorism.  Bigots deliberately blind themselves to this fact because it doesn't fit the anti-Muslim narrative being fed to them by their puppet masters through their propaganda outlets.
> 
> That's why they start topics about an attack in London, but not a peep from them about a much, much bigger attack in Kabul.
> 
> It's all about the confirmation bias.


Wake up will ya?  The people being targetted and killed in Europe and the US by practitioners of this evil cult are....non Muslims!  You're dismissed.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And don't forget how many people die from the flu. Much more compared to how many are killed by IslamoNazis.  So therefore we shouldn't do anything and keep letting these animals kill innocent people at will, eh?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


It isn't a religion if it causes people to turn into mass murdering suicidal zombies.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Under what laws? What legal basis under American law and jurisprudence would you have for banning followers of a particular religion from American soil? As far as I know, you don't have one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Then what were the Crusaders? Are we really going to play this game?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Why do you hate America?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I vehemently disapprove of the actions of any and all radical Islamic terrorists. 

Clear enough?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're not - I don't mean to imply you are. I am not sure how comparable we are to Europe for several reasons. One is our approach to immigration and integration is very different. The other is Europe has been overwhelmed by huge numbers of migrants, asylum seekers, refugees far faster than can be assimilated or vetted. In addition - in many European countries - immigrants have not integrated well, isolating themselves in enclaves and but also, they haven't been able to share in the same economic and job opportunities that native born citizens have.
> ...



You should have taken it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Dsc said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Am I on your list sissy boy?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



You speak from a position of ignorance.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



You lost your way already? And here I thought you were going to finally stand on principle.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> 'Van hits pedestrians' on London Bridge
> 
> London Bridge chaos as 'several people mown down' by car sparking station evacuation


They should have put up barriers last time, between the sidewalk and the road. And put speed bumps on the road part so no one could get up any speed. Why didn't they?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Van smashing into people, gunmen and knifemen come out of the van and attack pedestrians.


There were no guns.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Van smashing into people, gunmen and knifemen come out of the van and attack pedestrians.
> ...




wow 

that certainly makes it better


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If there were guns, more people would have died, so yes, it is better.


----------



## Issa (Jun 4, 2017)

And no one opeened a topic about the US bomb in Mosul that killed over 100 civilians.
These bigots, they have to always have something and some group to hate on.
Is the same people that killed the indians, the jews, slaved the blacks and now they think they can take on the Muslims.



g5000 said:


> It is very revealing that none of the anti-Muslim bigots started a topic about the terrorist bombing in Kabul which killed many, many more people.
> 
> But the people killed were Muslims, and darnit, that just does not fit the narrative!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


They were counter Crusades.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2017)

*President Trump sends tone-deaf travel ban tweet amid London Bridge terror*
Source: Daily News

President Trump used the occasion of a terror attack in London to plug his proposed travel ban Saturday evening. 

“We need to be smart, vigilant and tough. We need the courts to give us back our rights. We need the Travel Ban as an extra level of safety!” Trump tweeted as chaos unfolded across multiple sites, with reports of fatalities on the London Bridge. 

He seemed to recognize the insensitivity of the post and minutes later tweeted again. 

“Whatever the United States can do to help out in London and the U.K., we will be there - WE ARE WITH YOU. GOD BLESS!”

Read more: Trump sends tone-deaf travel ban tweet amid London Bridge terror 



Nothing can more clearly demonstrate the level of narcissistic rage that this man has when he has to turn every event, every tragedy, every living moment into something about him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Unlike you,  my views aren't static and unchanging. It's almost as if you resent me for that. 

Well too bad. Something has to be done about terrorism, if that takes banning people from terrorism prone countries, then so be it.

But, however, never will I seek to banish a religion from my country in what would be a blatant disregard of our Constitution.

Now go pick on someone else troll.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Awww. You got triggered? You wish to ban people from countries that have "sent us terrorists". 

Name these countries, please. Don't forget any. That could be dangerous.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Serious question here.
> 
> How would you go about banning Islam from America without violating the Constitution? Specifics if you please.


You can't, because it would be a clear violation of the Constitution.  Which is why I voted No.  Might surprise some here, but it is not the answer.

You don't have a lot of options against what is going on globally..........And this is a Global Problem.........Terror attacks are increasing in all areas of the World as the world tries to attack the tentacles of a Hydra.........A reactionary strategy versus a proactive strategy...........Nations will eventually be forced to start raiding, arresting, and/or deporting radical elements or those preaching it within their borders...........Which would include Mosques which will inflame even more trending to the Dark Side of Radical Islam.  It will take us down the road of the slippery slope of Sedition Laws............which could backfire on us.............But the increasing number of attacks may very well FORCE US THERE.............

In regards to those Muslims who lived near the attackers............who knew they might be a problem............by not turning them in are they not aiding and abetting in a crime.................which might mean starting to charge those who refuse to turn in Radicals with a Crime................

This is all dangerous territory.........but eventually........as the attacks continue......we may very well have to go down this slippery slope.





We are approaching a regional War in the Middle East to end the Caliphate.............Which will only happen after enough have died to say "enough's enough.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Name these countries, please. Don't forget any. That could be dangerous.



Saudi Arabia sent some on 9 11 ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Sudan, Afghanistan, Iran

Should I keep going?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Awww. You got triggered?


Not at all, but you seem to be the one hurling all the insults and attacks here.

Anyway the morning is still young,  and I'm most certainly not going to waste it with  you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



Yes. Please do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Alien and Sedition Acts - Wikipedia

In 1988, President Reagan and the 100th Congress introduced the Civil Liberties Act of 1988, whose purpose amongst others was to acknowledge and apologize for actions of the US against individuals of Japanese ancestry during World War II.[33] The statement from Congress agreed with the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, that "a grave injustice was done to both citizens and permanent resident aliens of Japanese... without adequate security reasons and without any acts of espionage or sabotage documented by the Commission, and were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."

In 2015, presidential candidate Donald Trump made a proposal to ban all Muslims from entering the United States (as part of the War on Terror); Roosevelt's application of the Alien Enemies Act was cited as a possible justification. The proposal created international controversy, drawing criticism from foreign heads of state that have historically remained uninvolved in United States presidential elections.[34][35][36][37] A former Reagan Administration aide noted that, despite criticism of Trump's proposal to invoke the law, _"the Alien Enemies Act._.. is still on the books... (and people) in Congress for many decades (haven’t) repealed the law... (nor has) Barack Obama".[38] Other critics claimed that the proposal violated founding principles, and was unconstitutional for singling out a religion, and not a hostile nation. They included the Pentagon and others, who argued that the proposal (and its citation of the Alien Enemies proclamations as authority) played into the ISIL narrative that the United States was at war with the entire Muslim religion (not just with ISIL and other terrorist entities).[39]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 4, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Bye! You obsequious liberal troll.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...



You forgot some. You'll never forgive yourself if you don't stop them all!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

50 U.S. Code § 23 - Jurisdiction of United States courts and judges

After any such proclamation has been made, the several courts of the United States, having criminal jurisdiction, and the several justices and judges of the courts of the United States, are authorized and it shall be their duty, upon complaint against any alien enemy resident and at large within such jurisdiction or district, to the danger of the public peace or safety, and contrary to the tenor or intent of such proclamation, or other regulations which the President may have established, to cause such alien to be duly apprehended and conveyed before such court, judge, or justice; and after a full examination and hearing on such complaint, and sufficient cause appearing, to order such alien to be removed out of the territory of the United States, or to give sureties for his good behavior, or to be otherwise restrained, conformably to the proclamation or regulations established as aforesaid, and to imprison, or otherwise secure such alien, until the order which may be so made shall be performed.

(R.S. § 4069.)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

50 U.S. Code § 21 - Restraint, regulation, and removal

Whenever there is a declared war between the United States and any foreign nation or government, or any invasion or predatory incursion is perpetrated, attempted, or threatened against the territory of the United States by any foreign nation or government, and the President makes public proclamation of the event, all natives, citizens, denizens, or subjects of the hostile nation or government, being of the age of fourteen years and upward, who shall be within the United States and not actually naturalized, shall be liable to be apprehended, restrained, secured, and removed as alien enemies. The President is authorized in any such event, by his proclamation thereof, or other public act, to direct the conduct to be observed on the part of the United States, toward the aliens who become so liable; the manner and degree of the restraint to which they shall be subject and in what cases, and upon what security their residence shall be permitted, and to provide for the removal of those who, not being permitted to reside within the United States, refuse or neglect to depart therefrom; and to establish any other regulations which are found necessary in the premises and for the public safety.

(R.S. § 4067; Apr. 16, 1918, ch. 55, 40 Stat. 531.)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

The problem with this approach is that we have NOT DECLARED WAR on anyone since WWII..............and it would require a Declaration of War against Terrorist Groups and or Radical Islam...............

Which is a serious legal problem when we fight a War against entities and not a Nation..............Since the Terrorist don't assign themselves as fighting for or as a country.................

Which places us back in the same boat on how to deal with Radical elements within our society that are now preaching and recruiting Radical elements to basically attack us from within.....................the NSA..........CIA............FBI....................etc..............have reported radical elements within our society but have no LEGAL recourse to do anything other than monitor these groups.............they have to prove an intent to do crime.........or wait until the crime is committed to do anything...........but they do monitor these groups and apprehend many before they can cause damage...............They can't stop them all though.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

This is why the act is so dangerous................


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 4, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Rhetorical question, I assume.  You know why.
.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




leftards and their magic crystal balls 

the truth is good guys with *GUNS* stopped the terrorists from killing more


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Report: Homegrown Terrorists Are Scrubs

In total, Jenkins counts 176 domestic jihadis and 32 separate terrorist plots in the decade following the attacks. “Lone wolf” terrorists — self-starter militants with little or no reliance on existing terror networks — have been a prominent concern for law enforcement, since they’re by definition hard to track. But Jenkins’ data might make cops rethink their metaphor. Sure, 22 of the plots — an astonishing 69 percent of the total — involved no more than a single person. But it turns out that many of those involved in “lone wolf” cases were either working for al-Qaida or for undercover FBI agents posing as members of the group.

Of 32 plots since 9/11, not even a third of them proceeded to the point of identifying a specific target or making firm plans. Of the ten plots that did, six were secretly FBI stings. A grand total of two out of the 176 “domestic jihadis” ever got around to building an explosive device on his own. One such bomb was incomplete when its maker got pinched. The other, made by would-be Times Square bomber Faisal Shahzad, ended in a fizzle.

“Those arrested in stings were demonstrably willing to kill if someone handed them the means,” the report concludes, “but others made little effort to build bombs or acquire guns, which are readily available in the United States.”

The numbers, however, have been growing lately. Jenkins’s data set shows spikes in the number of American jihadists in the last two completed calendar years, with 40 identified in 2009 and 31 in 2010. Somalia’s al-Shabaab terrorist group is a major reason why. Violence and criminality here in the U.S. associated with al-Shabaab shows up as one factor in the larger numbers of the past two years, with 27 individuals connected to Shabaab in some way during the two year period.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

You want every western country to have to submit to their extremism? Change our way of life?  You don't think they would then find another way to attack?  Such as park, exit their vehicles and go on a rampage, as they did after running people over?





Esmeralda said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > 'Van hits pedestrians' on London Bridge
> ...


----------



## namvet (Jun 4, 2017)

how much more will the civil population put up with?? a big opportunity here for an uprising and and a high Muslim body count


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

There have now been more than 64 plots foiled, they are following over 900 extremists in all 50 states.





eagle1462010 said:


> Report: Homegrown Terrorists Are Scrubs
> 
> In total, Jenkins counts 176 domestic jihadis and 32 separate terrorist plots in the decade following the attacks. “Lone wolf” terrorists — self-starter militants with little or no reliance on existing terror networks — have been a prominent concern for law enforcement, since they’re by definition hard to track. But Jenkins’ data might make cops rethink their metaphor. Sure, 22 of the plots — an astonishing 69 percent of the total — involved no more than a single person. But it turns out that many of those involved in “lone wolf” cases were either working for al-Qaida or for undercover FBI agents posing as members of the group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Here we go with the Crusades. Your Leftie toolbox is so typical and predictable.  The Crusaders were trying to repel the Islamic invaders, and it happened over 700 years ago. We don't have Christians beheading non Christians all over the world while hollering "Jesus is great" do we?


----------



## dani67 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > 'Van hits pedestrians' on London Bridge
> ...


Knowing what they're capable of, they should have put the animals in a cage, why didn't they?


----------



## namvet (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *President Trump sends tone-deaf travel ban tweet amid London Bridge terror*
> Source: Daily News
> 
> President Trump used the occasion of a terror attack in London to plug his proposed travel ban Saturday evening.
> ...


He's trying to do something to stop this carnage.  You on the other hand want to continue providing lip service while innocent people keep getting slaughtered.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


>


Truer today than ever.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 4, 2017)

I think we should force self professed isis members live in Beverly Hills and Hollywood.


----------



## namvet (Jun 4, 2017)

the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> 10,000 deaths a year from guns, and you have a problem only with the dozen or so dead from Terrorism..... what? How is that logical?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Pew poll:
> ...


And an awful lot of #RussianWrs get a gleam in their eye over that done by their fellow con-servative religion.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


> the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors


You going over to help?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You don't pay attention much do you.  Well, being lost in your own fear to the point of getting tunnel vision will do that to you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *May all Muslims rest in piss!*



To me, this is just as disgusting as Kathy Griffin did.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Watch my back?   Why?   As if you would do anything......but just whine on a message board.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Conservatives are putting gays in prison, hanging them, or sentencing them to death?


----------



## Rob3rto (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Islam is the most fucked up cult the world had ever known... and the people that are standing up for it they can all fuck off.
> 'They shouted 'this is for Allah', as they stabbed indiscriminately' - How the London terror attack unfolded


We stand up for the 1st Amendment....not some patriarchal religion invented to keep men in charge thru fear and fantasy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




When it gets built it will be a big help...how is that immigration from 3rd world islamic terrorist nations working out....?  You could ask the people on the bridge, but they might be a little traumatized from last night......


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Scary....threatening people because they support the Constitution, the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment.   Such a tough guy you are.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dsc said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Suuuuuure.....a tough guy on the internet with a "list".   Just like the terrorists with their lists, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Ok...none.  Not just from a SELECT few nations.  None.  I'd support that.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon me...my mouth is full and I'm having trouble chewing
> ...


You seem to be a stuck record.    Is it the trembling fear?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Nope.  Restrict all immigration to get rid of any perception of going after a religious group.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Nope.  Restrict all immigration to get rid of any perception of going after a religious group.



Bullshit, you leftists would applaud "Christian ban".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


> how much more will the civil population put up with?? a big opportunity here for an uprising and and a high Muslim body count




it could happen


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

The cult of Islam is a hate filled box of crazy... fact


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




 If I were frightened, I would be desperate to avoid any criticism of Islam, my mindless little snowflake.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Watch my back?   Why?   .




To admire your artwork, no doubt.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Con-servative muslims, yes.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Nope...frightened people strike out and want to make the "boogeyman" go away, handing their civil rights away with both trembling hands.

As Ben Franklin said:  _"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." _


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Anyone can declare anything a religion and in your mind that is supposed to be protected by the constitution because someone somewhere worships it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Its the result of climate change no doubt....
> 
> Global warming has baked their inbred , infantile, little brains.......


Climate change is a religion, your violating their rights when you dish their beliefs.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Watch my back?   Why?   .
> ...


Poor boy, trying so hard.......


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 First of all this is the resume of the god of Islam, and you do realize in a Muslim controlled country if you're a Christian you are not allowed to live... fact
Gays are killed for being gay in a Muslim controlled country... fact
Jesus Christ teachings and actions could not be any more different than the piece of shit that is Mohammed...

*THE CRIMES OF THE FALSE PROPHET MUHAMMAD*

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.

*References to prophet Mohammed’s crimes: *

Hat tip to our reader Craig for the due diligence in providing the references to these claims.

— Muhammad’s marriage to 6yr old Aisha-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 58, Number 234 and 236).

— Aisha cleans Muhammad’s semen stains-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 4, Number 229-233),

— Muhammad fondling Aisha during her ‘Menses’- (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 298-300, Sunan Abu Dawud, Book 1, Number 0270)

— Muhammad liked to have intercourse with Aisha and his other wives when they were menstruating (Sahih Muslim, Book 003, Number 0577-0579),

— He also loved to recite the Quran when his wives were in Menses while lying between their legs!-(Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 296), (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 639)

— Muhammad married his adopted Son’s wife called ‘Zaynab’ after lusting for her and then banned Adoption in Islam- (Surah 33:37,Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 6, Book 60, Number 305, Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Number 3330, Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 516,The History of Al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam, translated by Michael Fishbein, 1997], Volume VIII, pp. 2-3)

— Muhammad having sex with his dead Aunt in the Grave-( “Kanz Al Umal” (The Treasure of the Workers, by Ali Ibn Husam Aldin, commonly known as Al-Mutaki Al-Hindi. He based his book on the hadiths and sayings listed in “Al-Jami Al-Saghir,” written by Jalal ul-Din Al-Suyuti.)

— ‘I (Muhammad) put on her my shirt that she may wear the clothes of heaven, and I slept with her in her coffin (grave) that I may lessen the pressure of the grave. She was the best of Allah’s creatures to me after Abu Talib’… The prophet was referring to Fatima , the mother of Ali. “The Arabic word used here for slept is “Id’tajat,” and literally means “lay down” with her. It is often used to mean, “Lay down to have sex.”

— Muhammad and the Quran sanctioned sex with your wives and ‘married’ slave girls-(Quran – 70:22-30, 23:5,6, 4:24, 33:50), — Muhammad speaks of sex with Slave Girls- (Sahih Bukhari – Volume 3, #432, Volume 9, #506, Volume 5, #637, Sahih Muslim, Volume 2, #3371)

— Muhammad disagreed with ‘coitus interruptus’ with slave girls- he supported RAPE.

— Muhammad forces a 17 yr old Jewish girl called Safiyyah to marry him and rapes her on the same day her husband and family are killed in the battle of Khaibar (Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 59, Number 522, Volume 1, Book 8, Number 367).

— Al Tabari reported in his (‘The History of al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam’, Translated by Michael Fishbein) that even some of Muhammad’s wives and companions were shocked that he forced Safiyyah to marry him after beheading her husband, brother and father.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *President Trump sends tone-deaf travel ban tweet amid London Bridge terror*
> Source: Daily News
> 
> President Trump used the occasion of a terror attack in London to plug his proposed travel ban Saturday evening.
> ...


Actually I believe you got those backwards. The order that he tweeted that is. I guess the way it really happened doesn't fit with your agenda.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


And, that's pretty much what goes on in this country.  People declare all sorts of stuff religion and have for the last 200 years.   Don't act so surprised.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And....?  In case you didn't notice, the guy's been dead for about 1300 years.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The whole cult of Islam revolves around him... fact


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That's right. That's why everybody should be allowed to open carry. Somebody goes off the rails, they get put down quick, instant justice, problem solved.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Viral graphic says Japan keeps out radical Islam through strong restrictions on Muslims
> ...


You misspelled "1st Amendment" in your comment "devoted to the _1st Amendment_ agenda."


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Just like the whole cult of christianity revolves around this Jesus......and?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


So...you are recommending that all muslims be put under surveillance....put listening devices in homes....places of business...mosques...?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's what needs to be done. I bet more than 50% of the mosques in America get closed.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Where in Jesus Christ teachings does it say violence and killing are In the least way acceptable or even promoted?
In Islam the infidel is to be killed… Basically what that means if you disagree with somebody you just kill them. In the Muslim controlled country Christians are not allowed to live… Fact


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


The Bill of Rights and the 1st Amendment is the largest hate group on the planet?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Yes, the United States as long as the patriarchal religions don't destroy the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Je Suis Breivik!
> ...


Oh, he knows....he lives his frightened little life vicariously through a mass murderer.   Just like his kindred spirits the islamofascist terrorists.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


Nope....if you are so scared, do a complete travel and immigration ban against all foreigners.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Sure.   What are YOU personally and actively doing to accomplish that, boy?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


So....you throw away the Bill of Rights with both shaking hands.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Jesus was just a guy....just like this Mohammed was just a guy.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


That seems to include a lot of catholic priests.......


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia....and don't sell them weapons either.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



STFU.

18 U.S. Code § 2331 - Definitions

"involve acts dangerous to human life that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State;"


Perfectly legal. They don't even have to know they're being monitored.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You still have not answered my question, where in Jesus's teachings and actions do you see violence and killing?
So what you're saying they behaved in the same manner? You're gullible fucker just like Joe and fester....


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Honey, the ones lost in fear are the ones denying.  And those muslims that have changed most won't speak out, because they also live in fear.





bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


No.  You're not Breivik....you're just some scared little internet poster boy who lives his violence vicariously thru a mass murderer.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Jesus is just a guy...anyone who follows the teachings of a possibly not even real person from over 2000 years ago is going to interprete such "teachings" to fit what they want to do anyways.   Just look at you guys.....how is Jesus' teaching about turning the other cheek being followed?   How is Jesus' teaching about the meek inheriting the earth being followed?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


The cult of islam is a huge box of crazy... Who kill those they disagree with… Fact


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Acts not religion.  If a specific mosque is reported as inciting violence then by all means watch it.

The irony of this is the arguments you make can be made against gun owners.   You are perfectly willing to give away other people's rights but don't touch yours.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Fiction.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Still you have not answered my question, where in Jesus's teachings does it promote violence and killing in anyway?

With Muhamed that is all he is about, murder and rape. And if you don't convert off with their head…


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  Restrict all immigration to get rid of any perception of going after a religious group.
> ...


Can you find any quotes to support that claim ?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


> the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors


Wow. Another genocidal maniac.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



GF, the other cheek has been turned 1 time too many. All out of cheeks, we fight now.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Well, glad that is over.  It was not even that bad.  Looked worse at the start.  That is the last un-provoked islamist civilan slaughter? Correct?

Not even in the same ballpark as Paris, Nice, Belgium or Manchester.  Carry on.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> The problem with this approach is that we have NOT DECLARED WAR on anyone since WWII..............and it would require a Declaration of War against Terrorist Groups and or Radical Islam...............
> 
> Which is a serious legal problem when we fight a War against entities and not a Nation..............Since the Terrorist don't assign themselves as fighting for or as a country.................
> 
> Which places us back in the same boat on how to deal with Radical elements within our society that are now preaching and recruiting Radical elements to basically attack us from within.....................the NSA..........CIA............FBI....................etc..............have reported radical elements within our society but have no LEGAL recourse to do anything other than monitor these groups.............they have to prove an intent to do crime.........or wait until the crime is committed to do anything...........but they do monitor these groups and apprehend many before they can cause damage...............They can't stop them all though.


What what do you propose that would be legal and not effect the rights and liberties of innocent people?  You can't declare war on a belief or idea.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.




CNN is blaming Donald Trump for the attack that was carried out by members of Obama's Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with this approach is that we have NOT DECLARED WAR on anyone since WWII..............and it would require a Declaration of War against Terrorist Groups and or Radical Islam...............
> ...



No? You really think that can't be done?

It can. I'm not saying I hope it will be, but the possibility is there.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question here.
> ...


That is an extremely dangerous precedent to set.  Stalinist even.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> What what do you propose that would be legal and not effect the rights and liberties of innocent people?  You can't declare war on a belief or idea.



Really? We declared war on Nazism and won. Of course we didn't have as many traitors in our midst at that time.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I would fight it and I hope you would.  Attacking the rights and freedoms of one faith means opening the door to all if the political climate shifts.

It's like free speech. Even groups like the kkk should have their rights protected.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


We declared war on Germany and Japan.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




When Muslims slaughter the innocent, fuckwads attack Trump.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The Crusaders were from the Levant?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


> the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors


When are you going over to help them?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> We declared war on Germany.



Yes, and we also declared war on Fascism, to eradicate it wherever it existed.  When we defeated Germany, we OUTLAWED Nazism in all of Europe.  We CRUSHED the religion of Nazism, stomped it out of existence.

(Until it returned under George Soros and his democrats in the 2000's)

We can end the Caliphate, but we have to have the will to do so, One of our major problems is those like you who are on the side of the enemy. In WWII, most people wanted America to succeed; but the Soros Reich want's America to fail, so you side with our enemies wherever and whoever they are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

namvet said:


> the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors




The Mayor of London is a Muslim. I doubt the Brits have the courage to take their Island back.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...




Nothing we could do.  Nothing at all. Give them space to vent, like BALT BLM riots.  Yawn.  Another day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




What a lying fuck you are, Shorbus.

BUT you're a Nazi, so this kind of shit is expected from you.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Only after Germany declared war on us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> You going over to help?



What about you, will you put on a Habib and go over to help your side?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Polls on American muslims show their views are in line with most other American religious groups in terms of homosexuals, women's rights and violence.  In fact in one poll evangelicals had a rate of support for saying that targeting civilians could sometimes be justified.

People are scared and that fear is driving them to call for things that are outright unamerican.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  Restrict all immigration to get rid of any perception of going after a religious group.
> ...


Nope....I support the 1st Amendment regardless.   I don't give up the Bill of Rights at the first sign of fear like some on this thread would.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We declared war on Germany.
> ...


 Nazism was a political and racial ideology.

Why do you folks keep trying to redefine stuff?  Do you think it's going to magically change it?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > the Brits have a golden opportunity here to rise up and begin the extermination of Islam in they're country. that will force the Government into two problems. time for talk is over. for the sake of you're women and children rise and strike. leave no survivors
> ...


He was democratically elected.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Scary....threatening people because they support the Constitution, the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment.   Such a tough guy you are.



When have you ever supported the Constitution or Bill of Rights? You went into the service because it was the only way you could make a living outside of prison. But in all the years I've been at USMB I have never seen anything but contempt and hatred of the Constitution by you.

Oh, and the ones who are threatening people to crush the 1st are you Nazicrats.






You Nazis doing a Kristalnacht to silence MIlo







You Nazis doing a Kristalnacht to silence Ann Coulter


You Nazis DO LOVE your Kristalnachts.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why do you want people to shut up?   Can't handle debate?   Does that frighten you too?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It's not about teachings....it's about modern people doing what they want and the hell with the teachings.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [ Nazism was a political and racial ideology.
> 
> Why do you folks keep trying to redefine stuff?  Do you think it's going to magically change it?



What am I redefining? 

The National Socialist German Workers Party, just like Islam, covered every aspect of life. Politics, religion, race. 

I know exactly what Nazism is, Just look at the Soros Reich to see it in action.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Say you have herd of cattle.  Something is getting in and killing some of them,  more frequently every week.  You have a good idea who or what it is.

A.  Plug hole in fence (s).  Improve weak spots.
B.  Try to trap it, kill it.
C.  Follow it back to its' lair, kill all of them.
D. 24 hour watch?  Can you afford extra cost?
E.  Do nothing.
F. Buy replacement cattle.
G. Move entire operation to another spot.

Or, you will be put out of cattle business.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> Just like the whole cult of christianity revolves around this Jesus......and?



Comrade Brown Shirt, is entering this country a;


Right
Privilege
Does every person on the planet have the right to enter the United States as they please?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> No? You really think that can't be done?
> 
> It can. I'm not saying I hope it will be, but the possibility is there.



She doesn't want it done.

The enemy of America is the ally of democrats.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Most foreigners aren't dangerous.  Just Muslims.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


We declared war on Germany....but only after they declared war on us......and after years of us rejecting refugees from their war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Polls on American muslims show their views are in line with most other American religious groups in terms of homosexuals, women's rights and violence.  In fact in one poll evangelicals had a rate of support for saying that targeting civilians could sometimes be justified.
> 
> People are scared and that fear is driving them to call for things that are outright unamerican.



Great, so if we keep Muslims from terrorist states out we should be good.

Funny though, you fascists demand that we import terrorists in bulk. Why is that? 

The enemy of America is the democrats friend.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Bullshit.

You know people have READ your posts, Shortbus.

Bake the Cake slave!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Showing that Muslims control London, it is no longer an English city.

The Brits lack the courage and will to retake their Island. England has fallen to the Caliphate.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 4, 2017)

There is going to be more attacks over there.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [ Nazism was a political and racial ideology.
> ...



If you can't see the differences, then you're hopeless.

First step down the road to genocide:  demonize and dehumanize an entire people based on the actions of a minority, bring up Nazi comparisons.

ISIS is to Islam what Nazi's are to Christianity. Comparisons can be made between ISIS and Nazi's in their use of propoganda:

What Nazi Propaganda Can Teach Us about ISIS | HuffPost
_
While the Islamic State is not Nazi Germany, there are some lessons that can be drawn from the past. Long before the United States entered the Second World War, American lawmakers, government officials, religious leaders, and journalists recognized the dangers that Nazi propaganda represented to a free society. They publicly exposed Nazi machinations in this country and elsewhere, which reduced the appeal of Berlin’s messages. But, just as importantly, the Allies created effective counter-propaganda, using radio—the Internet of its time—to broadcast around the world, including into the heart of the Reich. Counter-propaganda alone did not defeat Nazi Germany, it took the combined military and industrial might of the Allies to destroy the Third Reich. 


Defeating ISIS too will require not just a military solution, but a similar multi-faceted approach that degrades its communications by diminishing the power and appeal of its propaganda to its targeted audiences._​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And?

We also OUTLAWED Nazism in all of Europe. 

We had a will to win, and people like you were thrown in prison for sedition, so the 5th Column was not fucking us up from the rear the way you fascists democrats are doing now,


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Brits control London and a British citizen is mayor.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Lets outlaw ISIS.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


We did?  We make the laws in Europe now?

And we are the ones standing up for the Bill of Rights while frightened little children are willing to give up their civil rights with both shaking with fear hands.   Are you one of them?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Say you have herd of cattle.  Something is getting in and killing some of them,  more frequently every week.  You have a good idea who or what it is.
> 
> A.  Plug hole in fence (s).  Improve weak spots.
> B.  Try to trap it, kill it.
> ...



Are you proposing, in C. that you kill all muslims - an entire family, man woman child?

How about the family of other killers?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> There is going to be more attacks over there.



A LOT more.

I suspect Paris will the the next one hit, it's been awhile since the Beasts attacked them.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This is true, we do need to counter the ideology of Islam.  Islam should be rejected, ridiculed, and opposed at every turn.  Unfortunately progressives will stand with Islam until the end, they have chosen the enemy of Western culture.  Thus, progressivism should also be rejected and opposed at every turn as well.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lets outlaw ISIS.


So you propose outlawing a religious cult?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> This is true, we do need to counter the ideology of Islam. Islam should be rejected, rediculed, and opposed at every turn. Unfortunately progressives will stand with Islam until the end, they have chosen the enemy of Western culture. Thus, progressivism should also be rejected and opposed at every turn as well.


At least liberalism is working with us on this.

They kill their own children. They're working hard for the right to kill their elderly and the sick. They propose laws that help the liberal minorities to kill each other off.

Yeah, liberals are supporting the policies that will eventually wipe themselves out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> We did?  We make the laws in Europe now?
> 
> And we are the ones standing up for the Bill of Rights while frightened little children are willing to give up their civil rights with both shaking with fear hands.   Are you one of them?



Did you attend 4th grade?

George C. Marshall - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com

And WHEN have you EVER stood up for the bill of rights? Do you even GRASP that rights accrue to *individuals?* Yes, you promote group privilege and group supremacy. Yes, you support LGBT imposing it's will on individuals, because the group is favored by the Reich. 

I have NEVER seen you stand up for the 1st. When the Little Sisters of the Poor were denied their 1st Amendment rights, you opposed them and the 1st. When Hobby Lobby was denied their 1st Amendment rights, you opposed them and the 1st. When Sweet Cakes by Melissa was denied their 1st Amendment rights, you opposed them and the 1st. When Citizens United was denied their 1st Amendment rights, you opposed them and the 1st. 

You have a flawless record of staunch opposition to any and all civil rights on this board. You think group privilege is superior to individual rights. You support crushing the individual to further the political power of the group, every last time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No, but your "throw away the Bill of Rights" comment is laughable at best.

What's the 4th amendment, Bodey? Nevermind, Uncensored already said it all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> Lets outlaw ISIS.



ISIS is standard Sunni Islam.

So you are the one saying that Islam should be outlawed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I believe it already is.   It's a terrorist organization like the IRA, like the Red Brigade, like the Weathermen, like Baader and Meinhof.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No it isn't.   Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant - Wikipedia


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

ISIS IS practicing MudHamMud approved Islam


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Say you have herd of cattle.  Something is getting in and killing some of them,  more frequently every week.  You have a good idea who or what it is.
> ...



H.  Force those found in the lair to re-locate where they could not harm your cattle.

If you got known repeat problem,  you address it pronto.  Else little problems become big problems.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


_The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized._


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Nazi's are standard Christianity.  Let's outlaw Christianity.  I can play the fallacy game as well.

On the other hand, instead of demonizing entire groups - it might be more effective to deal with the actual problem wreaking carnage on Muslims and non-Muslims alike: ISIS.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



So are you saying we should expel the families of all killers?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> ISIS IS practicing MudHamMud approved Islam


By their own interpretation......just like the Westboro Church is practicing JeSus approved christianity by their own interpretation.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lets outlaw ISIS.
> ...



No.  I propose outlawing a known terrorist group that has been involved in a number of killing, attacks, and war.

I thought that was clear.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



ISIL is not ISIS - despite the lies you fascists tell.

FURTHER, you didn't read your own link, you fucking retard;

{
ISIL is a theocracy, proto-state[98][99][100] and a Salafi or Wahhabi group.[12][101][102] It follows an extremist interpretation of Islam, promotes religious violence, and regards Muslims who do not agree with its interpretations as infidels or apostates.[9] According to Hayder al Khoei, ISIL's philosophy is represented by the symbolism in the Black Standard variant of the *legendary battle flag of Prophet Muhammad* that it has adopted: the flag shows the Seal of Muhammad within a white circle, with the phrase above it, "There is no god but God".[103] Such symbolism has been said to point to ISIL's belief that* it represents the restoration of the caliphate of early Islam,* with all the political, religious and eschatological ramifications that this would imply.[104]

According to some observers, ISIL emerged from the ideology of the Muslim Brotherhood, the first post-Ottoman Islamist group dating back to the late 1920s in Egypt.[105] It adheres to global jihadist principles and follows the hard-line ideology of al-Qaeda and many other modern-day jihadist groups.[4][9] However, other sources trace the group's roots to Wahhabism.

For their guiding principles, the leaders of the Islamic State ... are open and clear about their almost exclusive commitment to the Wahhabi movement of Sunni Islam. The group circulates images of Wahhabi religious textbooks from Saudi Arabia in the schools it controls. Videos from the group's territory have shown Wahhabi texts plastered on the sides of an official missionary van.

— David D. Kirkpatrick, _The New York Times_[13]
According to _The Economist_, dissidents in the ISIL capital of Raqqa report that "all 12 of the judges who now run its court system ... are Saudis". Saudi practices also followed by the group include the establishment of religious police to root out "vice" and enforce attendance at salat prayers, the widespread use of capital punishment, and the destruction or re-purposing of any non-Sunni religious buildings.[106] Bernard Haykel has described ISIL leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's creed as "a kind of untamed Wahhabism".[13]

ISIL aims to return to the early days of Islam, rejecting all innovations in the religion, which it believes corrupts its original spirit. It condemns later caliphates and the Ottoman Empire for deviating from what it calls pure Islam, and seeks to revive the original Wahhabi project of the restoration of the caliphate governed by strict Salafist doctrine. Following Salafi-Wahhabi tradition, ISIL condemns the followers of secular law as disbelievers, putting the current Saudi Arabian government in that category.[44]

Salafists such as ISIL believe that only a legitimate authority can undertake the leadership of jihad, and that the first priority over other areas of combat, such as fighting non-Muslim countries, is the purification of Islamic society. For example, ISIL regards the Palestinian Sunni group Hamas as apostates who have no legitimate authority to lead jihad and see fighting Hamas as the first step toward confrontation by ISIL with Israel.[13][107]}


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sure.  Boko-haRem? Hammas? Al-Quidea? Muslim Bro?   On and on.  Islam just pop up another name.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"From an early age, historian Allan Bullock writes, Hitler "had no time at all for Catholic teaching, regarding it as a religion fit only for slaves and detesting its ethics.""

"Moreover, Hitler's anti-Semitism was not religious, it was racial. Jews were targeted not because of their religion — indeed many German Jews were completely secular in their way of life — but because of their racial identity. This was an ethnic and not a religious designation. Hitler's anti-Semitism was secular."

The difference between Nazism and Islam is not very much.

Both want to kill Jews and all those that don't believe as they do.

Hitler allied with the Muslims during WW2.
HITLER & ISLAM â€” Adolf Hitler, Islam & Muslim Nazi Troops (Photos)


Bad analogies you used there.


Was Hitler a Christian?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Boko is part of ISIS.  All are terrorist groups.  So again - let's outlaw Christianity because the Nazi's (and KKK, and LRA) are supposedly Christian.

Then again, let's just outlaw the terrorist groups instead of engage in practices that create and fortify terrorist groups.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Repeat problem offenders from same nest? Of course.  Eliminate the enablers.   

Or do nothing?  If most Americans don't care, as you don't why should I work to protect you or your Children.  Put on your red-Burka Roxanne.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Kind of my point - Nazi's are to Christianity what ISIS is to Islam.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



So eliminate due process?

Kill the innocents on the basis of what others do?

That sounds familiar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ]
> 
> Nazi's are standard Christianity.  Let's outlaw Christianity.  I can play the fallacy game as well.
> 
> On the other hand, instead of demonizing entire groups - it might be more effective to deal with the actual problem wreaking carnage on Muslims and non-Muslims alike: ISIS.



You democrats have been outlawing Christianity for 40 years. 

While Pre-Hitler Nazism did indeed have ties to the Catholics, Hitler was a pagan, an occultist.

But despite your bullshit, the prohibitions against the promoting and practice of Nazism by Gen. Marshall were entirely effective. The Werewolves were vile terrorists of equal evil to the Muslim allies of the democrats today. Yet there were crushed within 4 years. In fact, Germany retains to prohibition of Nazism to this day. (No word on whether this means Bodey is banned from the country.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS IS practicing MudHamMud approved Islam
> ...



Well, you democrats are some evil fucks so the DEMOCRAT Westboro Baptist is no surprise, 

Oh, and did Jesus tell you himself that he approved, Shortbus?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Islam is a known terrorist group that has been involved in a number of killing, attacks, and war. What is the difference?

Besides, the London attacks were done by Obama's Muslim Brotherhood, not by ISIS.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



Talk about bullshit 

According recent surveys - 70% of Americans identify as Christian.  There are roughly 350,000 Christian congregations (compared to 12,000 non Christian) in the United States.

And again - the Nazi's were a nationalist, political racial ideology in Germany and ABOUT Germany and the German people.  Not a world religion of millions, spanning many cultures and communities with varying practices, beliefs and sects.

If you're incapable of understanding the difference then, stick to the rhetoric and supporting the persecution (and, according to some genocide) of innocent people.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


There are those on this thread perfectly willing to do that.  Scratch that....perfectly willing to have OTHERS do that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




But you are lying, and you know you are.

The Nazis were not a Religious Group promoting the spread of Christianity, they were German Nationalists with a political agenda,

The IRA is the only "Christian" group that could be compared to ISIS.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Nazi photos showing Christian influence


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> Talk about bullshit



You spew this, then fail to even ATTEMPT to show any "bullshit" by me and go off into a rant.



> According recent surveys - 70% of Americans identify as Christian.  There are roughly 350,000 Christian congregations (compared to 12,000 non Christian) in the United States.



And this has what to do with anything?



> And again - the Nazi's were a nationalist, political racial ideology in Germany and ABOUT Germany and the German people.  Not a world religion of millions, spanning many cultures and communities with varying practices, beliefs and sects.
> 
> If you're incapable of understanding the difference then, stick to the rhetoric and supporting the persecution (and, according to some genocide) of innocent people.



Yet you were the one that was just lying that the Nazis were the say as ISIS.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Irrelevant, Brown Shirt.

The purpose and goal of Nazism was not religion.

Go back to your hate sites and dig up something relevant.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Ralph Manheim, ed. (1998). _Mein Kampf_. New York: Houghton Mifflin. ISBN 0395951054.

Hence today I believe that I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator: by defending myself against the Jew, I am fighting for the work of the Lord. (p. 65)
Religious views of Adolf Hitler - Wikiquote


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



According to who?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

The difference between Islam and Christianity is that it doesn't say to kill non-believers in the Bible and it does in the Quran, therefore Islam is inherently incompatible with Western civilization.

Islam is a world domination group calling itself a religion.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Honey, the ones lost in fear are the ones denying.  And those muslims that have changed most won't speak out, because they also live in fear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not because they live in fear...because they sympathize.

Reminder: Study Finds Two-Thirds Of British Muslims WOULD NOT Report A Terror Plot – MILO NEWS


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> The difference between Islam and Christianity is that it doesn't say to kill non-believers in the Bible and it does in the Quran, therefore Islam is inherently incompatible with Western civilization.
> 
> Islam is a world domination group calling itself a religion.



The Quran is more complicated than that.  Like the bible.  And yes, the bible does contain passages in the OT on slaughtering unbelievers.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, the ones lost in fear are the ones denying.  And those muslims that have changed most won't speak out, because they also live in fear.
> ...


The article says there was a study, but never cited that study.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's pure unadulterated bullshit.
The Nazis were not Christians, the Party was their religion above all else.
If anything the Nazis aligned themselves with the Islam


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




OK,  do nothing at all.  Battery going.  I will deal with you and your word twisting spinning butt-buddy next attack. Caio.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It's the same bullshit as equating ISIS with Islam.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Young Muslims who abandon their faith face violent retaliation and abuse from their families, a support group said yesterday.

The Council of Ex-Muslims of Britain said those born into the religion are often frightened of speaking out – and those that do are in danger of attack.



Read more: Young Muslims who quit the faith 'live in fear of violent revenge' | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

The most highly religious U.S. Muslims – the 23% of Muslims who attend mosque at least weekly, pray all five salah a day, and say religion is very important to them personally – overwhelmingly oppose homosexuality, with 73% saying it should be discouraged by society. Muslim Americans with a medium level of religious commitment, who constitute about half of all Muslims, also generally believe homosexuality should be discouraged (66% vs. 21%). By comparison, Muslim Americans with relatively low religious commitment (about a quarter of the total) are divided: 43% say homosexuality should be discouraged while 47% say it should be accepted.

Both native-born Muslims and foreign-born Muslims express similar levels of disapproval of homosexuality. But native-born African American Muslims stand out for their particularly high levels of opposition to homosexuality (75% say homosexuality should be discouraged). 

Overall, 8% of Muslim Americans say suicide bombings against civilian targets tactics are often (1%) or sometimes (7%) justified in the defense of Islam. Muslims in France, Spain and Great Britain were twice as likely as Muslims in the U.S. to say suicide bombing can be often or sometimes justified, and acceptance of the tactic is far more widespread among Muslims in Nigeria, Jordan and Egypt.

There are few differences on this question
in the United States across Muslim ethnic groups,
but age is an important factor. Younger Muslims
in the U.S. are more willing to accept suicide
bombing in the defense of Islam than are their
older counterparts. Among Muslims younger than
30, for example, 15% say that suicide bombing can often or sometimes be justified (2% often, 13% sometimes), while about two-thirds (69%) say that such tactics are never justified.  

In general, Muslim Americans reject the idea that their fellow Muslims in the U.S. are becoming less religious. Roughly four-in-10 (43%) say that Muslims in the United States are not changing very much in terms of their religiosity. If anything, a greater percentage says that U.S. Muslims are becoming more religious (31%) rather than less religious (17%). 

http://www.pewresearch.org/files/old-assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf


Coyote said:


> Polls on American muslims show their views are in line with most other American religious groups in terms of homosexuals, women's rights and violence.  In fact in one poll evangelicals had a rate of support for saying that targeting civilians could sometimes be justified.
> 
> People are scared and that fear is driving them to call for things that are outright unamerican.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The link I provided above lists many quotes from Hitler on his Christianity.

Religious views of Adolf Hitler - Wikiquote


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No it's not and you'r blatantly lying about it

Once again you trot onto a thread to defend Muslims.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Nazis were not Christians, the party came above all else.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Anyone with an IQ over 12 who is not on the side of the terrorists. You of the Soros Reich side with the enemy of America every last time.. The Vietcong, the Sandinistas, Castro, and now ISIS. The enemy of America is the friend of the democrat.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> People getting run over... cars are the weapon of choice.


*So far I have heard suggestions of control the internet, guns, so how about no vehicles that would work...I on the other hand suggests No Muzzys.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with this approach is that we have NOT DECLARED WAR on anyone since WWII..............and it would require a Declaration of War against Terrorist Groups and or Radical Islam...............
> ...


Legal matter...............you can identify groups of people to a terror organization............But a formal declaration on it..............is a slippery slope...............

If we were fighting this against a nation instead of those outside.........it would have been over a long time ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> [
> Not because they live in fear...because they sympathize.
> 
> Reminder: Study Finds Two-Thirds Of British Muslims WOULD NOT Report A Terror Plot – MILO NEWS



Exactly, The left isn't misguided, they are the enemy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Islam and Christianity is that it doesn't say to kill non-believers in the Bible and it does in the Quran, therefore Islam is inherently incompatible with Western civilization.
> ...




Ah yes, that one instance, The Amelakites.

Any other instances?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You misspelled "1st Amendment" as in "a thread to defend the 1st Amendment".


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Young Muslims who abandon their faith face violent retaliation and abuse from their families, a support group said yesterday.
> 
> The Council of Ex-Muslims of Britain said those born into the religion are often frightened of speaking out – and those that do are in danger of attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Well, if 50% + of your fellow American citizens are the enemy....what are you going to do about it....besides kvetch?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Young Muslims who abandon their faith face violent retaliation and abuse from their families, a support group said yesterday.
> ...


Isn't THAT interesting........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Etherion said:
> ...


BS..............you can be charged with aiding and abetting if you see a crime and do nothing about it now.  In many of the cases people around the terrorist knew crap was going on.........but didn't do anything or report it....................could be considered aiding and abetting.

In regards to Mosques practicing radical movements................it is dangerous but they could be charged with Sedition.

I've already said a slippery slope.........provided documents of Law Enforcement tracking cells and knowing radical elements..........but PROTECTED BY OUR LAWS.........even though they might perform the next attack.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yes, the Bible Does Say to Kill Infidels

Does the Quran Really Sanction Violence Against 'Unbelievers'? | HuffPost



It's there.

But then again anything can be taken out of context and misused.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Isn't it interesting how those on the #RussianW are so quick to attack the Americans defending the U.S. Constitution, the Bill of Rights, and the 1st Amendment.   They don't dare say it outloud, so they cloak it just like they cloak their anti-semitism in code words like "Soros".


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




So the families of killers should al lbe charged with aiding and abetting just on the basis of their being the family?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Does the Quran have an Old and New Covenant also? 

You're about to get shellacked


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Which religion says to kill any that leave it? Islam.

Sahih al-Bukhari Book Number 84 Hadith Number 57 - Muflihun


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You "will deal with" me........


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Are you talking about Cafetaria Christianity?

The main point is - these passages have a context to them, and like the Bible the Quran has verses limiting the use of violence - in fact, far more than Christianity which is kind of open ended with no rules.  But everyone wants to cherry pick don't they?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> It's the same bullshit as equating ISIS with Islam.



So ISIS is Amish then? Damned Amish...

We learn the bestist stuff from you Fascist democrats....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They should be thoroughly investigated at the very least.

Did they ever catch that girl shooter?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You don't know the Bible, that's patently obvious. The New Covenant brought the sides together, nullifying much of the Old Testament

I suggest you abandon this route you're on, you look foolish trying it


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If they knew they were going radical and could be a danger.........and did nothing...............YEAH LOCK THEIR ASSES UP


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

C4 survey and documentary reveals What British Muslims Really Think - Channel 4 - Info - Press



Political Junky said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> [
> The link I provided above lists many quotes from Hitler on his Christianity.
> 
> Religious views of Adolf Hitler - Wikiquote



And?

How does that show that Nazism was a religious movement, Herr Himmler?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Which religion says to kill any that leave it? Islam.
> 
> Sahih al-Bukhari Book Number 84 Hadith Number 57 - Muflihun



There are a lot of Hadith's and many contradict each other.  Apostacy laws are barbaric and should be discarded or reinterpreted.  Christianity and Judaism has done so.  Time for Islam.

Apostasy: Thought Crime in Judaism, Christianity and Islam
_Apostasy_ is the act of leaving a religion. It is _deconversion_. Normally it involves taking up another religion and sometimes it involves the taking up of a stance skeptical of all religions. If deconversion is the result of no longer believing that gods exist, then, the result is atheism. "_Heresy_" is the holding of beliefs that central religious authorities (or _mobs_) deem to be unacceptable. Religions often engage in a lot of internal suppression in these matters, subjecting their own followers to careful scrutiny to make sure that they are not merely believers, but, that they believe precisely the _correct things_. Dominant monotheistic religions often consider heresy to be the same as apostasy because they reject the concept of diversity or freedom of thought. Neil Kressel in his book on religious extremism lists "_the willingness to implement violent sanctions against those who leave the fold"_" as one of religion's most dangerous attributes (out of three)1. *They have often made deconversion and heresy punishable by death, especially in historical Judaism and Christianity, and it still continues in present-day Islam*.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Of course she is defending Islam. The enemy of America is the friend of the democrat. Simple fact.

Should America fall, THEN Coyote will turn on her Muslim allies.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Which religion says to kill any that leave it? Islam.
> ...



It continues in present-day Islam is right, when a doctor father is chasing his daughter around with a sword trying to decapitate her for leaving Islam in 90s suburban America.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

And the military has what to do with what I posted?





Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Young Muslims who abandon their faith face violent retaliation and abuse from their families, a support group said yesterday.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Legal matter...............you can identify groups of people to a terror organization............But a formal declaration on it..............is a slippery slope...............
> 
> If we were fighting this against a nation instead of those outside.........it would have been over a long time ago.



We are fighting against Nations. Syria - where Barack Obama funded and armed ISIS. Iran, where Barack Obama aided efforts to build nuclear weapons. Yemen, where Barack Obama aided the overthrow of a friendly government and the installation of Al Qaeda to rule.

We have a serious problem with terrorists, but until we stop the TRAITORS, we will never prevail.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Coyote is a Muslim?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It'd be too late, the Muslims would kill her. That's the hilarious thing, the Muzzies view her as an infidel also

Dumbass demoquacks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




What?

This is a thread about Obama's Muslim Brotherhood staging a terrorist attack on London Bridge.

Your war to end the 1st is peripheral at best to the thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Young Muslims who abandon their faith face violent retaliation and abuse from their families, a support group said yesterday.
> ...




Terrorism isn't bombing runs in a declared war, Brown Shirt.

If only you fascists could occasionally be honest, we might get somewhere/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



You are not 50%, and remember is was you of the Soros Reich who started this civil war we find ourselves in.

What will I do about it? Condemn you fascists at every turn, expose your treason and highlight the evil that you promote.

Same as I have been doing for years.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Legal gun owners have committed how many acts of terror?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Nope, Coyote is a Fascist democrat. She supports Muslims because they have a common enemy, America.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


How sad to see so many posters here quick to equate defending the U.S. Constitution, the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment with "defending Islam".   You have to wonder how many of them were dropped on their heads as infants.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Which religion says to kill any that leave it? Islam.
> 
> Sahih al-Bukhari Book Number 84 Hadith Number 57 - Muflihun


That's where I'd argue it's not a religion, it's a death cult. IDK what the bleeding heart liberals expect from Islam. It's a belief system created by the murdering thug Mohammad, so the apple doesn't fall far from that tree. Just because it has many adherents doesn't mean it's a legit religion. Most of those adherents are the ancestors of people who were converted at the point of a sword. Because Islam doesn't allow apostates to live, most adherents stay if not for any other reason but to stay alive. 

 Time to ban the death cult of Islam in the west. Anyone wanting to continue can go move to the middle east.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


We are 50% if not more....thank goodness we aren't the minority that can't or won't tell the difference between defending the U.S. Constitution and defending some religion that the scared frightened mice on the #RussianW are so terrified of they would give their rights away in a heartbeat.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

I posted the following here there and everywhere and mostly got called a liar

I do business with a 30 year old Muslim man. He owns kabob stores around Dc
He floored me when he states "mosques should be survellienced, 30% of them espouse rhetoric that is dangerous and crazy"
So I challenge all of you who don't want to believe that to go and talk to a 30ish Muslim ,who is actually living in the real world happily and not cloaked in some religious resentment folly, what their take is on what is going on in mosques !
Here's  the second stunner. This fella is intricately involved in a housing project in Canada for reason unspecific to me other than the days are numbered for his family, in his opinion, to live comfortably and freely in the USA AND not because of any problems the USA is causing

Wake up sheep-not getting yourself blind eye blown up IS an American Value


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That makes it easy for the left wing whackos, just blame someone else and maybe it will all go away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Of course, and Coyote knows that. The Muzzie Beasts would throw Bode's fat ass off the tallest building they could find.

BUT the Soros Reich has a primary goal of ending America, and the Muzzie Beasts are a useful ally to them in their war against Western Civilization.

The fascist democrats think they will just turn on the Muslims when the West is defeated. They figure that without traitors in their midst the way we have (them) that defeating Islam will be a simple task when the time comes.

America has a VERY serious treason problem, the fascist democrats and their vicious lying press are waging war to end the nation, 24/7.

Muslims attack London Bridge, CNN responds by calling Trump a piece of shit. That is what we are up against. Until we end the open treason of the Soros Reich, there is no chance to win the war on terror.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I'm on the same page with Coyote when it comes to supporting Muslims.

Don't expect me to join the bandwagon you're are on. I know several who are good people.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> I posted the following here there and everywhere and mostly got called a liar
> 
> I do business with a 30 year old Muslim man. He owns kabob stores around Dc
> He floored me when he states "mosques should be survellienced, 30% of them espouse rhetoric that is dangerous and crazy"
> ...


I know a christian who thinks those big-box churches should be "survellienced" too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I'd help


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Debate and speech is easy, the acts of terror should not be open to any sort of debate. The fact two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities if they knew of a pending terrorist attack, I find alarming. I can't imagine a debate on whether to tell authorities of a pending attack, no question what the right thing to do is.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The terrorist have declared war on the world.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> How sad to see so many posters here quick to equate defending the U.S. Constitution, the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment with "defending Islam".   You have to wonder how many of them were dropped on their heads as infants.



None do Shortbus. 

You defend none of those. I do, but you attack all of them at every turn. You are a fascist democrat dedicated to the end of the free republic in favor of a managed state that promotes the homosexuality you care about while crushing the individual rights of Christians that you hate.You are one of the most vocal opponents of civil rights on this board.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Just one?   Kill him then.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No she wont


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Here is the study:

https://www.icmunlimited.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Mulims-full-suite-data-plus-topline.pdf


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Gotta love watching all these posters who have, in the past, claimed to love this country and our Constitution, willing to throw it and those who defend it under the bus of their fear so quickly.....so very very quickly.   Must have been a very thin veil of patriotism for it to be wiped away so fast.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.



Public school teachers are dozens of times more likely to molest children than Catholic Priests are, despite your bigoted lies.

Also, this isn't the 1300's. What the Catholics did in the middle ages does not excuse what your ISIS allies are doing each and every day NOW, Brown Shirt.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.
> ...


We don't know that because public school teachers are caught quickly while priests and ministers are protected by their churches.  Who knows how many are still out there....they just caught a preacher in Carlsbad Carlsbad pastor arrested on child molestation charges


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the following here there and everywhere and mostly got called a liar
> ...




They were, Obama was spying on all of his enemies.

{
en. Rand Paul, the former Republican presidential candidate and vocal champion of civil liberties, has received *allegations that the Obama administration sought intercepted intelligence from the National Security Agency on him and other members of Congress* and has asked President Donald Trump to conduct a formal investigation, Circa has learned.

Paul quietly asked for the probe nearly a month ago in a letter to Trump that was obtained by Circa.



*"An anonymous source recently alleged to me that my name, as well as the names of other Members of Congress, were unmasked, queried or both, in intelligence reports of intercepts during the prior administration," *Paul wrote Trump in a letter dated April 10.



"In light of the revelations that the names of persons associated with the Trump campaign were unmasked,* I believe the allegations that myself and other elected members of the legislative branch may have also been unmasked or caught in intelligence gathering warrants investigation.*"

The emergence of the letter, which also was copied to White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus and senior Trump adviser Steve Bannon, comes after Circa recently reported that members of Congress and their staffs have been unmasked in NSA intelligence reports as frequently as once a month since President Obama loosened privacy protections back in 2011.

}
Rand Paul: Obama Spied On Me Using NSA Intercepts | Zero Hedge

That is life in a fascist state and why you fascists must never again be allowed the reigns of power.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




To be a Democrat, Republican, Nazi, Green Party, Libertarian Party, none require you to even believe in a God. 

To be a member of ISIS, you are REQUIRED to be a Muslim.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Or at least claim to believe......kind of like so many who claim to be christians.....


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Does that mean all Muslims are terrorist?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the following here there and everywhere and mostly got called a liar
> ...


Doubt it but good revelation of yourself as incapable of original thought by copy cating  my original thought
You can be sitting at the table right next to the next vicious wack job Muzzie murderer


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> We don't know that because public school teachers are caught quickly while priests and ministers are protected by their churches.  Who knows how many are still out there....they just caught a preacher in Carlsbad Carlsbad pastor arrested on child molestation charges



The FUCK they are, Brown Shirt.

CA Teachers' Unions: Protecting Child Molesters' Jobs - The Worthy Adversary
New Lawsuit Alleges LAUSD Failed to Protect Students from Abuse
LA Teacher Charged with Sex Abuse
LAUSD Ordered to Pay $6.9 Million in Molestation Verdict

That is JUST Los Angeles, you lying little Nazi.

(Okay, nothing little about you.)


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Or at least claim to believe......kind of like so many who claim to be christians.....


Do you REALLY understand what the Koran teaches?  If you did, you wouldn't make such stupid statements.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 4, 2017)

ending immigration for a time and allowing extra vetting should be just plain common sense.
people from one country do not have a "right" to go to another, that is a kindness.  Do you let anyone enter your home, or do you first have to invite them in?

anyone entering that is not a citizen can be thrown out for any number of reasons.  Insult the host and the guest is told to leave.

governments first priority is not to offending people from outside who want to come in, it is for the safety and security of the citizens.

terror and violent propaganda should not be a protected right.  Opposing views, as long as they are not violent or dangerous, are.  Threats or calls for violence, jihad, should be removed and internet web sites that promote it should be shut down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




What percentage of Nazi party members were involved in the Holocaust?

If less than 2%, would that make Nazism the "fascism of peace?"


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Why do you doubt it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.



Forgotten Study: Abuse in School 100 Times Worse than by Priests

https://www2.ed.gov/rschstat/research/pubs/misconductreview/report.pdf


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Or at least claim to believe......kind of like so many who claim to be christians.....
> ...




She doesn't care. Islam is dedicated to ending the US Constitution, that makes them her allies.

Bode is at war to end the United States Constitution; she will use any means to prevail and will ally herself with anyone who furthers her treasonous goals.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > We don't know that because public school teachers are caught quickly while priests and ministers are protected by their churches.  Who knows how many are still out there....they just caught a preacher in Carlsbad Carlsbad pastor arrested on child molestation charges
> ...


"The Worthy Adversary"   

As for LAUSD....they fired the ENTIRE school staff over that one.....show us where any church, catholic or otherwise did the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You're a shameless liar, and all you did was repeat his claim substitution your enemy the Jews, er the Christians (You fascist have added a new supreme enemy, though you do still hate Jews.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I like how you pretend to be for the Constitution while being against the Bill of Rights...and trying to turn this around as if I were against the Constitution.      And yet you show again and again and again that you hate the 1st Amendment and would like to see it destroyed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I didn't say that, can you not read? Try again, read slower and let me know how it goes, or have a family member explain it to you.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > There is going to be more attacks over there.
> ...


Let's not forget it's Ramadan, they get to show us their true nature: Killing little girls going to a music concert.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's good to see you laugh at child abuse, Brown Shirt. It shows that you really only wanted to attack the Jews, I mean Christians that you fascist scum hate so deeply.

It wasn't ONE case as you are trying to lie, it was dozens and dozens. But since they are government you will defend them.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Even more amusing....you go on and on..."Soros this" and "Soros that" when it's quite clear you are using your Alt-Right code for "Evil Jewish Overlord Conspiracy"....and when I call you on it...you declare I hate Jews.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Times have changed, Uncensored2008. The problems we're dealing with today are much different. 

We can thank Obama for the shit we're now dealing with. That ignorant bastard was too stupid and lazy to address this problem when it first started.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I laugh at you.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Or at least claim to believe......kind of like so many who claim to be christians.....
> ...


Have you read some of the violence advocated in the bible?  Same thing...different packaging.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Mohammad was sent, according to Islam, just as Jesus was sent, according to Christianity.  Mohammad did not preach non violence.  Jesus did.
From Muhammad
*Letter to Heraclius, the Eastern Roman Emperor in Constantinople*
In the name of Allah, the most Beneficent, the most Merciful (This letter is) from Muhammad, the slave of Allah, and His Apostle, to Heraculius, the Ruler of the Byzantine. Peace be upon the followers of guidance. Now then, I invite you to Islam (i.e. surrender to Allah), embrace Islam and you will be safe; embrace Islam and Allah will bestow on you a double reward. But if you reject this invitation of Islam, you shall be responsible for misguiding the peasants (i.e. your nation).

O people of the Scriptures! Come to a word common to you and us and you, that we worship. None but Allah, and that we associate nothing in worship with Him; and that none of us shall take others as Lords besides Allah. Then if they turn away, say: Bear witness that we are (they who have surrendered (unto Him)..(3.64)[4]


One of many



Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Oh, check this post out......excuse making for the Nazis now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> I like how you pretend to be for the Constitution while being against the Bill of Rights...and trying to turn this around as if I were against the Constitution.      And yet you show again and again and again that you hate the 1st Amendment and would like to see it destroyed.



When have you EVER protected the  Bill of Rights, Brown Shirt? Name ONE case where you were on the side of free speech or free exercise of religion? I've already listed a half-dozen where you fought to crush free speech and freedom of religion. 

You think that supporting your Homosexual supremacist groups you are supporting civil rights, but in fact you are ATTACKING individual liberty.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.
> ...


"Lifesite".....now why do you think a Catholic site would want to prove abuse is worse somewhere else than the catholic church......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Go ahead and show where I "fought to crush free speech and freedom of religions".....list or link them now.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Maybe She would like to discuss the rampant child molestation and mutilation in the Muslim communities. Although I doubt it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The  second link is the study you fucking moron...a study done by the US Dept of Education

Sit your stupid ass down


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I asked a question. Try reading my post a little slower.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Just as bad, I'm sure, as in the Christian community......these patriarchal religions.....and being run by men who think they can get away with it.   More theocratic behavior, more molestations.   Bad all around.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the following here there and everywhere and mostly got called a liar
> ...


What for? They aren't telling their followers to commit acts of mass murder.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.


Historically, like 600 years ago?  LOL


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics, as well as having a lot of pedophile priests, are historically known for being violent to others.
> ...


The Inquisition was around to the 1800s.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Still not a correct analogy. Hitler's profession of Christianity was purely opportunist in nature and not a personally held belief.  He was a skeptic,at best he might have been considered a Deist, but by the end of his reign he was clearly leaning toward Neo paganism and would have eventually replace the Christian Church with his own brand of Nazi religion. At the end he even banned religion from the Hitler youth as he prepared to cut the church out of his master plan. So you can't say that Hitler is Christian in the first place.  

 "However, as Hitler consolidated his power, schools became a major battleground in the Nazi campaign against the churches. In 1937, the Nazis banned any member of the Hitler Youth from simultaneously belonging to a religious youth movement. Religious education was not permitted in the Hitler Youth and by 1939, clergymen teachers had been removed from virtually all state schools.[189] Hitler sometimes allowed pressure to be placed on German parents to remove children from religious classes to be given ideological instruction in its place, while in elite Nazi schools, Christian prayers were replaced with Teutonic rituals and sun-worship.[190] By 1939 all Catholic denominational schools had been disbanded or converted to public facilities"

Religious views of Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia


Islam isn't a religion at all, it's a death cult and therefore can't be compared to a religion the same way Nazism can't be compared to a religion. What they both have in common is both are in totalitarian cults making Islam no better than Nazism.  I agree that ISIS is mercenary I'd also have to say so is all of Islam because Mohammad was himself a mercenary/war lord and it's his Ideology that forms Islam. Yes there are people who might be decent human beings in Islam but that's when you have to consider Islam doesn't allow apostates. Leaving Islam is punishable by death. If it's adherents could leave without fear of persecution you wouldn't have the numbers in Islam you have now.

 Look at the set up in Islam. All pray five times a day. Call to prayer is public so after a while you get to know who is practicing and who isn't. Public profession is mandatory as is dress and customs. You can't not practice Islam in Muslim countries if you were born Muslim. It's more like a cult or ideology like Nazism and Communism, all must obey, there is no choice.  If you happen to be an unfortunate Christian or Jew living in a Muslim country you may even have to pay a special tax called Jizya showing how opportunistic Mohammad really was. For decent people born Muslim there is no hope of escaping. 
Jizya - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Really now?  There ya go proving exactly how uneducated and ignorant Libtards are:

Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia

The *Tribunal of the Holy Office of the Inquisition* (Spanish: _Tribunal del Santo Oficio de la Inquisición_), commonly known as the *Spanish Inquisition*(_Inquisición española_), was established in 1478 by Catholic Monarchs Ferdinand II of Aragon and Isabella I of Castile. It was intended to maintain Catholicorthodoxy in their kingdoms and to replace the Medieval Inquisition, which was under Papal control. It became the most substantive of the three different manifestations of the wider Christian Inquisition along with the Roman Inquisition and Portuguese Inquisition. The "Spanish Inquisition" may be defined broadly, operating "in Spain and in all Spanish colonies and territories, which included the Canary Islands, the Spanish Netherlands, the Kingdom of Naples, and all Spanish possessions in North, Central, and South America."


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

I repeat-

From Georgetown Law-

The view that foreign nationals do not deserve the same con- stitutional protections as U.S. citizens was given some support in April 2003 when a divided Supreme Court in Demore v. Kim3 upheld a 1996 statute imposing mandatory detention


From the SC decision-


And, since _Mathews _, this Court has firmly and repeatedly endorsed the proposition that Congress may make rules as to aliens that would be unacceptable if applied to citizens. See, _e.g _., _Zadvydas, _533 U. S., at 718 ( Kennedy , J., dissenting) (“The liberty rights of the aliens before us here are subject to limitations and conditions not applicable to citizens”); _Reno _v. _Flores, _507 U. S. 292, 430 U. S. 787, 494 U. S. 259, 273 (1990) .


And-

Grounds for Revocation of Naturalization - Chapter 2, Part L, Volume 12 | Policy Manual | USCIS
Discovery that a person failed to comply with any of the requirements for naturalization at the time the person became a U.S. citizen renders his or her naturalization illegally procured. This applies even if the person is innocent of any willful deception or misrepresentation. [2]

In general, a person is subject to revocation of naturalization on the following grounds:


*A. Person Procures Naturalization Illegally*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if he or she procured naturalization illegally. Procuring naturalization illegally simply means that the person was not eligible for naturalization in the first place. Accordingly, any eligibility requirement for naturalization that was not met can form the basis for an action to revoke the naturalization of a person. This includes the requirements of residence, physical presence, lawful admission for permanent residence, good moral character, and attachment to the U.S. Constitution. [1] 


*B. Concealment of Material Fact or Willful Misrepresentation [3]*

*1. Concealment of Material Fact or Willful Misrepresentation*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if there is deliberate deceit on the part of the person in misrepresenting or failing to disclose a material fact or facts on his or her naturalization application and subsequent examination.


In general, a person is subject to revocation of naturalization on this basis if:


•The naturalized U.S. citizen misrepresented or concealed some fact;

•The misrepresentation or concealment was willful;

•The misrepresented or concealed fact or facts were material; and

•The naturalized U.S. citizen procured citizenship as a result of the misrepresentation or concealment. [4]


This ground of revocation includes omissions as well as affirmative misrepresentations. The misrepresentations can be oral testimony provided during the naturalization interview or can include information contained on the application submitted by the applicant. The courts determine whether the misrepresented or concealed fact or facts were material. The test for materiality is whether the misrepresentations or concealment had a tendency to affect the decision. It is not necessary that the information, if disclosed, would have precluded naturalization. [5]


*2. Membership or Affiliation with Certain Organizations*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if the person becomes a member of, or affiliated with, the Communist party, other totalitarian party, or terrorist organization within five years of his or her naturalization. [6] In general, a person who is involved with such organizations cannot establish the naturalization requirements of having an attachment to the Constitution and of being well-disposed to the good order and happiness of the United States. [7]


The fact that a person becomes involved with such an organization within five years after the date of naturalization is prima facie evidence that he or she concealed or willfully misrepresented material evidence that would have prevented the person’s naturalization.


*C. Other than Honorable Discharge before Five Years of Honorable Service after Naturalization*

A person is subject to revocation of naturalization if:


•The person became a United States citizen through naturalization on the basis of honorable service in the U.S. armed forces; [8]


•The person subsequently separates from the U.S. armed forces under other than honorable conditions; and


•The other than honorable discharge occurs before the person has served honorably for a period or periods aggregating at least five years. [9] 






bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

See post 1013





bodecea said:


> Gotta love watching all these posters who have, in the past, claimed to love this country and our Constitution, willing to throw it and those who defend it under the bus of their fear so quickly.....so very very quickly.   Must have been a very thin veil of patriotism for it to be wiped away so fast.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

From the guardian-

*London Bridge attack: one Canadian and one French citizen among dead - latest updates*

Seven killed and 48 injured people taken to hospitals

21 victims remain in critical condition
Member of public suffered gunshot wound
Eight officers fired 50 rounds at attackers


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

A British Transport police officer armed only with his baton was stabbed in the face as he tackled the assailants. He suffered serious injuries, but is in a stable condition in hospital. An off-duty Metropolitan police officer was among others injured in the attack. Two more on-duty officers were described as “walking wounded”.
At least one Australian citizen has been injured, according to the prime minister, Malcolm Turnbull, and there are reports of a second. Candice Hedge from Brisbane was stabbed in the neck and is recovering after being treated in St Thomas’s hospital. A man from New Zealand also suffered serious wounds in the attack. At least four French citizens were harmed, one seriously. Geoff Ho, a journalist with the Sunday Express, was left in intensive care after being stabbed in the throat when he tried to help a wounded bouncer.
The Met have arrested 12 people after an operation in Barking in east London. On Sunday morning, police raided a block of flats in the area where at least one of the suspects is thought to have lived. A forensic investigation is under way at that site. Another raid, at a flat in nearby East Ham, followed in the afternoon.
From the guardian


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Police were warned 2 years ago about one of the suspects.  Nothing new, huh?
From the guardian-

*Police were warned about suspect two years ago*




Lisa O'Carroll

Police were warned about the main suspect radicalising children in a local park two years ago, a neighbour has revealed.

Erica Gasparri, an Italian mother of three who lives in the same complex, said she confronted the man, known locally as “Abs”, after her son came home and said: “Mummy, I want to be a Muslim.”

Gasparri then went to the park, where she said a “Pakistani man” had stated: “I’m ready to do whatever I need to do in the name of Allah. I am ready in the name of Allah to do what needs to be done, including killing my own mother.” 

She said: “I took four photographs of him and gave them to the police. They rang Scotland Yard when I was there and said the information had been passed on to Scotland Yard. They were very concerned. They told me to delete the photos for my own safety which I did but then I heard nothing. That was two years ago. No-one came to me. If they did this could have been prevented and lives could have been saved.

“He would go down to the park and talk to them about Islam and he also came to the houses and gave the kids money and sweets during Ramadan.”
Gasparri said she told other neighbours including a Polish woman, who then tipped off the suspect that he had been reported to police. 

Today that woman said she was sorry: “I didn’t know he was a bad guy. Maybe I was blind.”

In a stand-up row near the suspect’s flat on Sunday evening, Erica told the Polish woman: “My first impressions was he was a terrorist radicaliser.”


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

For the head in the sand Muzzie deniers-please take my place in the "I wanna die line....too PC dumb to stay alive" because I don't want to be in it


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



If that were true molestation wouldn't. Be rampant in the secular culture. And it is
see...the school systems,entertainment industry,political figures,gay communities etc...

Stop being selective...if you really cared about child abuse you would condemn all of it...instead of playing political games in the name of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Still not a correct analogy. Hitler's profession of Christianity was purely opportunist in nature and not a personally held belief.


*Hey that is exactly Like Donald Trump...3 times married , serial adulterer and a financial predator on the poor people...but becomes an Evangelical at election time *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 4, 2017)

I noticed that Trump tweeted right away on this incident unlike the throat slashing in Portland


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 4, 2017)

Judging from the poll count, smart people outnumber the dummies by a wide margin.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Islam and Christianity is that it doesn't say to kill non-believers in the Bible and it does in the Quran, therefore Islam is inherently incompatible with Western civilization.
> ...




Ever hear of the Reformation. You're posting bull shit.... as usual.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 4, 2017)

Islam needs a reformation or it needs to get the Hell out of our civilized countries. Personally, I vote the latter.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Mohammad was sent, according to Islam, just as Jesus was sent, according to Christianity.  Mohammad did not preach non violence.  Jesus did.
> From Muhammad
> *Letter to Heraclius, the Eastern Roman Emperor in Constantinople*
> In the name of Allah, the most Beneficent, the most Merciful (This letter is) from Muhammad, the slave of Allah, and His Apostle, to Heraculius, the Ruler of the Byzantine. Peace be upon the followers of guidance. Now then, I invite you to Islam (i.e. surrender to Allah), embrace Islam and you will be safe; embrace Islam and Allah will bestow on you a double reward. But if you reject this invitation of Islam, you shall be responsible for misguiding the peasants (i.e. your nation).
> ...



It's interesting that Islam claims to worship none but the demon Allah, yet any Muslim who fails to worship Muhammad will soon be dead.  The real god of Islam is not the idol in Mecca, it is Muhammad and always was.


----------



## Ika1953 (Jun 4, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Details are sketchy but multiple reports claim some number of people have been hit by a van on the London Bridge. But this is the new normal, right? Just get used to it.


London, England? Why not Oslo Norway? Why not Athens, Greece? Why not Valeta, Malta? Why not Buchurest, Romania? Why not Hong Kong? Why not Canberra Australia, Why not Regina Alberta? Why not Nairobi, Kenya? Why not Harare, Zimbabwe? Shakespeare: "by indirections, find directions out". Enough said. The way and why not are sufficient for any high school drop out to get the right answer.

Iliya Pavlovich, PhD


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> Even more amusing....you go on and on..."Soros this" and "Soros that" when it's quite clear you are using your Alt-Right code for "Evil Jewish Overlord Conspiracy"....and when I call you on it...you declare I hate Jews.



So the Nazi collaborator who supports the destruction of Israel and funds Hezbollah is the epitome of everything "Jewish" to you, Brown Shirt? 

You are a dumb one Shortbus, even for a Nazi.


----------



## Ika1953 (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mohammad was sent, according to Islam, just as Jesus was sent, according to Christianity.  Mohammad did not preach non violence.  Jesus did.
> ...




Please do not forget that even in Christianity God has not yet been triumphant over the Satan entirely and not yet. Those two hold diametrically opposed values - and most of us worship God, but we all fail victims to Satan's ills every so often. Our strength is not that we have fallen, but it is that we have recovered well and fast.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well it was abolished in the early 19th century that's true, but as far as I know the wide spread practice was over long before it was abolished. Even so that was some 200 years ago whereas Islam's violence is happening right now *and intensifying*.  Not quite the same thing from a current prospective. Also consider that Islam proudly lives in the 7th century as they walk among us. You might say that the end of the inquisition also ended in part, because superstition was being replaced with science and that took Christianity 1800 years. Where are the Muslims now? Still happily sitting in 600 AD where superstition reigns. Now do you really want to be dragged back to 600 AD, thrown in a Burqa and forced to marry a man and bear his children with no form of birth control allowed?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You laugh at child molestation. You care only about promoting an authoritarian state under your Fuhrer. 

You're dumb and you're evil, which is a bad combination, Brown Shirt.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

.[/QUOTE]


Please do not forget that even in Christianity God has not yet been triumphant over the Satan entirely and not yet. Those two hold diametrically opposed values - and most of us worship God, but we all fail victims to Satan's ills every so often. Our strength is not that we have fallen, but it is that we have recovered well and fast.[/QUOTE]


I know how the story ends.....God wins


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I laugh at you.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Islam needs a reformation or it needs to get the Hell out of our civilized countries. Personally, I vote the latter.


Can we say the same for all those snake handlers?


----------



## Marianne (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Still not a correct analogy. Hitler's profession of Christianity was purely opportunist in nature and not a personally held belief.
> ...


Yeah but at least he's not killing people left and right, there's the difference. When you come right down to it most of America only goes to church on high holy days and has had multiple marriages so it's not like Trump is any different from the average Joe. As far as his preying on the poor, last I looked "the poor" in America were fat and living on welfare and preying off the employed like Trump. J/S


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are a notorious liar, as you Nazis tend to be, but I'll take your word this time.

Were you for or against religious freedom in the Little Sisters of the Poor case? Did you support the Obama demand that Catholic Nuns be forced to provide abortion against their religious beliefs?


Were you for or against religious freedom in the Hobby Lobby case? Did you support the Obama demand that a family owned and run business be forced to provide abortion against their religion in direct violation of the 1st?


Were you for or against liberty in the Sweet Cakes case? Did you support the state demand that people be denied 13th amendment rights and forced into involuntary servitude to promote the homosexual supremacist agenda?

Were you for or against the fascist democrats denial of free speech in outlawing "Hillary the Movie" to crush political speech that went against party goals in CU v FEC?

Now you fascist thugs lost each and every one of these cases, the Constitution prevailed over you Nazi shit heads. but go ahead and tell us how you sided with the rights of the people in these cases? Go ahead Brown Shirt, let's hear it?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I defend any innocent people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

.[/QUOTE]

That's pure unadulterated bullshit.
The Nazis were not Christians, the Party was their religion above all else.
If anything the Nazis aligned themselves with the Islam[/QUOTE]

It's the same bullshit as equating ISIS with Islam.[/QUOTE]

No it's not and you'r blatantly lying about it

Once again you trot onto a thread to defend Muslims.[/QUOTE]

I defend any innocent people.[/QUOTE]

I've read your garbage....stick to funny for a response. You  look foolish and for crying out loud stop trying to compare Christianity to Islam, it's not working


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So do Trump supporters.
We wish libs would learn and stop creating more victims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> Just as bad, I'm sure, as in the Christian community......these patriarchal religions.....and being run by men who think they can get away with it.   More theocratic behavior, more molestations.   Bad all around.



DERP

Stupid and evil is no way to go through life, Brown Shirt.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

lll


SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I don't think you know much about Islam either


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

The guardian-

The latest attacks involved a clear plot among the three attackers, and will trigger fresh questions for police and the domestic security service MI5. The fear will be that the defences against such attacks are being regularly penetrated, after atrocities in Westminster and Manchester.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Simple fact.  When you can argue ideas and you can't attack the argument, you turn to attacking the posters and bringing in the Nazi's.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> lll
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




I know enough. Now go try and snow some of your leftist friends, try Hairy Back, she's evidently gullible and stupid


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Uhm scroll up, YOU brought in the Nazis also. I responded to it


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass is right, Coyote. You were talking some stupid shit earlier in this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



I'm not seeing that at all.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yes.  And how often does that occur here?  Extremely rarely.   When it does - it's a crime in this country and should be handled as such.

.... like these.
Kansas mom killed 10-year-old son so he'd go to heaven: cops
http://nypost.com/2015/10/16/son-beaten-to-death-because-he-wanted-to-leave-the-church/
Shehada Khalil Issa charged with shooting his own son because he was gay | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


According to the poll on this thread, 2/3 share her pov. Less than a third agree with you.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> SassyIrishLass is right, Coyote. You were talking some stupid shit earlier in this thread.



I disagree.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



It's pretty clear what I said, I'll type slower and see if that helps you out. 

To be a member of ISIS, you are REQUIRED  to be a Muslim. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass is right, Coyote. You were talking some stupid shit earlier in this thread.
> ...


I'm not surprised.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


See the liberal LOL is just another feelings based thing absent any fact or rebuttal
You laugh at us, oh my goodness we are so scorched by that we shall perish
Dumb as dog shit while gobbling  it up at the same time liberals


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass is right, Coyote. You were talking some stupid shit earlier in this thread.
> ...



You've looked sad on this one Coyote. I mean sadder than usual. 

In your zeal to be some sort of social justice warrior you miss the fact radical Islam is a serious problem and something has to be done. The only thing they understand is death....give it to them


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Still not a correct analogy. Hitler's profession of Christianity was purely opportunist in nature and not a personally held belief.
> ...



It sounds like Clinton to me except he got his wife to stick with him. Also sounds a lot like Al Gore. That guy is making billions off the poor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Simple fact.  When you can argue ideas and you can't attack the argument, you turn to attacking the posters and bringing in the Nazi's.



The idea that you support radical Islam is what I am arguing. The fact that you support a fascist agenda in America is what I am arguing. I am directly arguing the ideas that form this thread.

That you are getting your ass kicked, and badly does not change this fact.

Of course having Bode on your side really damages your arguments...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Fuck the Orange Moron*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what this has to do with the terrorist attack, except it feeds your silly hate and bigotry. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Simple fact.  When you can argue ideas and you can't attack the argument, you turn to attacking the posters and bringing in the Nazi's.
> ...



Having Hairy Back as an ally is like throwing gasoline on a forest fire


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> POLL:
> 
> The name of the driver is:
> 
> ...


No 4 , The English do not want to give the name of the terrorists they are protected like the French terrorists one must wait until the Americans unveil the information


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nazi's were brought in by another member earlier in the thread.  I was responding to that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Some days I forget just how incredibly stupid she is.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So you're going to degenerate into attacking other posters?  That's it?  You can't make a better argument?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Simple fact.  When you can argue ideas and you can't attack the argument, you turn to attacking the posters and bringing in the Nazi's.
> ...



Really?  Where have I supported radical Islam?  This should be interesting 

If you can't provide any actual links or quotes then just say so and I'll quit wasting time on you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> Nazi's were brought in by another member earlier in the thread.  I was responding to that.



False, I stated the absolute fact that you Soros democrats are fascists. That can't be denied since you promote a fascist agenda. But I do believe it was you two who brought up Nazis.

Though I do recognize you as the Soros Reich, which I stand behind, since it is 100% accurate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> Really?  Where have I supported radical Islam?  This should be interesting
> 
> If you can't provide any actual links or quotes then just say so and I'll quit wasting time on you.



LOL

Where indeed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It's how it always ends with some people....they can't debate so they go the infantile route.   It goes hand in hand with the fear that makes them want to give up their civil rights so easily.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Yes.   Where?   Surely you have some examples.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Exhibit A.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 4, 2017)

*London Bridge attacker said 'this is for Islam' before stabbing my son, mother says.*

*London Bridge terrorists shouted 'this is for Allah' as they stabbed victims.
*
How clear can it be?
Time the islamopologist useful idiot dhimmi's quit deflecting, spinning and even lying.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


There's that "Soros" code word again.   We know it's just more anti-semitic code so you can pretend you don't really mean "Evil Jewish Overlords Conspiracy".


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you can't.

I won't waste any more time on you.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Tilly said:


> *London Bridge attacker said 'this is for Islam' before stabbing my son, mother says.*
> 
> *London Bridge terrorists shouted 'this is for Allah' as they stabbed victims.*
> 
> ...


Oh, it can be.   No doubt about it here.   However, doesn't make me want to give up the Bill of Rights.  I'm made of sterner stuff.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Post 843, which I responded to.  And then you go on making retarded comparisons between Soros and Hitler's Germany.  Give it up.  When you start making comparisons between a rightwing bogeyman and one of the worst human atrocities in the modern world you just come off ignorant.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Some do.  Some don't.  Just like any group of people.  I don't know how Trump even got dragged into this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yeah, because no one follows along your little tag team here. shortbus... 

Logical Fallacy: Prove Water Is Wet. This fallacy takes the form of demanding proof for a well know fact.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 4, 2017)

Islam is the problem:

*"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
*TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll. *
By LAURA MOWAT 
PUBLISHED: 10:00, Mon, Apr 11, 2016 | UPDATED: 10:40, Mon, Apr 11, 2016

Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *London Bridge attacker said 'this is for Islam' before stabbing my son, mother says.*
> ...


And yet gullible fuckers like yourself still say Islam is a religion of peace… What a load of shit


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I've never heard her say that actually....


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Islam is the problem:
> 
> *"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
> *TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll. *
> ...


That's what happens with globalism, individuals cannot think for themselves.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Shortbus, you truly are one of the dumbest people on this board. You STILL don't grasp that you have utterly failed at attempting to tie opposition to the Hezbollah funding Nazi collaborator to Antisemitism?  How do you even breath being that fucking stupid? 

The Antisemite is you, and your fellow Hamas loving democrats.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



When have I ever addressed their case.   Any religious charity can do what they want AS LONG AS they take no federal funds....or are willing to give up said federal funds if it goes against their religion.  I have always taken that stance.



> Were you for or against religious freedom in the Hobby Lobby case? Did you support the Obama demand that a family owned and run business be forced to provide abortion against their religion in direct violation of the 1st?


I could care less about Hobby Lobby.   As long as they are following business law, whatever.  I understand they won their lawsuit....fine.  
But now it appears you are accusing me of NOT taking a vocal stand in certain cases when earlier your post said I was "attacking individual liberty.   Are you now going to show us that you don't know the difference between "attacking" and "not stating an opinion one way or another"?




> Were you for or against liberty in the Sweet Cakes case? Did you support the state demand that people be denied 13th amendment rights and forced into involuntary servitude to promote the homosexual supremacist agenda?



I believe that if a business gets a business license, they follow the business laws.....or else don't get the business license.  It's quite simple.  And if people don't like what business laws they have to follow in order to get that license, WORK to get such laws repealed instead of just whining like you're a poor victim for having to follow the laws you agreed to.

Were you just as incensed when the SAME PA laws was used to fine a dentist in Oregon for discriminating against his employee's religion?



> Were you for or against the fascist democrats denial of free speech in outlawing "Hillary the Movie" to crush political speech that went against party goals in CU v FEC?


Never heard of that one....so obviously, I can't have been ATTACKING something I never heard of.



> Now you fascist thugs lost each and every one of these cases, the Constitution prevailed over you Nazi shit heads. but go ahead and tell us how you sided with the rights of the people in these cases? Go ahead Brown Shirt, let's hear it?



You accused me of attacking....where are my attacks?   Link them  (of course you can't.....but that's how you roll).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> Post 843, which I responded to.  And then you go on making retarded comparisons between Soros and Hitler's Germany.  Give it up.  When you start making comparisons between a rightwing bogeyman and one of the worst human atrocities in the modern world you just come off ignorant.



Factual is not retarded. And there is nothing even remotely "right wing" about a system that has a centrally planned and managed economy, single payer Obamacare, severe suppression of individual rights providing instead privilege to well connected groups such as LGBT and complete restriction of speech using hate speech laws and other mechanisms.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I've never called Islam a "religion of peace".  Why do you lie so glibly?  Islam is a patriarchal religion....never a religion of peace tho these patriachal religions talk the talk.   They never ever walk the walk.


----------



## Ika1953 (Jun 4, 2017)

Marianne said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You made a good point, and valid to this day. However birth control is less likely to be an issue as opposed to death control - which is quite openly suggested in the Holly Quran. We can laugh all day long while Muslim population around the world (and in US prisons) is expanding at a very rapid pace. Conquer by demographics is not very bad idea. If that fails there comes a sword of the Prophet.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I'd rate it "funny" except comparisons of stuff like this to Nazi Germany just isn't funny.  It's pathetic and ignorant and a long ways from factual.  Let me know when they round up people in concentration camps, conduct horrific medical experiments on children.  And kill people with poison gas.  People who did nothing wrong except they happened to be the wrong race.  Now bugger off.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Any?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

*Thread is dying here as a Current Event. Does it need to close? Because I see mostly Trump derangement memes and personal battles going on.. 

It's NOT about Trump, Nazis or snake handlers. Read the news -- figure out what it's REALLY about.. 

Checking back in a hour or so. If it's not on the Current Event -- it's time to close... *


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then why are you perpetuating the idea of Trump being happy about this attack?  Weren't you the one who suggested Trump wanted this attack to happen?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Any after birth.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> *Thread is dying here as a Current Event. Does it need to close? Because I see mostly Trump derangement memes and personal battles going on..
> 
> It's NOT about Trump, Nazis or snake handlers. Read the news -- figure out what it's REALLY about..
> 
> Checking back in a hour or so. If it's not on the Current Event -- it's time to close... *


Or you could move it to badlands?   Just a suggestion.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No.  I wasn't.  And I don't think I've said anything about Trump in this.  My argument is that we need to be careful not to demonize an entire group for the actions of extremists and I oppose a lot of what people seem to be calling for - stripping of rights, freedoms, citizenship from innocent people, banning an entire faith and ending religious freedom up to and including mass expulsions, shooting and genocide from some.  My argument is also that we should not be aiding ISIS in our reactions to their atrocities.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> 
> When have I ever addressed their case.   Any religious charity can do what they want AS LONG AS they take no federal funds....or are willing to give up said federal funds if it goes against their religion.  I have always taken that stance.



I usually don't do the "Prove water is wet" fallacy, but just to make a point.

Hussein bullies "Little Sisters of the Poor" and no outrage



> I believe that if a business gets a business license, they follow the business laws.....or else don't get the business license.  It's quite simple.  And if people don't like what business laws they have to follow in order to get that license, WORK to get such laws repealed instead of just whining like you're a poor victim for having to follow the laws you agreed to.
> 
> Were you just as incensed when the SAME PA laws was used to fine a dentist in Oregon for discriminating against his employee's religion?



So you opposed the 13th amendment.

Christian B&B refuses to back down to homosexual terrorism




> Never heard of that one....so obviously, I can't have been ATTACKING something I never heard of.



Never heard of Citizens United?

The Reasons Keep Piling Up

Izatrite?


----------



## Ika1953 (Jun 4, 2017)

To whomever that said "Muslims are not violent", here is direct quote (I have dozens more): ""There are Hadiths regarding our struggle against the Jews. And it is given: ‘The day of resurrection will not arrive until the Moslems make war against the Jews and kill them, and until a Jew hiding behind a rock and tree, and the rock and tree will say: 'Oh Moslem, oh servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him!' This Hadith clarifies to us the characteristics of the campaign between us and the Jews. The tree and the rock do not say 'Oh, Palestinian,' 'Oh Arab,' or 'Oh resident of the Middle East.' Rather they say: 'Oh, Moslem, Servant of Allah.'


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Thread is dying here as a Current Event. Does it need to close? Because I see mostly Trump derangement memes and personal battles going on..
> ...



*Ain't going to Badlands just because the event makes you uncomfortable. ANYONE who can't discuss a terrorist attack without adding to the personal battles going on here --- needs to get out... *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> I'd rate it "funny" except comparisons of stuff like this to Nazi Germany just isn't funny.  It's pathetic and ignorant and a long ways from factual.  Let me know when they round up people in concentration camps, conduct horrific medical experiments on children.  And kill people with poison gas.  People who did nothing wrong except they happened to be the wrong race.  Now bugger off.



Again, your attempt to promote the big lie that Nazism is "right wing" is disgusting. 

FDR rounded up people into concentration camps.
Stalin rounded up people into concentration camps.
Mao rounded up people into concentration camps.
Hitler rounded up people into concentration camps.

You know who has NEVER rounded up people into concentration camps? Conservatives, the right wing. This is a purely leftist act.

And tell us that Soros democrats would not round up Christians in a hot second, try convincing ANYONE on this board of that. IF you ever were able to disarm them, it would get ugly fast.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

And, frankly, as ISIS loses territory and funding, I think we WILL see more of these attacks.  So it seems that the best way to address it first is at the community level - where people become radicalized might first be recognized. And in the prisons - many of the people who commit these attacks are thugs with substantial criminal records.  We need to keep ties strong with the Muslim communities - not label them as the enemy - because they're the ones best able to let us know about radicalization.  If a mosque is found to be preaching violence or violent jihad then they should be put under observation.   Muslim groups and authorities in western countries should consider whether they should be importing foreign imams who might not share western values instead of bringing Imam's up from their own.  Above all - Muslims are not a singular group but a group of diverse cultures from many different countries.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I fully expect to see you intervene on any personal attack from here on out.

You won't


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


We're on the same page with respecting people for who they are. I get that.

However; you most certainly did make a comment about Trump wanting an attack to happen. You insuated it was for political reasons.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No - that post was commenting on the POSTER - not Trump, and the poster's desire to have an attack happen close to election time.

I do not think Trump wants any attack to happen.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Polls on American muslims show their views are in line with most other American religious groups in terms of homosexuals, women's rights and violence.  In fact in one poll evangelicals had a rate of support for saying that targeting civilians could sometimes be justified.



Provide that poll.  The majority of US Muslims are theocratic and 25% are ok with violence.
Shock Poll: 51% of U.S. Muslims Want Sharia; 25% Okay with Violence Against Americans - Breitbart


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Thought you were conditional on that stance.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I didn't say anything about left or rightwing.  Only that making comparisons of this magnitude is ignorant.  You need to get your lies straight.

If you want to make a valid comparison to the Nazi's - make it with ISIS.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yup. 

Do you defend all innocent people?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> And, frankly, as ISIS loses territory and funding, I think we WILL see more of these attacks.  So it seems that the best way to address it first is at the community level - where people become radicalized might first be recognized. And in the prisons - many of the people who commit these attacks are thugs with substantial criminal records.  We need to keep ties strong with the Muslim communities - not label them as the enemy - because they're the ones best able to let us know about radicalization.  If a mosque is found to be preaching violence or violent jihad then they should be put under observation.   Muslim groups and authorities in western countries should consider whether they should be importing foreign imams who might not share western values instead of bringing Imam's up from their own.  Above all - Muslims are not a singular group but a group of diverse cultures from many different countries.




^Now this was a good post.

Some others, eh...

I'd say this is still a current event being it's a nasty terrorist attack that happened only yesterday.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



All? That is a word I avoid, I never agree with "all" or "never" statements. 

I like you would say "most."


----------



## Disir (Jun 4, 2017)

Police arrest 12 in hunt for associates of London Bridge attackers

And 12 people have been arrested.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



And again --- I asked you this in the other thread and you ran away ---- exactly WHERE in that link is this finding?

tick... tick.... tick.....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polls on American muslims show their views are in line with most other American religious groups in terms of homosexuals, women's rights and violence.  In fact in one poll evangelicals had a rate of support for saying that targeting civilians could sometimes be justified.
> ...


Breitbart.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The poll he links to has been broadly discredited.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No I am advocating that Muslims should be kicked out and shouldn't have been allowed in in the first place.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Politifact has been widely discredited.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



So you are advocating that American citizens should be kicked out of a country that in many cases they've lived for generations?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 It's not just Politifact 

Pew is a well respected non partisan group, see what they have to say instead of a crap CSP poll: Chapter 4: Social and Political Attitudes


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


So...you are signing up to do the "kicking out", right?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There were PEW POLLS cited in the links to "muslim attitudes" --- did you or Politifact Miss those? 

Politifact has no credibility on ANY "partisan" issues...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Fascinating........


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

No need to kick anyone out. Just ban Islam as an official religion, which means it doesn't get treated the same as other religions. No tax shelter or other benefits.  Eventually they will get the message.  

Islam and Democracy / freedom / human rights / Western civilization are incompatible. Italy did it and they are far better off than UK and France:

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status

There are over 1.6 million Muslims in Italy—and only eight mosques

Muslims stage mass prayer in protest over closure of mosques in Italy

‘Anti-mosque’ law passed in northern Italy

The Push to Ban Arabic Sermons in Europe's Mosques


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



I was referring to a SPECIFIC poll on American Muslim attitudes - the poll by CPS that he linked to in his post.  Did you miss that?

Politifact is not the only source that discredited CPS' methodology and it linked to some of those sources.  Did you read it or automatically discard it because you feel it "has no credibility"?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

UK's Labour Party led by Tony Blair pushed through a law allowing asylum seekers to stay until they’d exhausted every possible appeal.

The good news about ‘tolerant’ Britain spread, encouraging Kurds, Tamils & Sri Lankans to enter & claim asylum.

Blair ruefully admitted years later, Britain was becoming known as the asylum capital of Europe.

What happened to Britain was not an accident, not a natural process. As in US, it was government policy

Least of all did Labour question whether the immigrants would have any effect on lives of the British working class.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Polls told you the hag would win....worthless


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

The blood of these dead Britons is on Tony Blair's hands.  Dumped millions of Muslims on UK for "multiculturalism"


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



There's a difference between public opinion surveys and polls attempting to predict.  I'll leave it at that.  Pew has a good reputation.  If you hate American Muslims so much that you can't see that then I'm sorry.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

150 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

In 20 years, Poland, Hungary, Russia, & Le Pen's France will be the only countries that are recognizably European


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Then go back to the post you're complaining about and use the PEW numbers. They all say pretty much the same thing.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

FLASHBACK: London’s Muslim Mayor Warns Trump To Let In Muslims Or They Will Attack America

London’s New Mayor Warns Trump: Let In Muslims Or They Will Attack America


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> No need to kick anyone out. Just ban Islam as an official religion, which means it doesn't get treated the same as other religions. No tax shelter or other benefits.  Eventually they will get the message.
> 
> Islam and Democracy / freedom / human rights / Western civilization are incompatible. Italy did it and they are far better off than UK and France:
> 
> ...


How do you go about declaring a religion that's been around for 1300 years to no longer be a religion?   I'd like to see how that gets worked out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



When I see American Muslims stand it may be different. So far all I see is lip service. My father told me long ago all this would happen...he was a fucking prophet


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Humayun Khan Isn’t the Only Muslim American Hero

American muslims giving the last full measure.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The blood of these dead Britons is on Tony Blair's hands.  Dumped millions of Muslims on UK for "multiculturalism"


And after every atrocity committed by these Islamic animals, the leaders provide lip service to the family members until the next one, where they will do exactly the same until Europeans wake up and boot them out.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

'We have been tolerant of Islamic Extremism for too long. Enough is enough.'  Better from the PM. Now. Arrest. Incarcerate. Deport. Repeat


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No they don't, and not only that not all polls are equal in methodology.

For example
CPS
A full 25% of those polled agreed that “violence against Americans here in the United States can be justified as part of the global jihad.”

Pew
Appendix A: U.S. Muslims — Views on Religion and Society in a Global Context -
More than eight-in-ten American Muslims say suicide bombings and other forms of violence against civilian targets are never justified (81%) or rarely justified (5%) to defend Islam from its enemies. Worldwide, most Muslims also reject this type of violence, with a median of 72% saying such attacks are never justified and 10% saying they are rarely justified. Just 1% of U.S. Muslims and a median of 3% of Muslims worldwide say suicide bombings and other violence against civilian targets are often justified, while 7% of U.S. Muslims and a global median of 8% of Muslims say such attacks are sometimes justified to defend Islam.

Gallop - which shows American Muslim attitudes largely in line with other religious demographics


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 150 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks


Business must be slow, but they have another 35 days.  Usually the insanity and killings ramp up towards the end.  What a strange religion Islam is, eh?  The entire world goes on high terror alert because it's their "holiday season"?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

The west is under attack 

 Wake up


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



What do you mean "see them stand"?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Make sure you use fabric softener.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 150 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks


How many Christians  murdered others on Christmas Day in the  name of Jesus?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 4, 2017)

What a pity she came to London and was murdered by Islamist scum. 
May she rest in peace.

*BREAKING: First London terror attack victim named as Canadian woman Christine Archibald*
*CHRISTINE Archibald, a Canadian, has been named as a victim of last night’s London Bridge terror attack. *
By WILL KIRBY 
PUBLISHED: 22:47, Sun, Jun 4, 2017 | UPDATED: 23:01, Sun, Jun 4, 2017







REUTERS

Seven people are confirmed to have died in Saturday night's attack
In a statement, her family described her as a “beautiful, loving daughter and sister”.

They said: “She had room in her heart for everyone and believed strongly that every person was to be valued and respected.

"She lived this belief working in a shelter for the homeless until she moved to Europe to be with her fiancé. She would have had no understanding of the callous cruelty that caused her death.

"Please honour her by making your community a better place. Volunteer your time and labour or donate to a homeless shelter. Tell them Chrissy sent you."...

BREAKING: First London terror attack victim named as Canadian woman Christine Archibald


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

Ramadan...forty days of Islamic covfefe!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > 150 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks
> ...


Hungry people are cranky people.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 'We have been tolerant of Islamic Extremism for too long. Enough is enough.'  Better from the PM. Now. Arrest. Incarcerate. Deport. Repeat


We tried to play PC nice. Didn't work
Much sterner stuff now on the way thank goodness


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I've seen it with my own eyes.  Just imagine what fasting for forty days does to your sanity, and then consider how vulnerable the youth are to the intolerant violent rhetoric coming out of their Islamic leaders. It's literally like adding gasoline to a fire.

Sum ting wong wid dis picture.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Imagine what it used to be like when catholics took Lent seriously.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Tennessee @TEN_GOP·45m
> 
> *Look how all of these "moderate Muslims" on Al Jazeera react to the London terrorist attack. #LondonBridge *




That was a good one I found too,  but of course they still will always deny it.  lol


----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No need to kick anyone out. Just ban Islam as an official religion, which means it doesn't get treated the same as other religions. No tax shelter or other benefits.  Eventually they will get the message.
> ...


Don't give it official status.  Once that happens they become businesses and they have to pay taxes, which are very high in Europe.  Since it isn't a religion then donations also cannot become tax deductible. Therefore, less Muslims migrating, mosques become few and far between, many of them going out of business.  Follow the money.  "Drain the swamp" in action.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Roudy (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 130988


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You had only to ask.  Here ya go.  Sorry it's like 5800 quotes, you'll just have to sift through to find the "American" ones if that's what floats yer boat.

I must say this Ignorami idea of "if I never heard of it -- it doesn't exist" is almost as amusing as this childlike naïveté that insists on pretending that mass media is going to spend time on this sort of thing that makes them no money from the unwashed looking only to be appeased by stories of  mayhem, horror and disaster.

Happy reading.  Don't forget your blindfold.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I dont read a fucking thing you quote. You're just another appeaser and I have no use for any of you


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Of course you don't.  That's how you can stay ignorant and plop turds like "When I see American Muslims stand....".  Whelp ---- you can't see it if you don't read it, so don't you dare click it..


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Apparently she also doesn't like to recognize the Muslim American military members who have died for our country.   Another fake-patriot who really doesn't support the troops.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

the response to these attacks by all leaders others than May & Trump & politically correct liberals is so weak and pathetic

there's no hope for humanity if this continues every other week

in the words of Bender from Futurama: "we're boned!"


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



You Pogo, I have a life and all you got is to hang out on a fucking message board because you are a miserable poor excuse for a human. I have fun in my life, I don't care if you do or don't. You are only here for my entertainment. You are lucky I answer you.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

MindWars said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee @TEN_GOP·45m
> ...



What's the source of the image?
Who are "these people"?
This is supposed to be broadly representative?
Perhaps some more info can be provided.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So you can't back up your own assertion because* you didn't read your own link*.

I did.  Want me to tell everybody?

Fucking "Milo News" should have been your first screaming-from-the-rooftops clue.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



 Her purpose in the world is to further the aims of Islamists by any means possible.

  She may look foolish to you or I, but she does not ply her craft trying to sway those who know anything. She does so to rope in the utter fools like some of the idiot leftists we see in this thread who have been hoodwinked into thinking the mass importation of enemy combatants has something to do with the first amendment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sorry Coyote, after I got into the poll a little more I found a lot of misleading questions. 

I found it alarming last night and didn't look into it until recently.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well my papa didn't raise no fool...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



3rd generation American Muslims do not have a cultural disconnect between their religion and living in America. MOST of the 1st and 2nd gen immigrants ALSO do not have an issue with American freedoms and values.

But REFUGEES from war zones that just want to go SOMEWHERE to survive -- don't necessarily even WANT TO BE American or British or Australian. We're talking about THOSE people. NOT the few who end up in Arlington Cemetery.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Tell everybody, I don't give a shit what you post it is a free duck game country. If you want to tell everybody but on the national news tonight! Like I said you are only here for my entertainment.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And what are your bullshit links that you don't bother to vet "here for"?  Because it sure ain't accuracy.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 150 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks




*Date* *Country* *City* *Killed* *Injured* *Description*
2017.06.04 Pakistan Talibul Moula 1 0 An 18-year-old girl is shot to death by her father for 'having an affair.'
2017.06.04 Pakistan Spini 2 0 Two Hazara religious minorities are gunned down for their faith.
2017.06.04 Afghanistan Kandahar 6 1 Two religious men join the police and then gun down six colleagues in cold blood.  *****(this after 8 years of Oblamo and GWB prior helping to train, arm, recruit.  What a joke!)
2017.06.03 Afghanistan Kabul 20 87 Three suicide bombers detonate at a a funeral, killing twenty mourners.
2017.06.03 Pakistan Nawabshah 2 0 Two people are murdered over alleged adultery by the woman's brother-in-law.
2017.06.03 India Lower Munda 2 4 Hizb-ul-Mujahideen members ambush and killed two local security personnel.
2017.06.03 Iraq Zanjili 43 0 Forty-three civilians are massacred by the Islamic State as they attempt to flee the caliphate.
2017.06.03 England London 7 48 Three Muslims shouting "this is for Allah," plow into pedistrians on London Bridge, then proceed to a market, stabbing people until seven others are dead. 
2017.06.03 Iraq Halabsah 1 3 Four suicide bombers manage to kill only one other person. (a win for the good?)
2017.06.03 Philippines Marawi 1 0 A 70-year-old is picked off by an Islamic sniper.
2017.06.02 Tunisia Sidi Bouzid 1 0 A young shepherd is kidnapped and beheaded by Islamic extremists.
2017.06.02 Cameroon Kolofata 11 30 Eleven are left dead when Islamists strap two girls with bombs and send them into a refugee camp. 
2017.06.01 Iraq Zanjili 7 23 Seven civilians are murdered for trying to flee the caliphate.
2017.06.01 Germany Oldenburg 1 0 A father of two is stabbed to death by two Muslims for smoking during Ramadan and refusing to fast. 
2017.06.01 Afghanistan Behsud 1 4 A security guard outside an airport is killed by a Fedayeen suicide bomber.
2017.06.01 Yemen al-Hazm 6 15 Terrorists set off a bomb at a marketplace that takes six lives.
2017.06.01 Niger Abala 6 0 Armed Jihadists roll up on a checkpoint and machine-gun a half-dozen border guards.

Every day......somewhere......somehow......Number of dead is first. Number wounded is next.

Last months winner********
2017.05.31 Afghanistan Kabul 90 400 The Haqqani network detonates a massive suicide truck bomb during rush that kills over ninety, including many women and children.
List of Islamic Terror Attacks

my personal favorite*******
2017.05.19 USA Tampa, FL 2 0 A recent convert shoots two people to death for disrespecting Islam.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Keep crying, I love it when you do, I get a good laugh out of you. Go smoke some pot and chill knucklehead.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK, by special request, directly from the Jeremy Christian thread post 1151, here's the real story behind the bullshit headline:

From the cited poll, Question 37, page 323:

*"If you thought that someone who is close to you was getting involved with people who support terrorism in Syria, would you:"* (followed by choices of what they would do in that case)

The 'winner' in that question was "Talk directly to that person about it to dissuade them" (46%)

Next was "Look for help" at 37%. "Help" was defined in the poll as talking to one's own family, talking to the recruit's family, consulting an imam, and community organisations.

The only other avenue offered to counter the person being recruited was "Report it to the police" at 34%. "I would not get involved" was chosen by less than ten percent.

In other words _of the three avenues listed to stop the recruit from getting involved in terrorism _(specifically in Syria), "report it to the police" was deemed the_ least directly effective of the three_.

Personal contact was deemed more effective, followed by guidance from community groups, families and religious clerics. *ALL* of them are methods of dissuading the recruit from that course, the only difference being which avenue would be most effective. And you'll notice that 46 + 37 + 34 add up to 117%, meaning many would follow more than one of those courses simultaneously. All for the same purpose of arresting the recruitment of this hypothetical person to terrorism.

That's it --- they say _personal action_ would be more effective than the indirect "reporting it to the police". Ask any Second Amendment person on this site about a similar situation versus "report it to the police" and watch a similar result.
_
So where_ is the negatively-phrased question that says the respondent *"would not"* report it to the police?

Again that was asserted here:



> "Astonishing" two in three British Muslims* would NOT *give police terror tip-offs
> and here:





> I am concerned that two thirds of British Muslims would not alert the authorities to a terrorist plot. That is a high and disturbing number.



Where does that finding appear in this poll?

*NOWHERE*. That question does not exist. _Nowhere_ does it ask what the respondent would NOT do. That's why they can't answer my pointed question --- they didn't even bother to read their own source material.

A "high and disturbing number"? Sure it is. Because it's FAKE. That's the whole idea ----- to get the gullibles to swallow a headline. WHEN is it ever going to sink in to you Gullibles that these bullshit headlines are written to play y'all like a three-dollar banjo? A "high and disturbing number" is exactly what's going to sell papers. DUH! 

Moreover to add insult to gullibility, the question was never about a "terrorist plot" nor did it refer to "tip offs" about such a plot in the UK. It says, specifically "in Syria". And _nowhere_ does it ask the exclusionary "what would you NOT do?".  _Nowhere _does it ask "would you alert the police, yes or no?".  Does not exist.  At all.

*Always *vet your source.  Fucking "Milo News" REALLY?   Wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Already read it in another thread but if you need your thread count to go up, go for it. You are a real laugher for me.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

'AFFRONT TO RELIGION'
*London Bridge attackers slammed by Muslim Council of Britain as ‘cowards’ for launching attack during Ramadan*
Group's secretary general Harun Khan said the three attackers, who were shot dead by armed police eight minutes after killing spree, respected ‘neither life nor faith’


*Muslims ‘appalled, angered and disgusted’ by the London Bridge terror attacks*

Read more: Muslims 'appalled, angered and disgusted' by the London Bridge terror attacks

*Ahmadiyya Muslim Community UK Condemns Terrorist Attack in London*
Ahmadiyya Muslim Community UK Condemns Terrorist Attack in London

*'Mummy, I want to be a Muslim': How alleged attacker was reported to police for trying to radicalise children *
'Mummy, I want to be a Muslim': How alleged attacker was reported to police for trying to radicalise children


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




So it was a falsification?  I had no idea - it's been REPEATEDLY posted and I didn't think to check it.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sure, just as much as the existence of Eric Rudolph means all Catholics are terrorists.

Actually just to continue the analogy, to be a member of the Klan you were REQUIRED to be a Christian.  Long as it wasn't a Catholic one.

Selective Composition Fallacies are very "in" this year.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

CNN caught staging London Muslim anti-terror protest

how low will they go?

CNN Caught Staging Fake News Scene – Mike Cernovich – Medium


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



A lot of people here are talking about all Muslims.  They aren't making a distinction.  And it's not necessarily fair to label all refugees in the same category.  Many are also very grateful....I realize there is a difference in outlook but it may not translate into serious issues.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

yap yap yap.  How about some brainstorm ideas to solve this Problem in Western Countries.

Solution:  Create an islamic _only _zone.  No one may come out.  You can quit islam and stay out forever but you can't come and go. Or you can choose to go to any muslim country.  Pick your poison. 
If they try to come out,  shot on site (you are either _with us or against us)._ 
This is a chance for _the good ones_ to quit the cult.  Go back to ME or join society.  (or go to the zone).

Next issue please.
Always glad to help.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The CPS poll?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think that is the one, it's the one I linked earlier and it has a lot of flaws for a comprehensive poll.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> yap yap yap.  How about some brainstorm ideas to solve this Problem in Western Countries.
> 
> Solution:  Create an islamic _only _zone.  No one may come out.  You can quit islam and stay out forever but you can't come and go. Or you can choose to go to any muslim country.  Pick your poison.
> If they try to come out,  shot on site (you are either _with us or against us)._
> ...




Oh.  Isolation and murder works so good.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I smelled bullshit as soon as I saw it.  I know it's like five hundred pages but I have some background in this particular science so I was keen to give it a critical eye while watching the baseball game.  It's actually a very good study, asking all about everybody's origins, where they live, how they view the UK and their local community in terms of tolerance, values etc.  The idea of Sharia as community law pulled a whopping one percent.

So ---- good study well done, spawns dishonest headline written to bait the gullible in order to sell papers.
I don't get why they continue not to see right through that motivation.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That's the one who's methodology was severely questioned.  I try to use Pew because they're considered non-partisan, and sound.  I may not always like what I read, but I trust it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> CNN caught staging London Muslim anti-terror protest
> 
> how low will they go?
> 
> CNN Caught Staging Fake News Scene – Mike Cernovich – Medium




I would not play it.....sorry. It said "you agree to Twitter cookies"  I am not sure I like that at this time.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

ISIS claims responsibility for London attack


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

depotoo said:


> ISIS claims responsibility for London attack



I'm shocked.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



None of this is about "laughter".  None of this is about "thread count" whatever that is (I thought it was something you look at buying bedsheets).

No Grasshopper this is about basic *honesty*.  You (and others) trotted in an assertion that was nothing more than click bait.  In your case you had the actual study in hand, posted it in at least two threads, and never bothered to vet your own source --- because confirmation bias.  You liked what the click-bait headline said and swallowed whole, never stopping to ask first "wait --- is this true"?

That's just sloppy work.  If this was a newspaper and you were the reporter you'd be at the unemployment office tomorrow morning.  Don't be so damned gullible.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I usually stay away from polls because they can be shakey. Live and learn.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm not a reporter, never claimed to be a reporter, I don't care what your critique is. I have a real job and don't hang out on this site. If you don't like my post ignore them, I usually ignore yours. So, boohoo, keep crying and I will keep laughing at you. 

I don't take you or this site seriously, it is all about fun for me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah -- and I'd support YOU if you stuck to that distinction. I'd jump foxholes and JOIN YOU if you were ONLY making the point that Islam can thrive in Western countries if they are culturally assimilated and fear the threat from radicalized Muslims as much as the West now does. 

But you prefer to be a Pinata filled with factoids trying to defend ALL of ISLAM -- including the MAJORITY that only knows dictatorial theocracies with UGLY repressive laws and customs. And in your zeal to do that -- you drag EVERYTHING Christian, Jewish or Nazified into the mix. 

I missed the part where the apologists for Dylan Roof came out and USED Radical Muslim Terrorists to MINIMIZE the awful deed that he committed. Has no bearing on THIS issue. Also just get the strange suicidal bent you have for MINIMIZING the security threats that we're now seeing. 

You use Politifact like they are an objective fountain of LEGAL truth on matters. FACTS don't matter. Because facts are plentiful and full of contention when ASSERTED as a proof of anything. I've seen fact-checkers (maybe PolitiFact, maybe another ) actually use your method to minimize the danger of terrorism.  I remember it well, because it was obscenely naive. And that was they REFUTED some claim about the danger of terrorist attacks by comparing the "death rate" to lightning.  Could be a chuckle, but it was a "fact" of sorts. But a stupid one to use in winning an argument. *Because LIGHTNING is NOT illegal, immoral, or an UNAVOIDABLE risk.* And any "fact-checker" THAT DESPERATE to declare something phony -- needs to have their "fact-checking licence revoked"...  You need to PROVE assertions. Facts are USED for that. But they in themselves are subject to qualification, BIASED SELECTION, and misuse. 

The kamikaze pinata thing is only gonna change hearts and minds if you first acknowledge the FEARS and the PROBLEMS. I suggest you look at the monumental cataclysmic results of taking a culturally ISOLATED and carefree SMALL Swedish island with ONE cop and ONE murder in the last 200 years and having the Federal Govt there PLOP DOWN a 2500 person Muslim Refugee Center in town.  And have the BALLS to tell the folks on that island to "Deal with It" and STFU... 

THEN -- MAYBE -- you'll understand the baseball bats and incoming ordinance being lobbed at you..


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> I usually stay away from polls because they can be shakey. Live and learn.


But you're supposed to quote polls you like and attack those you don't!

Don't you know the RULES?

Get your SHIT TOGETHER, pal.
.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> I missed the part where the apologists for Dylan Roof came out and USED Radical Muslim Terrorists to MINIMIZE the awful deed that he committed.



I didn't follow that closely but check out the Jeremy Christian thread if you want to see that dynamic in action.

Murdererpologists crawling around there like cockaroaches.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



In a very real sense you DO "claim to be a reporter" when you trot in an assertion that looks real, but isn't.

That's spreading disinformation. It ain't "entertainment".  Go get your own shit straight before you fling it.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 4, 2017)

Here's the latest information from the very ethical truth telling news source "The Gateway Pundit'

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/msnbc-host-questions-unarmed-london-police-overreacted-much-force-video/


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sue me, I can post what I want, if you don't like it, cry...oh wait that is what you are already doing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



 Which doctor performed your backbone implant?

It looks to have taken quite well.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sorry you took that as any kind of scathing criticism. It's dialogue and suggestion. When you have an OP POLL asking if Muslims should be banned from all Western countries and 66% right now AGREE to that, I've got to side with Coyote. And if it turns out that the 2 of us are REALLY in a minority on that question -- I want people in my foxhole that can EXPLAIN why that's an awful idea.  

Not necessary to defend ALL of the Islamic world to make complete Muslim bans go away. In fact -- it's NOT POSSIBLE. But completely banning Islam from Western World or bombing Mecca are TWO proposals I'm not gonna let get implemented. 

We need smarter and more efficient government. Ones that will show humanitarian heart in ways other than housing refugees that have no desire or intent to become "westernized". Like creating safe zones in the war zones like 5 or 6 YEARS ago and starting NEW cities and infrastructure within them...


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Not necessary to defend ALL of the Islamic world to make complete Muslim bans go away. In fact -- it's NOT POSSIBLE. But completely banning Islam from Western World or bombing Mecca are TWO proposals I'm not gonna let get implemented.


The People of Spain are very proud to have done that centuries ago. I guess they got tired of shipping off 3,000 blonde virgins ti the Caliphate as tribute


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The problem is this isn't new, its been going on for centuries. Everyone has grand ideas and the only thing they understand is death. Are there good Muslims? Yes. But how do you distinguish between the radicals and the good?

Sorry but I don't want our children growing up in this. The number of Americans opposing Islam is growing and with each new attack the number increases. The clock is ticking for them to straighten up and fly right. Or crash and burn...their choice


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 4, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Wow, I can't see the post of the poster you're replying to, because they're on ignore. But stating that he wants to go around killing people because they don't agree with him, basically puts him in the same category as the Muslim Terrorists and US govt.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessary to defend ALL of the Islamic world to make complete Muslim bans go away. In fact -- it's NOT POSSIBLE. But completely banning Islam from Western World or bombing Mecca are TWO proposals I'm not gonna let get implemented.
> ...



Indeed. Our first intro to "Islamic Terrorists" was during Thom Jeffersons' admin. 3000 blonde virgins could pay for a lot of MidEast oil. Weren't enough "blonde" virgins in Spain at the time to make the deal.     

That was an occupation. Our issues are immigration policies. And we should be asking folks to come that WANT to be American or British. Not to live in isolated enclaves and PRETEND they are still in Syria or Sudan. That's an issue of how Western Govts don't function correctly and make chronically bad Foreign Policy.  Not a call for another Crusade...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



There's a LONG LIST of US loyalists from Iraq, Libya, and Afghanistan that RISKED THEIR LIVES for us when we were fighting radicals in THEIR countries that WANT to come here. They would be PRIME candidates for HELPING us to decide who is entering to BECOME american and who only want to come here to continue the crap culture that they were born into. There's ONE way to tell. Those folks should be WELCOMED here. Because we KNOW who they are and their lives are now in danger in their home country. 

If govt had brains -- this would be ONE obvious way to tell....


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Ask any liberal. They can't tell you what an "American" is. There is an American culture. Most understand that. Most liberals do not.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> We need smarter and more efficient government. Ones that will show humanitarian heart in ways other than housing refugees that have no desire or intent to become "westernized". Like creating safe zones in the war zones like 5 or 6 YEARS ago and starting NEW cities and infrastructure within them...




Say what?  We are so far in debt...........why is it our problem?  Let them fix their own messes.  They have had about 1000 years and they are getting worse.  Hopeless.  Useless.  They Contribute nothing positive.  Iran is the best of the bunch and that is saying something.  We have enough problems in the USA.  Build new cities? with infrastructure?  Matthew hello.......Let the ME build what they need.

How about a Global Burn the Koran party day?  Don't you hear about the non-stop un-provoked attacks?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Perhaps, I have a very good friend who was in the ME while in the USAF, he told me the same once, but also added Muslims throughout history have had problems assimilating and blending with other cultures. My best friend was in Iraq and he told me the same, very few could be trusted. Finally my father was in the ME, he knew Islam and he knew Muslims, he told me when I was very little what you see happening was going to happen...I remember asking him why and he said "why does a dog hunt? It's their nature."


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I think most Right Wingnuts on here were taught to hate.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > We need smarter and more efficient government. Ones that will show humanitarian heart in ways other than housing refugees that have no desire or intent to become "westernized". Like creating safe zones in the war zones like 5 or 6 YEARS ago and starting NEW cities and infrastructure within them...
> ...



This country went through 3 fucking decades of bombing 3 to 5 Arab Muslim countries a year. We locked up Iraq with a madman and caused the deaths of 100s of THOUSANDS of Iraqi from lack of medicine, food, infrastructure for TWELVE YEARS, bombed them DAILY and THEN expected them to thank us for "liberating them".  We then proceeded to take 3 or 4 other relatively stable theocratic dictatorial countries and turn them into smoking holes and ideal breeding grounds for Radical Islamic Terrorists. 

We BROKE IT -- We buy it. We should have kissed Assad's ass and got him his country back in exchange for setting up safe zones to sort the non-combatants from the combatants. Funding for infrastructure to come as PAYMENTS for our aid in creating and protecting those zones. No millions of refugees flooding Europe and being "parceled off" to the US and Australia.

And we should finally learn the lesson that we are NOT gonna make "Democracy bloom" in that region. and that these countries NEED brutal dictatorial bastards to govern them and KEEP them from killing each other. The LParty told America that 25 years ago and BOTH parties ignored us and called us "treasonous doves"...  Sorry kids, we've been consistently RIGHT on this for close to 3 decades. WE -- just want to get out of this nightmare as badly as ANY Dem or Repub. And WE would make it happen..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I really don't care what you think. You post complete crap, don't know the first thing about half the topics you comment on and you're annoying


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> I think most Right Wingnuts on here were taught to hate


Some things are worth "hating." Tells us a lot about you, that you don't.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



ANY desparate CULTURE has that problem. It's NOT the religion. Coming from Yemen to the USA would be the religious equivalent of asking an Orthodox Jew to demote themselves to Reform Judaism. BUT -- that's the LEAST of it. 

The larger part of the assimilation problem is when they realize THESE western govts don't protect them from being "made uncomfortable" -- don't HAVE their back when they when want a stoning or an honor killing.  And ALL those things are CULTURAL -- not religious..


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> and THEN expected them to thank us for "liberating them".


They did!  But then, we elected Obama


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Well when you come to s country you adapt to it's laws. Yiu dont get pissed off and run trucks through innocent bystanders. THEN scream it's their fault because of some nonsesnse


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 4, 2017)

Well this Londoner has his priorities right.  Running with a Pint of beer from the carnage.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Well this Londoner has his priorities right.  Running with a Pint of beer from the carnage.
> 
> View attachment 131022


Clearly a "sugar britches"


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> don't HAVE their back when they when want a stoning or an honor killing.



Seriously? And how many stonings and honour killings have happened in western countries? I know that the latter happen, but how many per head of population? Stuff all...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I think most Left Wing Political Junkies were HOOKED on hating Republicans by their families. That's why I hate BOTH sides.    So MUCH hate -- they don't have the left over computing power to problem solve, think independently, or lead...


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > don't HAVE their back when they when want a stoning or an honor killing.
> ...


Honor killings and beheadings ok with you?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Those christian drug cartel guys do a lot of that kind of stuff.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Not if you're signed up to beCOME a citizen. Not all refugees are gonna embrace the Pitt. Steelers, watch the Miss America contest or CARE about our laws and Constitution. Somehow in this brutal debate, NO ONE seems to be making the distinction between REFUGEES and IMMIGRANTS. Even simpler than "extreme vetting". You stress them to declare WHY they want to come to America. Instead of Poland or Sweden or Egypt and Dubai.

Past generations of "immigrants" figured out the answer to that question BEFORE they boarded the boat.  Didn't they?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I suppose, the fact is there is a problem and tbe problem centers on one faction. Until you can figure out how to vet a ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > don't HAVE their back when they when want a stoning or an honor killing.
> ...



In the isolated British Muslim communities Immans attempt to "moderate" this as best they can. But still their advice is sometimes at odds to British law. First impulse is to EXPECT those options to be on the table. In fact -- that's WHY they run to the Imman and NOT help from local legal counsel, psychiatrists, and other "western inventions". 

In fact they largely SHUN all that because it's totally alien to them and their parents and grandparents. It's a huge CULTURAL barrier that has little to do with the Religion they practice.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



All legal, govt history is virtually destroyed in their countries. And what's LEFT such as documents and passports are unreliable. So you can STUDY "extreme vetting" all you want. But the answer really is -- are they refugees or are they actually declaring a conviction to become CITIZENS??? 

If you've traveled to Israel -- a skilled Israeli Airport interviewer can determine your intentions in under 5 minutes. Because they ASK the right questions. And they are skilled at evaluating the answers.  Probably WAAAAY too sophisticated for our 19th Century American bureaucracy to handle.  And the legal challenges for PROFILING would play out for 10 years. So we'd have to apply this fairly equally to all "temporary residents" and any type of "long term VISAs"...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Go change your votes. Practicing Islam in the West doesn't NEED to banned. We just need better immigration policy and more competent govt. Because it's been working well in America before WE turned most of the Middle East into a smoking hell hole...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 4, 2017)

If those terrorists were radical Islamists, these in video would be like moderates?



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Some of the problem is those communities import their Immans from the "old country" - I've heard it suggested that in some countries they may stop doing that, and instead bring utilize western Immans.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> If those terrorists were radical Islamists, these in video would be like moderates?
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Those chaps would fit right in at Beserkley wouldn't they? Biggest  "aggression"  would be the cigarette... 

So what? They WANT to go home? Advertise for refugees who hate their relocation -- help them to go home or pick another country to be a refugee in.. 
Or give them scholarships to any leftist University of their choice. They'll fit right in...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



*"In the isolated British Muslim communities"
*
They are like this in the majority of Western nations, they deliberately isolate themselves into their own closed communities, they do this because they have no intention of integrating into Western society which they hate.

So the question is considering they hate Western society so much why do they want to even come to Western nations.

*"But still their advice is sometimes at odds to British law."*

You live according to the law of the land, if they don't want to adhere to the law of the land they should be deported.

*"In fact they largely SHUN all that because it's totally alien to them and their parents and grandparents."*

Another example of them having no intention to integrate into Western society which they despise.

*"It's a huge CULTURAL barrier that has little to do with the Religion they practice."*

And it's an impossible barrier to overcome because they don't want to overcome it. Essentially they want to live in Western society which they hate and live according to the customs and laws of the nations they originate from, be it Pakistan, Somalia or wherever.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


I can imagine them being a muslim version of this:


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sorry but I don't want our children growing up in this. The number of Americans opposing Islam is growing and with each new attack the number increases.



That number can only "go up" as long as you useful idiots continue to plant the bigot tree that it's a _"religion" _committing the attacks, rather than the gaggle of political radicals that it is.

The longer you go on with that bullshit, the longer you feed it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




So which immigration authority ASKED them if they intended to become citizens? Isn't that an obviously IMPORTANT question for any refugee? If they're only interested in temporary sanctuary from the chaos and killing and wars and DESIRE to live in Arab culture --* who decided to toss them into the general population rather than a temporary living situation in the host country? *

Why "vet" anyone who states that they prefer to return to the MidEast? Why is this NOT part of the problem-solving here?  Is there some One World Euro conspiracy that craves completely borderless, unified culture?

This just baffles me. Seems like everyone was jumping to the conclusion that ALL these war-zone refugees were just YEARNING for freedom and bikinis and martini lunches. It's as completely ludicrous as the past Dem/Rep concept of making "democracy bloom in the Mid East"..  IT's pure fantasy. And it took destroying 1/2 of the Mid East for the voters to start SEEING that...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

1/3 of Mosques prach hatred towRd  Christianity and other peoples
Go ask a 30 year old urban area Muslim who works and likes his life that very question. Do it!  Do it politely but do it. Absurd PC on issues of race and religion is over
      Some of you will report back to me that I am wrong and I have to accept that when asking for a survey like this
     Others  of you are going to be quite shocked in some cases as I certainly  was when this young Muslim man shared his assessment  to me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't want our children growing up in this. The number of Americans opposing Islam is growing and with each new attack the number increases.
> ...



Somewhat true Pogo -- but I'm just dying to see the debate between you and an ISIS hit team when you debate whether they are "political radicals" or True Muslims...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So you propose to float any kind of fake-news turds you want, no matter how much disinformational mythology it creates, and it's just "your entertainment" for which you take ---- no responsibility.

Yeah I already know that.  It's why I point it out.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> 1/3 of Mosques prach hatred towRd  Christianity and other peoples
> Go ask a 30 year old urban area Muslim who works and likes his life that very question. Do it!  Do it politely but do it. Absurd PC on issues of race and religion is over
> Some of you will report back to me that I am wrong and I have to accept that when asking for a survey like this
> Others  of you are going to be quite shocked in some cases as I certainly  was when this young Mudlim  man shared his assessment  to me.



1/3 of the mosques where?

There are at least two muslims here who have said that is not what occurs in the mosques they attend.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Send 'em over.  We'll smoke hashish and talk about how the IRA -- the last group to bomb Manchester --- were never branded as "radical Catholicic terrorists".


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



"It's their nature".


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The dictators we propped up did keep things in check even if brutal to some of their people especially opponents

Now we have willy nilly nitwits that want to be randomly brutal to all other people all the time with no beef other than they are breathing . Much worse problem on scale and scope.
Islam or not that shit needs to be brought to  a halt


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> 1/3 of Mosques prach hatred towRd  Christianity and other peoples
> Go ask a 30 year old urban area Muslim who works and likes his life that very question. Do it!  Do it politely but do it. Absurd PC on issues of race and religion is over
> Some of you will report back to me that I am wrong and I have to accept that when asking for a survey like this
> Others  of you are going to be quite shocked in some cases as I certainly  was when this young Mudlim  man shared his assessment  to me.



What is the "hatred" based on? Is it political criticism of our interventionist Mid East consecutive string of failures? Because I'd have to agree with them on that. Is the hatred because they don't LIKE their host countries? That would need to be addressed and solved then. Is it just our support of Israel? Past siding with Sunni or Shia states? 

I mean we're all looking for sinners. It's OK obviously to go to Jihad against Christians in America. Several dozen posters a day at USMB demonstrate that hatred. 

Depends on what "hate" they might be preaching..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




I didn't take it as a scathing criticism.

I just thought it was refreshing that you were standing up to the Islamist's usual bull shit for a change.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > 1/3 of Mosques prach hatred towRd  Christianity and other peoples
> ...



Good. Thank you for the feedback


----------



## depotoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Absolutely right.  Sadly, memories are short.  On Nov 28, 13 people were hit with a car and/ or stabbed at Ohio state by a Somalian refugee, Abdul Razak Ali Artan .  Fortunately no one was killed in this terrorist attack.





flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Why is it that I end up surrounded by ALL the bullshit? All I want is for the anti-muslim bullshitters to check themselves for suggesting PURGES of all muslims or bombing Mecca. And start figuring out to preserve religious freedom in THIS country. Muslims in America were NOT a problem until of late. Figure out what went wrong.  I've given you ample clues.. The DIALOGUE is wrong. The POLICIES are brain dead. So FIX THEM. Don't escalate the hatred to the next Crusade.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Good we are on the same page.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 4, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



 and here, all I was doing is complimenting you for finally standing up to an underhanded Islamist agent.

I have not suggested purges of all Muslims or Bombing of Mecca.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2017)

We can't purge all Muslims for the acts of a few.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Again, who and what we stand for is irrelvant, things will happen on their own, like dominos collapsing on one another. By that I mean as the frequency, cruelty and lethality of these Islamic terror attacks in the West increase, so will the responses by the countries.  

The question is how many of our children will have to die until we get to that point.  In my opinion even one more is too much.  Concrete steps, not lip service mixed with politically correct speech, need to be taken immediately.  One of those steps could be to take Islam off the list of official religions.  It might sound harsh, but remember we are dealing with an ideology that kills little girls that are going to a concert.  Drastic circumstances require drastic responses. We are talking about preserving our freedoms and way of life.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > 1/3 of Mosques prach hatred towRd  Christianity and other peoples
> ...


Until you live in the middle east then you WONT understand why the Muslims HATE, the western world way of living.  I spent 5 1/2 years over there as a contractor, and during that time, talked to the indigenous people.  They said "One reason why they hate us is that we allow our women to "SLUT" around.  They see stuff like Beyoncé, Madonna, and other liberal women showing almost everything which they see as Whorish.  They watch movies where liberals are out killing others, driving like speed demons, and once again treating women as if they are whores.  The teachings of the Koran is that a Muslim is supposed to either, convert or KILL infidels.  What ever means are necessary, to lie, cheat, steal you way to achieve the goal of the Koran.  When you see a moderate Muslim, they have turned away from the true beliefs of the Koran, that is why the hard liners end up blowing the moderates up, for the moderates are seen as traitors to Islam.  Liberals don't understand this, because they have been so brainwashed into thinking that it is everyone elses fault for why the Muslims hate us, all they have to do is look at themselves(liberals) and they are the reason.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

One of the attackers had been featured in a tv show The Jihadi Next Door.
London attacker featured in TV doco on radicalisation
And from the Sun, he had been listening to an American cleric-
The unnamed man said he contacted cops in Barking, east London, after the maniac killer discussed ISIS-inspired terror attacks.

He told BBC’s Asian Network that the jihadi had become brainwashed after watching clips of US hate preacher Ahmad Musa Jibril.

He said: “He used to listen to a lot of Musa Jibril. I have heard some of this stuff and it's very radical.


His info is found here-
Ahmad Musa Jibril - WikiVisually
Evidence of his influence on individuals participating in _violent jihadism_ is indicated by a survey done by the The International Centre for the Study of Radicalisation and Political Violence which indicated approximately 60% of 150 people involved in Syrian fighting (most from ISIS or Al-Nusra Front), followed Musa Jibril on their Twitter accounts, his Twitter account has more than 33,000 followers and his Facebook account had over 145,000 likes.[2][7]


It states his Facebook was removed in 2014, but it is still there, under a similar name.

His Facebook and twitter are out there as well.
His own blog
Shaykh Ahmad Musa Jibril


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Again, who and what we stand for is irrelvant, things will happen on their own, like dominos collapsing on one another. By that I mean as the frequency, cruelty and lethality of these Islamic terror attacks in the West increase, so will the responses by the countries.
> 
> The question is how many of our children will have to die until we get to that point.  In my opinion even one more is too much.  Concrete steps, not lip service mixed with politically correct speech, need to be taken immediately.  One of those steps could be to take Islam off the list of official religions.  It might sound harsh, but remember we are dealing with an ideology that kills little girls that are going to a concert.  Drastic circumstances require drastic responses. We are talking about preserving our freedoms and way of life.




 People sure do become stupid whenever the word "religion" is attached to a specific ideology.  If they were to think at all (which few do), they would realize that religion is simply a sub set of ideology just as pit bull is s subset of dog. It is a specific type of ideology where the creation of a God or Gods explains the world to its followers instead of direct observation.  As an ideology, it is a belief system chosen freely -- or at least SHOULD be chosen freely.

 People treat the rejection of the totalitarian supremacist ideology we call Islam as if it were an act of bigotry, but they do so while ignoring the fact that an ideology is chosen freely. Do they consider the rejection of any OTHER ideology as bigoted? No, of course not as they have been conditioned by their peers to view just this one ideology as inviolate. They treat Islam as if it ISN'T a choice, that one is born into this extremely restrictive, anti-humanist way of life and that's that.  In doing so, they fail to realize that if Islam isn't a choice, that is the every reason why it should be rejected.

  If this specific totalitarian ideology is chosen freely, then restricting the contamination it brings to modern culture should be perfectly reasonable. If it isn't a choice for those who spread it, why do we even call it a religion? The very fact that it isn't a choice and those wishing to spread the contamination see their duty as working towards that time when it is not a choice for anybody at all, then why the hell are we treating it with such reverence?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Exactly!  I lived in the ME as well.  You said it best, the so called "moderates" the Left keeps referring to aren't even considered real Muslims. These moderates are the first to get executed when the real Muslims take over.  All these so called "radical" or "extremist" groups aren't radical at all!  They're carrying out TRUE Islam, and are saying so themselves.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Shows so much about you....and I could care less about muslims...or any patriarchal religion...all are excuses for control.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, who and what we stand for is irrelvant, things will happen on their own, like dominos collapsing on one another. By that I mean as the frequency, cruelty and lethality of these Islamic terror attacks in the West increase, so will the responses by the countries.
> ...


It's pretty straight forward, Islam as it stands now, is totally incompatible with freedom, democracy, and human rights.  It is basically intolerant and an anathema to everything that we in the West cherish.  The Left will keep trying to mix the oil of Islam with the water of Democracy, but as we know these two will never mix, unless you change the composition of one of the two.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How many have you killed, tough boy?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2017)

Just looking at the poll above --- *forty five* out of seventy-one voters --- with two more voting a cop-out "maybe" ---  are actually willing to spit on their own Constitution ... either that or they have no clue what's in it ---




​
'Tis a sad sad comment on the Cult of Ignorance. 

I mean how can you *possibly *miss that?  It's the _first phrase in the first point_.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2017)

If the current trend in Islamic terror attacks continues, candlelit vigils will soon be the number one cause of global warming.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

I think things get simplified way to much.  Islam is a world religion that includes a lot of different cultures from the Middle East, to Europe, to the America's, Africa, Asia - cultures that might have  very little in common in comparison with each other beyond the same religion.  So when you are talking about "Muslims this" and "Muslims that" - which Muslims are you talking about?

For example we can all agree that certain cultural practices - honor killling, fgm, child marriages - are abhorant in ANY culture that practices them.  But not all cultures that practice them are Musllim and not all Muslim cultures practice those things.  It's the same with the Quran and Hadith's - how it's interpreted and followed around the world.  When you say that "moderate Muslims" aren't "real" Muslims you are setting the stage for eternal conflict becuase you, also, don't acknowledge them as real Muslims.  In your mind the only "real Muslims" are the ones who "kill infidels" and that is based on a limited understanding of what is in the Quran, Hadith's and and a long history of Islamic jurisprudence (all of which are usually taken together by scholars) say on those matters. You are also closing the door on solutions because you are effectively saying Islam CAN'T change.  Yet is is changing and has been changing - the further you move from the Middle East.

If you refuse to recognize "moderate Muslims" as Muslims or to recognize that many Muslims just want the same thing you do (family, security, education for thier children, stability) - values we hold in common - then how will you move forward in a way that doesn't involve lynch mobs, concentration camps and mass expulsions on the one hand and continued radicalization within on the other?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

See "our way of life" has been deemed a wrong way of life by the Muz scum.
Liberals have sort of pitched in with them via a "lots wrong with America"  and together they espouse that we really are not entitled to our way of life thus life is taken


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> See "our way of life" has been deemed a wrong way of life by the Muz scum.
> Liberals have sort of pitched in with them via a "lots wrong with America"  and together they espouse that we really are not entitled to our way of life thus life is taken



I don't think so.

I think it's an oversimplification to say they hate the west because of our way of life because many CHOOSE to immigrate here to escape religious or ethnic persecution or to take advantage of the freedoms and rights we have and make a new life for themselves.  I think if you are going to ask why they hate us - you have to look at the history of Western meddling in the Middle East and the mess it's in right now.  Add to that you have, in Arab culture a VERY traditional culture that tends to require a circle of elders decision for any deviation from tradition so embracing the rights and freedoms the west takes for granted is going to take a while.  You also have a culture that tends to readily believe in conspiracy theories to explain bad things.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You can almost compare liberalism and Islam to the way Socialists of WW2 were. There was far right Socialist Hitler and far left Socialist Stalin.  Both started out working together but soon the Socialist Hitler attacked Socialist Stalin and only because America got in the war that Stalin won.   If the US of A ever loses completely to Liberalism or Islam, then there is no one left to bail out the rest of the world.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 5, 2017)

1496683553065


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Just looking at the poll above --- *forty five* out of seventy-one voters --- with two more voting a cop-out "maybe" ---  are actually willing to spit on their own Constitution ... either that or they have no clue what's in it ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Somehow, I'm missing the part that says we are required to accept untold numbers of enemy combatants so they can wage jihad from within.

 The way some of you illiberal regressives talk, you would think mass murder is perfectly fine with you as long as it happens to somebody else.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 1496683553065


Did they make it to the cover of the ISIS news magazine as "ISIS' Good Muslim of the Week"?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


These Leftie terrorist enabling idiots don't realize that the first heads to get chopped off will be theirs.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

By some estimates there are 4 million Muslims in the Great Britain comprising about 5% of the population, of which about 23,000 of them are being watched as potential terrorists. Yup, the British are fucked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> 1496683553065



Again they seem to be random and not part of some central network. If they were part of some Hydra type network then you could establish who's running that network and go after them and shut the whole operation down.

But with these random small groupings there's no way of stopping them, they can get a vehicle at any time and just go and mow people down or at any given moment stab a group of people, not even a million police and soldiers on the streets can stop that.

The only way you could prevent it would be literally to round every Muslim up and take all of them off the streets, but of course Political Correctness won't allow that to happen and so unfortunately there will be more and more of these random attacks and more and more people slaughtered on the streets.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 1496683553065
> ...



Exactly...but, it's not political correctness.  Citizens have basic rights.  If you round innocent people up solely on the basis of religion, then you have to decide what to do with them.  And you have to decide what your country is then going to become as a result of those actions.  You will also drive it underground because you likely can't round up every Muslim, people will hide their faith like other's have under religious persecution and you'll end up fueling the terrorism.

I'm not sure what the "solution" is but it seems that there tips were given to police, like with Manchester - but not followed up (?) or taken seriously enough (?) - are there enough police?  Are they funded enough?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Again, who and what we stand for is irrelvant, things will happen on their own, like dominos collapsing on one another. By that I mean as the frequency, cruelty and lethality of these Islamic terror attacks in the West increase, so will the responses by the countries.
> 
> The question is how many of our children will have to die until we get to that point.  In my opinion even one more is too much.  Concrete steps, not lip service mixed with politically correct speech, need to be taken immediately.  One of those steps could be to take Islam off the list of official religions.  It might sound harsh, but remember we are dealing with an ideology that kills little girls that are going to a concert.  Drastic circumstances require drastic responses. We are talking about preserving our freedoms and way of life.



Here's the deal. War has literally been declared on Western countries by about 6 or 8 Jihadi groups. They are PERFECTLY CLEAR about who they are. They are stateless ideologues who want a Caliphate or an Islamic State. The current dictatorial theocracies that dominate in that region are not "Muslim Enough" for them.

It's not a criminal act. It's not an attack BY a religion..  It's various groups of stateless RADICALIZED pirates.
There's no mystery to this. No reason in Heaven or Hell why Islam can't be practiced peacefully in Western cultures with the right attention to immigration and assimilation. We (you and me and the Western countries) have ALREADY created a massive breeding habitat for these pirates out of formerly "stable" states. That damage HAS to be mitigated somehow to reduce the threat at it's roots.

OBVIOUSLY -- border control in this type of War (and it's a war) is important. The focus should be on that. Because the potential for ISIS/AlQueda/Hamas obtaining WMDs or weapons more dangerous and effective than vans and knives, is almost CERTAINTY at this point. 

We need to remain smart and calm.. And not BROADEN the war.  As much as I KNOW -- you'd love to do that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That must be why all those "religious nuts" have the discipline and love for tradition to get up early on their day's off and VOLUNTARILY go to services to hear UPLIFTING messages about doing "good deeds".  Yup it's all about "control"...   The "self-control" and humility type of control. A little humility is a good thing..


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 1496683553065
> ...



Political correctness? What happened to innocent until proven guilty? The U.S. Constitution doesn't allow for the rounding up of any group and take them off the streets. You can question them, you can watch them, but you can't take away freedoms because you are afraid of what "might" happen. If we started doing that, then we can start taking any group off the street for what "might" happen, that is a dangerous precedent to set. We could then start locking up Christians, Gun activists, gays, jews, blondes, Republicans and on and on.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > See "our way of life" has been deemed a wrong way of life by the Muz scum.
> ...



For DECADES -- BOTH parties in the US pursued a doomed policy to make Freedom and Democracy bloom in the Mid-East. It was based on a belief that MANY folks (apparently no where near enough) would LEAP at the opportunity to be in a more democratic, "westernized" culture. So -- of course there are some. The question is -- why aren't we screening current immigrants and refugees to those "standards"??? And why aren't we ASKING?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*"I'm not sure what the "solution" is but it seems that there tips were given to police, like with Manchester - but not followed up (?) or taken seriously enough (?) - are there enough police? Are they funded enough?"
*
I think that when David Cameron was their Prime Minister during Austerity cuts they cut something like 10,000 police, I'm not sure what sort of police though I'll have to read up, if these were regular police or Counter Terrorism type of police, if the latter that would be incredibly reckless a policy.

I was listening to the BBC yesterday and they were interviewing a retired policeman who was in Counter Terrorism and he said that he and many of his colleagues who most are now in their 60s and early 70s (they must have worked when it was more threats from Irish Sectarians than Killer Kebabs) would be willing to come out of retirement and basically work unpaid to assist in helping in attempting to get a grip on this whole situation.

If they have made this offer then it would be sensible for the British Government and also Scotland Yard to take them up because they need the extra hands on the deck.

The most senior British police officer of Muslim origin has said they should start rounding thousands up now and putting them into internment camps, of course people like me agree with with him, we've said they all need rounding up and putting into Special Camps.

Note this is termed "controversial" um not it's not controversial it's logical and sensible, it's only "controversial" to Leftist Kumbaya types who don't seem to give a crap how many people are slaughtered on the streets.

This is the MI5 Watch List he refers to, they shouldn't be watching them anymore, it's impossible to watch and keep track of 24/7 at least 3,000 Terror Kebabs, they need to round them up and get them off the streets and put them in internment camps and if need be put them out to sea in Prison Ships.

Here he is Tarique Ghaffur, he's a Muslim, he cannot be labeled a racist bigot therefore like we all are always labeled for saying exactly what he's saying. Anyone who thinks it's a good idea to have thousands of Radical Muslim Extremists on the loose on the streets is simply an Islamic Terrorist Enabler who doesn't care how many people get slaughtered.






*7/7 Met police chief calls for extremists to be locked up in INTERNMENT camps as he says MI5 and police cannot keep track of 3,000 terror suspects*

*The controversial call came from Tarique Ghaffur, a Muslim former police chief*
*He warns there are too many extremists in UK for police, MI5 officers to monitor*
*Mr Ghaffur proposes special centres be set up to detain up to 3,000 extremists*
*He was Assistant Commissioner at Scotland Yard when 7/7 bombings took place *


*"Thousands of radical extremists must be locked up in new internment camps to protect Britain from the unprecedented terror threat it faces, a Muslim former police chief declares today.

Writing exclusively for The Mail on Sunday, Tarique Ghaffur warns there are too many extremists on the streets for police and MI5 officers to monitor.

Mr Ghaffur, an Assistant Commissioner at Scotland Yard when the 7/7 bombings took place, proposes that special centres be set up to detain as many as 3,000 extremists, where they can be kept from launching attacks. 

They would also be made to go through a de-radicalisation programme."*

Here's the rest of the article.

Chief wants extremists to be locked in INTERNMENT camps | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm not sure what the "solution" is ?




1 -- Put an immediate halt to all immigration from Muslim countries.

2 -- enact sedition laws

3 -- Jail all Imams preaching Jihad and destroy their mosques

4 -- demand assimilation into western culture

5 -- Bust up no-go zones using the military

6 - Treat Islam for what it is -- a totalitarian, supremacist ideology viciously opposed to secular humanism.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



MET police chief needs to focus on the problem of disarming their street cops. It makes ALL of the UK a soft target. And spend less time using the words -- Internment Camps.  If you INSIST on taking unvetted refugees from war zones full of pirate combatants -- you might NEED to segregate them in SOME kind of special TEMPORARY accomodation that's NOT "a camp".  If the refugees themselves have no interest in becoming Brits or citizens. 

But there are MANY systemic problems that make the UK a "softer target" than it should be. The US shouldn't repeat those errors..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> These Leftie terrorist enabling idiots don't realize that the first heads to get chopped off will be theirs.




THey are feeding the crocodile hoping it will eat them last, but have you ever tried reasoning with a crocodile?

 What I find amazing about these absolutely clueless numb nuts is that they have themselves convinced that their championing of the very ideology that seeks to stamp out liberalism forever is some sort of requirement for being considered liberal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



We do not operate on the European Continent using the American Constitution.

If any of our Governments decide that this crowd are going to be rounded up and put into internment camps to protect public safety then they'll be rounded up and put into interment camps to protect public safety.

Fuck the American Constitution it doesn't apply to our Continent.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Didn't realize you weren't from America.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I think locking them up in internment camps is a dangerous idea - you are locking citizens up with no charges, and no due process.  We did something similar with Gitmo - and those were not citizens.  Some were dangerous some were innocent people caught in very broad sweeps.  Your example would be even worse because you are talking about actual citizens and they are being held without charge.  I think the potential backlash would be bad and the potential to create more radicalization high.

What I DO think they should is look at dual-citizenship.  They have a lot of people who are dual citizens - if someone is suspected of extremism - remove his dual citizenship and send him back to the other country he holds citizenship in.

I said it before, but I'll say it again as I think it bears repeating:



Coyote said:


> And, frankly, as ISIS loses territory and funding, I think we WILL see more of these attacks.  So it seems that the best way to address it first is at the community level - where people become radicalized might first be recognized. And in the prisons - many of the people who commit these attacks are thugs with substantial criminal records.  We need to keep ties strong with the Muslim communities - not label them as the enemy - because they're the ones best able to let us know about radicalization.  If a mosque is found to be preaching violence or violent jihad then they should be put under observation.   Muslim groups and authorities in western countries should consider whether they should be importing foreign imams who might not share western values instead of bringing Imam's up from their own.  Above all - Muslims are not a singular group but a group of diverse cultures from many different countries.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No it doesn't - but you have similar principles and rights don't you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Point one, all police everywhere should be armed and at all times.

Point two, we never wanted any of these so-called refugees in the first place, they shouldn't be among us, they have no right to be on our Continent, we are under no obligation to take them.

There should be Special Internment Camps set up in the Middle East near the hotspots of Syria and Afghanistan and also in North Africa near the hotspot of Libya and they all should be put into those special camps and kept there until sufficient time they can either be returned to their nation of origin or taken in by other Muslim nations and ONLY Muslim nations, there is no reason why Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, UAE for example cannot take in their OWN people, they all are Muslims, if need be FORCE other Muslim nations to take them in or threaten every sanction going on these Middle Eastern nations.

We don't want them they are trouble, we don't want them in threatening people while at the same time demanding that they're given free stuff including them thinking they can just grab Western women and have sex with them even if the word is "No".

I'm sorry I don't give a crap about them fleeing conflict, they've fucked up their own nations, we do not have to allow them in to fuck up our nations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'm Austrian from Salzburg. I have lived in England and have many friends.

This situation affects my entire Continent and it's getting to be too frequent a happening now, it's getting to the point soon where Governments are going to have to do something, people are not going to sit and be silent for much longer when every time they go out they'll be thinking is some Killer Kebab going to mow them down in a vehicle, this is an unacceptable situation in what are meant to be freedom loving Democracies.

In America you have yet to face these situations, when they come to you you might think differently than you do at this time.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> There should be Special Internment Camps set up in the Middle East near the hotspots of Syria and Afghanistan and also in North African near the hotspot of Libya and they all should be put into those special camps and kept there until sufficient time they can either be returned to their nation of origin or taken in by other Muslim nations and ONLY Muslim nations, there is no reason why Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, UAE for example cannot take in their OWN people, they all are Muslims, if need be FORCE other Muslim nations to take them in or threaten every sanction going on these Middle Eastern nations.



Syria and Iraq are mostly uninhabitable anymore. At least a 40% of each. So if there were an effort to provide refugee areas in Arab lands -- the intention should be to found actual LIVABLE places, NOT more "camps". Lots of money on the Arab Penin. to do that. ALL the Euro and American leadership for the past 6 or 10 years is responsible for that atrocious humanitarian crisis. AND the Euros doubled down with badly considered "fixes" involving injecting MILLIONS of refugees.

Another symptom for folks who EXPECT excellence, brilliance and common sense from their govt leadership.. It just NEVER happens -- does it? Largely because Foreign Relations and Immigration are 2 of the most FUNDAMENTAL responsibilities of the Federal govts. But they are too distracted EXPANDING their oversight over every aspect of people's lives to EVER perform their VITAL duties efficiently and responsibly..


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

It sounds like the police were aware enough to be monitoring two of these guys, but because there was no active "plot" they could see, they just monitored.

If possession of child porn is illegal and cause for arrest - shouldn't possession of or participation of ISIS propoganda be?  Like the below?

Khuram Butt and Rachid Redouane named as London Bridge terrorists - everything we know about them 
Butt was seen praying with a group of radical Muslims in Regent’s Park, including Mohammed Shamsuddin who was filmed warning that the black flag of Islam would one day fly over Downing Street and calling for Britain to adopt Sharia law. Shamsuddin was also filmed laughing at videos of Isis drowning men in a cage.

Butt could be heard asking for a compass so that he could pray towards Mecca.  The group were filmed praying in front of the black flag of Islam, which is used by Islamic State. Police later detained the group for an hour and searched for the flag but could not locate it. Butt could be heard saying: "What are you touching him for?"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > There should be Special Internment Camps set up in the Middle East near the hotspots of Syria and Afghanistan and also in North African near the hotspot of Libya and they all should be put into those special camps and kept there until sufficient time they can either be returned to their nation of origin or taken in by other Muslim nations and ONLY Muslim nations, there is no reason why Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, UAE for example cannot take in their OWN people, they all are Muslims, if need be FORCE other Muslim nations to take them in or threaten every sanction going on these Middle Eastern nations.
> ...



From the beginning many people were saying that Safe Zones should have been established at several points along the Syria-Turkey border, Safe Zones that anyone fleeing would be kept in.

This didn't happen so what you had was unlimited people fleeing into Turkey, a nation that isn't a war zone and then going from Turkey to Greek islands and then from Greece onto the European mainland and then crossing up to ten nations who are not war zones and them ALL demanding to be taken in by the handful of the richer nations.

Now those are not the actions of refugees, they are the actions of economic migrants. The UN's own rule on refugees is that they ask to stay in the FIRST nation they arrive that is not a war zone, that would be Turkey....that wouldn't for example be Sweden....they do NOT want to be in say Lithuania because the welfare benefits for them are not in existence.

They have been tutored by these NGOs where to go, what to say, told what they are supposed to be entitled to.

We need to shut down the NGOs who are people smuggling and people trafficking. NGOs boats wait off the coast of Libya to pick the African crowd up and instead of taking them to the nearest safe nation which would be Tunisia, they transport them across the Mediterranean to Italian islands and from there onto the Italian mainland....this is people trafficking and it's illegal.

The NGO boats should be sunk by the European Navies. Those working for the NGOs should be arrested.

Yes the Governments are too distracted expanding their oversight monitoring everyone else who is of no threat to anyone, while dropping the ball on those who are a severe danger to public safety and life itself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It sounds like the police were aware enough to be monitoring two of these guys, but because there was no active "plot" they could see, they just monitored.
> 
> If possession of child porn is illegal and cause for arrest - shouldn't possession of or participation of ISIS propoganda be?  Like the below?
> 
> ...



This is what I mean, they are random and acting at the moment, there is no active plot, they just go ahead and do it.

With these attacks they don't need a plot, they just get a few sharp knives, get into a vehicle and go and do it. There is little planning for such a happening, they don't have to assemble a suicide vest, they don't have to plan how they're going to get the suicide bomber into the target area unnoticed etc.

With regard to being filmed in front of an ISIS flag, this situation now should be considered enough to arrest them and take them away.

The whole method now must change on how to deal with these people.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2017)

If after a Muslim slaughter of innocents your first concern is Islamophobia, you're the problem.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 5, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> By some estimates there are 4 million Muslims in the Great Britain comprising about 5% of the population, of which about 23,000 of them are being watched as potential terrorists. Yup, the British are fucked.


I heard tonight on Sky news that the number of Muslims in the UK doubled in the last 10 yrs and is set to double again in the next 5.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


All the Imams in London have refused to say prayers over the bodies of the killers. Its a pretty clear message.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Apparently the 3000 figure is just the tip of the iceberg. Commissioner Cressida Dick said this morning on ? Sky News or BBC news that there are actually 'tens of thousands' of subjects of interest.
Given that it takes 30 to 40 MI5 officers to monitor just one of them, we can expect a LOT more Manchesters and Borough Markets etc :-(


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


It's pretty meaningless message. Perhaps these same imams should focus on being  proactive when it comes to ending extremist, not petty posturing after the fact.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


What would you have them do ?
They kick them out of their Mosques,they report them to the police and they condemn their actions. 

Both the Manchester and London killers were reported by their communities to the police and neither were followed up.

Probably because the tories have slashed police numbers.

What else should they be doing ?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I expected this response, I even asked myself that. My answer? I don't know, but  I have little respect  for any religion but  especially Islam, but this is more about how we non Muslims respond to their provocations to hate. Islam can go to hell.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


30% of the Imams instruct terror acts to be taken


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


You are moving the goalposts now. You realise that these nutters kill more muslims than non muslims dont you ?

They report the nutters and nothing gets done. Then they get abused for not doing anything. We should embrace them not abuse them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Which ones dickhead ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There are also other things that are not explained why nothing isn't being done.

For instance why is ISIS still being allowed to have a Twitter account?

There have been people with Twitter accounts who have posted about how we need to have for want of a better term, a Counter-Jihad against the Islamists, these people have had their Twitter accounts taken down and have been outlawed from using Twitter.

Yet Twitter hasn't outlawed ISIS itself from using Twitter and they haven't outlawed the ISIS supporters from using Twitter to celebrate each terrorist attack.

ISIS has a wide presence on the Internet across multiple websites, to be on the Internet they have to have an ISP provider, so why haven't the ISP providers been contacted and forced to hand over information and also told to shut those websites down?

The question is are the authorities and the Governments wanting to stop all these terrorist attacks? They are leaving thousands of Radical Extremists on the streets, they are ignoring warnings from others such as the warning they got about an attack was going to happen in Manchester, they are letting ISIS continue to have a Twitter account and multiple websites.

Something is not right about this situation.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


My guess?  They go through proxie servers, masking their whereabouts.  Use burn phones, then throw them out.  And as fast as they have been taken down, they start afresh.  They also operate on the dark web.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Well they're not on the dark web when they're using Twitter.

Also if Interpol and the FBI etc can take down worldwide paedophile rings who are operating on the dark web, then they should be able to do the same thing with the Radical Islamic Extremists.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yeah, um well, how about they come to the realization that beautiful theology of theirs is just another delusion? They make the Reverend Jim Jones look like pikers. You are gay, do YOU want to live in such a  world of restrictive theocracy Islam wants to impose?  Why defend them?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Why do you think I am Gay ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, who and what we stand for is irrelvant, things will happen on their own, like dominos collapsing on one another. By that I mean as the frequency, cruelty and lethality of these Islamic terror attacks in the West increase, so will the responses by the countries.
> ...


You are correct.  However, they aren't as stateless as we think.  Many of these Muslim countries like Iran and Pakistan are actually financing these terrorist groups, and they have their proxy armies doing their bidding, such as Hezbollah in Lebanon and Taliban in Afghanistan.

Another factor is Western nations naively allowing mass migration from Muslim countries, without realizing these people are still living in a medeival mindset, and are creating a similar environment both religiously and culturally to where they came from.  In other words it doesn't switch off once they enter the US.  And once the number reaches a certain percentage of the population, then they try to impose their way of life on the host nation, by any means necessary.

The main culprit here is the Obama presidency, remember how we were told that Al Queda is on the run?   Instead he ushered in the so called Arab Spring which turned stable countries into Islamic terrorist breeding grounds, created a vacuum which ISIS stepped in when he prematurely left Iraq, and of course Syria which brought about a genocide of so far 400,000 at the hands of a madman exporting millions of refugees into Europe and an opportunity for ISIS to penetrate the refugee population.

Any parent or citizen of the West should be concerned that we have come to a day and age where where little girls and waiting parents are getting slaughtered at pop concerts because they are "infidel sinners".  If we think what happened in Manchester won't happen in the US, think again, it will, it's only a matter of time.  We are like sitting ducks now.  I'm telling all my friends and relatives to stay away from crowds and open promenade type shopping / entertainment areas.  In other words with every terrorist event, our freedoms and rights are going to be chipped away slowly but surely.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 5, 2017)

USA was forced to put Japanese into internment camps because 500 or so were leaking information about Troop movements etc.   They put all of them?

The only new answer I see in this thread is to round up 3000 bad English muslims.  Good start.

I don't see them stopping the murderous un-provked attacks.  Too many want to do nothing at all?  That won't work.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


All those gay penguin threads


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Another one?
ISIS claims responsibility for Melbourne hostage situation
Isis claims responsibility for Melbourne siege that left two people dead


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Well, previous post of yours, but no matter.  No slight on you.  None the less,  why defend Islam? They are fools and becoming the crypto fascist without  borders. And it's the good Nazi-bad Nazi thing all over again . Do you really care about  what the GOOD Nazis did to offset the BAD ones? A little to little and a little to late.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It sounds like the police were aware enough to be monitoring two of these guys, but because there was no active "plot" they could see, they just monitored.
> 
> If possession of child porn is illegal and cause for arrest - shouldn't possession of or participation of ISIS propoganda be?  Like the below?
> 
> ...



The possession of child porn is illegal because a crime is committed in the process of making child porn and you are an accessory. 

On what basis would you ban ISIS material? It would be a violation of free speech, just like banning Nazi propaganda or other extreme propaganda. 

I am not siding with or against the idea, however there are constitutional considerations when looking at this idea. I think you could deem this as illegal material because of the violence associated with the material. Just be careful not to trample the Constitution and make sure it can't be easy to move the bars to other religions or groups.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Its nothing like the situation you describe.Why do you want to punish billions of people for the actions of a few nutters ? It defies logic.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Another one?
> ISIS claims responsibility for Melbourne hostage situation
> Isis claims responsibility for Melbourne siege that left two people dead


Like I said, all over the West the frequency, cruelty and lethality will increase until we have a major event with thousands or tens of thousands dead.  The Lefties in charge are going to keep giving lip service until the public gets fed up and throws them out of office.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


He already admitted to it, but for proof, just ask him to look at his own picture that he's posted.  What a friggin dork!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It defies logic that as a gay man you defend a culture that if in control, they'll cut your nuts off and throw you off rooftops, which is what is happening today in many Muslim countries.  The Left is very good at brainwashing useful yet useless idiots like you.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Another one?
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Are we on the same page historically? Yes, it is, Chamberlain was in denial, too. Nazis/Muslims are like that, when even so called GOOD Muslims can't defend against their own extremism, it dosen't bode well for Islam, does it?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Ive given you examples of the muslim community reporting extremists. What more do you want them to do ? Be specific.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


These things only happen in rogue states where there is no law. You take the extreme and present it as the norm. That is just dishonest.
Why do you assume that I am Gay ?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


If its not the gay penguins, maybe it's your obsession with Pink News?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

[


MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


It is not not a meaningless message, after all you are always complaining they don't do enough and when they do it's still not enough because it will never be enough.

The British Muslim leadership and community has been outspoken on this.  Those same  Imams have given tips to the police which were not followed up on. Sounds proactive to me.

Who knows, maybe if they realize they won't get prayers maybe they won't get to heaven and that might throw a hitch in recruitment.  It sends a message.


----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Another one?
> ISIS claims responsibility for Melbourne hostage situation
> Isis claims responsibility for Melbourne siege that left two people dead




Yes, in Melbourne a gunman took hostages, he called  a TV station and told  them "This is for ISIS"

The officers killed the terrorist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> ...



Maybe they should tell them that the 72 virgins they are promised are all going to look like these beached whales


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's a good point about Twitter and the internet.  Why can't they go after it like they do child porn?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?


Before the bodies are even cold, we are treated to sermons on islamophobic backlashes and endless parades of Muslims who refer to themselves as double victims and who blame all and sundry -  including  (just a day after the Londonistan attack)  'toxic masculinity' - yes really. 

What actually happens is lots of kumbaya, candles and teddy bears. But hey, they have to keep the islamopobia backlash myth alive and well.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 5, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> USA was forced to put Japanese into internment camps because 500 or so were leaking information about Troop movements etc.   They put all of them?
> 
> The only new answer I see in this thread is to round up 3000 bad English muslims.  Good start.
> 
> I don't see them stopping the murderous un-provked attacks.  Too many want to do nothing at all?  That won't work.


They didn't do it because anyone was leaking, they did because they were afraid.  And the  Americans of Japanese ancestry were too small a group to offer political resistance and because few were willing to stand up for them.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Rogue states?  Being gay is illegal in the entire Muslim world, you jackass, the only thing that varies is the extent of the punishment.  It doesn't matter that you are gay or not, but you are.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?


We elected a black son of a Muslim with Islamist sympathies as president, just should prove we aren't racists or Islamophobes, and look what happened...not only did he fuck up the entire world, our economy, and our security, but we have never been as divided as a country.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

skye said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Another one?
> ...


Praise to Allah.

  Seriously, this is like "night of the living dead."  I was at a restaurant at a busy pier over the weekend, and all the time I was checking out anyone with heavy looking backpacks.  This is the new reality we are living in. What the govt. isn't telling you is there is no defense against these animals.  It can happen at anytime, and anywhere. We are on our own.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


There's actually guys that get turned on by that.  "Believe it or not".


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Praise to Allah.
> 
> Seriously, this is like "night of the living dead." I was at a restaurant at a busy pier over the weekend, and all the time I was checking out anyone with heavy looking backpacks. This is the new reality we are living in. What the govt. isn't telling you is there is no defense against these animals. It can happen at anytime, and anywhere. We are on our own.


Welcome to the new, wild West -- all thanks to a government that won't listen to its people. Revolution is coming. Those who have cursed this Land will eventually pay for what they've done to its citizens.

And you're right. If a crazy Muslim is determined to murder innocent people, they cannot be stopped. But thank GOD these people are pretty stupid and haven't murdered on a scale they could if they were a little brighter.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?
> ...


Obama was not black, he was mixed race. Muslim? he was taught in Muslim schools. Pretty unusual stuff. I didn't vote for the guy, like I didn't vote for GW Bush, either. I liked both of them, but I despised their politics.  Don't kid yourself, Obama was just as entitled as Bush. One had the rich white entitlement, the other the poor black entitlement.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

I hope you guys don't mind me posting this here.  I had posted the link earlier.
The attack in Australia, claimed by ISIS in the last few days, was carried out by a Somalian that had been acquitted on other terror charges-





ISIS has claimed responsibility for Monday night's terrorist attack in Melbourne, in which a gunman and another man were killed and three police officers wounded. Somalian-born Yacqub Khayre (centre), 29, who carried out an 'ISIS-inspired' attack on the streets of an affluent Melbourne beachside suburb, had previously faced court over terror charges. Khayre murdered one man, wounded three police officers and took a woman hostage in a dramatic two-hour siege (left and right pictures) in serviced apartments on Bay Street, Brighton, on Monday. Khayre was killed by police in an exchange of 'severe gunfire' shortly before 6pm, ending the hostage situation inside 'The Buckingham' apartments. Now it has been revealed that Khayre was previously charged, and acquitted, with planning a suicide attack against the Sydney's Holsworthy army barracks in 2009. But despite being well known to counter terrorism police, he was released on parole and reportedly deemed a low-risk of offending - before committing the attack 'for IS and for al-Qaeda'.
Daily Mail Australia | Latest News, Entertainment and Sport | Daily Mail Online


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

reuters


British police found what appeared to be Molotov cocktails in the back of the van used by three militants to ram people during the London Bridge attack, Sky News said on Monday, citing unnamed sources.

At least a dozen bottles filled with clear liquid, which had rags stuffed in their tops, were found in the back of the hired van, and police had treated them as though they were petrol bombs, Sky News said.

Seven people died on Saturday after three attackers rammed the van into pedestrians, before stabbing revelers in nearby bars and restaurants.



(Reporting by Alistair Smout, editing by Andy Bruce)


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Social media was a no-no for surveillance under the previous administration.

US: ‘Things Went Wrong’ in Shooting Suspect’s Background Check
Blog: Obama Forbids FBI to Use Religion in Identifying Terror Threats, as ISIS Recruits Openly in U.S. Mosques
Tashfeen Malik’s Jihadist Social-Media Posts Were Deliberately Ignored by the Feds

http://thehill.com/policy/national-...quiring-strategy-for-combatting-terrorists-on
Passage of the bill comes after an ABC News report this week that Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson opted against ending a policy preventing officials from reviewing visa applicants’ social media accounts.





Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> reuters
> 
> 
> British police found what appeared to be Molotov cocktails in the back of the van used by three militants to ram people during the London Bridge attack, Sky News said on Monday, citing unnamed sources.
> ...





Hmmm....they got so busy chopping up the ones they had run over and crippled they forgot to get the full arsenal.  Yeah, run and hide in a big group squeezed together in a basement.  Fire in the hole!

I know I always carry a few Molotov cocktails around in the trunk.  Guess they thought the van would still run with Canadians caught in the steering linkage?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 5, 2017)

I also find myself looking around in crowded malls, but not only at the glorious hot babes in summer clothes.   I am in malls more often just walking around the last year.......don't ask.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Now it has been revealed that Khayre was previously charged, and acquitted, with planning a suicide attack against the Sydney's Holsworthy army barracks in 2009. But despite being well known to counter terrorism police, he was released on parole and reportedly deemed a low-risk of offending - before committing the attack 'for IS and for al-Qaeda'.
> Daily Mail Australia | Latest News, Entertainment and Sport | Daily Mail Online


Yet another KNOWN WOLF attack.
We need to stop treating Muhammad's cult followers as citizens with all the rights of a citizen. If they are even SUSPECTED, they need to be deported. Innocent people are being killed by these known wolves.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Praise to Allah.
> ...


Rest assured, as we speak they're working on bigger and bigger stuff. A dirty nuke (easy to a quire, easy to set off) in the middle of NYC will bring about hundreds of thousands dead and make a 15 mile radius inhabitable for 10 years at least.  And then you have all kinds of other easily accessible WMD's such as anthrax, poisoning our food and water system, attacking power grids, etc. and you have sworn enemies such as N Korea and Iran that will provide such weapons at the right price. The reason it hasn't happened yet is because they haven't gotten their hands on it.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Or they are planning it perfectly.  They had planned 9/11 for years.  Patience they have.





Roudy said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> reuters
> 
> 
> British police found what appeared to be Molotov cocktails in the back of the van used by three militants to ram people during the London Bridge attack, Sky News said on Monday, citing unnamed sources.
> ...


So in other words they wanted to kill hundreds before they got to their virgins.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thousands.





Roudy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > reuters
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 5, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they take this PCP like drug before they go on their "missions" that turns them into total zombies.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 5, 2017)

This is ALL because Saddam got his arse kicked?  Invades Kuwait,  UN says get out, allows months.  Finally 17-25 countries push the madmans troops out.   Years later, Iraq does not abide by UN inspections and 17 countries hit him again.  This sets off allahs' boys?  All blamed on GWB? Too many dopes in the USA and MSM to survive.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 5, 2017)

Fuck Islam!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> If the current trend in Islamic terror attacks continues, candlelit vigils will soon be the number one cause of global warming.



Surely it will be US military planes going off to bomb some little children


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If the current trend in Islamic terror attacks continues, candlelit vigils will soon be the number one cause of global warming.
> ...


It would be nice to have wpns that seeked bad guys and only killed them, BUT REALITY DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY! You can't blame us for civilian deaths when the enemy uses them as shields.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Yeah, you can't blame the US for start wars to get cheaper oil and then wanting to bomb those that seek to defend their land against US invasions and bombings when civilians get killed, no, not at all.

Just like you can't blame terrorists in London, Paris, Manchester, Brussels, when civilians get killed, they were just getting in the way of their bombs and knives. Yeah, not their fault at all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 5, 2017)

Tilly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?
> ...



Katie Hopkins gets it right, she always gets it right, she says what Theresa May needs to do, round up the 3,000 on the Watch List, deal with the Saudi funded Mosques that are in London etc and also she slaps the Pakistani Mayor of London on his evasive non-response....he's more suited of course to be the Mayor of Islamabad.

Zak Goldsmith would have won if the Socialists had not have run a Kebab to get the Kebabs out voting for a fellow Islamist.

The below video duration is five minutes and twenty six seconds.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Oh my God. You can't be serious. This woman is an absolute freak. That fact that you think like she does is scary.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

We have these people running around doing killings In the name of  Allah and a bunch of cowering PC bullshitters saying "It's not in the name of Allah...they are not qualified  to say so"
See me and all other don't want to be blown up types are stuck with the predicament of listening to the killers more  than their defenders .

Islam or not Muslims are getting dragged into this and they must clean it up or be extremely participatory With helping .
How  about letting some observers  attend a Mosque service.?You all are welcome to come to my Methodist church Anytime.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



^^^^^
Can someone translate this to one of the known human languages please?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> We have these people running around doing killings In the name of  Allah and a bunch of cowering PC bullshitters saying "It's not in the name of Allah...they are not qualified  to say so"
> See me and all other don't want to be blown up types are stuck with the predicament of listening to the killers more  than their defenders .
> 
> Islam or not Muslims are getting dragged into this and they must clean it up or be extremely participatory With helping .
> How  about letting some observers  attend a Mosque service.?You all are welcome to come to my Methodist church Anytime.


Exactly, most of these terrorist groups have leaders that are devout Muslim Imams carrying out "true Islam". Yet the Left keeps telling them and their victims, it isn't Islam.  Funny stuff.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 6, 2017)

why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

ninja007 said:


> why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.


The virus of Islam now has its fangs into its host, the socialist US Democratic Party, while hiding behind it.  Once it is done sucking all of the host's blood and is strong enough, it will dispose of its camouflage and start devouring the entire country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *President Trump sends tone-deaf travel ban tweet amid London Bridge terror*
> Source: Daily News
> 
> President Trump used the occasion of a terror attack in London to plug his proposed travel ban Saturday evening.
> ...


God, he is such a fucking moron. What an embarrassment to the US he is. The mayor of London would make a much better president than Trump: Sadiq Khan is more intelligent, better educated, more presidential and dignified, more circumspect and just a better overall person than the big orange head.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Name these countries, please. Don't forget any. That could be dangerous.
> ...


LOL Saudi Arabia, Trump's second best friend after Putin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.
> ...


Hysterical. Do you actually believe this nonsense.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 6, 2017)

ninja007 said:


> why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.


It's a fair question, and I'd begin by pointing out that the people doing this are not liberals, they're progressives.  Two different things.

Here are two honest* liberals* discussing this very issue.  The one on the right is a Muslim who puts his life on the line every day fighting against jihadism and for an Islamic Reformation.  He has to fight two groups:  The jihadists and the Regressive Left, a term he coined and explains:
.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > 1496683553065
> ...





> Again they seem to be random and not part of some central network.


 Being somewhat of an expert on Islamic affairs, by being over in the middle east for 5 1/2 years, the central network is called Islam with their playbook, called the Quran(Koran).  In it, the book tells Muslims to kill infidels or convert them, either must be done.  Back just after the war, and Germany an ally to Muslims lost, one of the new rules for the Middle East to be accepted was to release their black slaves.  So the blacks had a choice, either to convert or be killed.  No blacks were killed, but continue to be treated as 2nd class citizens because of the slave background.  And to think, blacks in America want to become Muslims, but are totally clueless how they would be treated over there.  Just shows how uneducated the US is becoming.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Wow, some of the silliest logic I have heard in a long time.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

Muslim Congressman Andre Carson was asked on CNN if he's felt anti-Muslim hatred. Why wasn't he asked to condemn the Muslim terrorists?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

Trump just wants an extra level of security, not b/c he hates Muslims. It's b/c he loves America so much.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2017)

ninja007 said:


> why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.


You mean, why do Liberals defend the 1st Amendment?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Why would Muslim imams officiate over the deaths of people who aren't Muslim? Most Muslims - including our mayor, Imams and politicians - keep telling us these Muslim scum terrorists ARE NOT MUSLIM so it's not much of a concession to not say prayers for them if they are not Muslims, is it? 
Are you as gullible and as keen to have the wool pulled over your eyes in other walks of life too?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Yes Tilly I think we agree. However there are some who think that the wider Muslim community supports these characters. It is worth making the point that they do not.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You don't really know that the majority do not, though, Timmy.
Two thirds have already told us that they wouldn't report their suspicions to the police. Now, I realise that these two thirds say they will speak to imams and family - rather than the police - but that just doesn't cut it - particularly since it is a well known fact that the majority of our mosques and imams are infected with wahabi and deobandi ideology.

Not very comforting at all. AND until we stop hearing form 99.9 % recurring of Muslims interviewed that MUSLIM TERRORISTS who have been raised Muslim from birth ARE NOT MUSLIM you cannot accept the highly qualified 'condemnations' - because until they acknowledge that these scum ARE MUSLIMS and ARE a product of Islam and of their Muslim communities - their condemnations mean nothing, and worse, these denials are obstructive and mean little will change.

I would be equally unimpressed and alarmed if we had, say, Catholic terrorists running rampant, and the Catholic communities response was that two thirds of them wouldn't tell the police, but would chat to each other and a community priest about it. Just not acceptable at all, not when lives are at stake and children are blown to bits.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

*Police reveal third London Bridge attacker as Youssef Zaghba*
*THE third terrorist who brought carnage to the streets of London on Saturday has been named as Youssef Zaghba. *
By REBECCA FLOOD 
PUBLISHED: 12:07, Tue, Jun 6, 2017 | UPDATED: 13:29, Tue, Jun 6, 2017


*Third London Bridge terrorist named as Youssef Zaghba*


The 22-year-old Italian national, who was of Moroccan descent, came from East London where some of the Metropolitan police’s investigation has been focussed.

His name is the last to be released after the other two attackers were named as Khuram Butt, a 27-year old Pakistan-born British citizen, and Rachid Redouane, a Moroccan-Libyan pastry chef aged 30.

Scotland Yard released a statement which said: "The Met’s counter-terrorism command has released the name and photograph of the third attacker shot dead by police following the terrorist attacks on London Bridge and at Borough Market on Saturday.

"While formal identification is yet to take place, detectives believe he is 22-year-old Youssef Zaghba, from east London.






REUTERS/EPA

His name is the last to be released after the other two attackers were named
All three men involved in the attack were confronted and shot dead

Police

"The deceased's family have been informed.

"He is believed to be an Italian national of Moroccan dissent. He was not a police or MI5 subject of interest....

Police reveal third London Bridge attacker as Youssef Zaghba


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh dear:

...British authorities were warned about an Italian-Moroccan terrorist who took part in the London Bridge attack after he tried to travel to Syria from Italy, it was claimed today.

Youssef Zaghba, a 22-year-old who was born in Fez, Morocco to an Italian mother and Moroccan father, was suspected of attempting to travel to war-torn country last year, according to Italian media.

Authorities in Italy tipped off British authorities about Zaghba but he was apparently able to enter Britain and get a job in a London restaurant, Corriere Della Sera reports...



Read more: Third London Bridge attacker named as Youssef Zaghba | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

..Khuram Butt, 27, was probed two years before his murderous rampage but officials downgraded the investigation because they did not suspect the married father of two was planning an attack. 

*Incredibly last year he even secured a job working on the Tube and had access to tunnels under the Houses of Parliament while working at Westminster station. *

*The Pakistani-born Briton, who came to the UK as an asylum seeker, was able to mastermind the murder of seven and maiming of 48 others in plain sight on Saturday night.*

There are growing calls for Scotland Yard and MI5 to explain why they failed to act on the repeated warnings about Butt's extremism.



Read more: London Bridge killer Khuram Butt known to police and MI5 | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Asylum seeker.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > why do libtards defend islam? they kill gays, dont allow abortion or gay marriage.You know why? Because they are retarded and hate conservatives.
> ...


He was on Sky News last night. One of the few Muslims interviewed who doesn't spin and obfuscate. I'm trying to find a link.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Maajid Nawaz:

..We stand in the midst of a jihadist insurgency, and no insurgency can succeed *unless it enjoys a level of support among the population it seeks to recruit from...*

Maajid Nawaz: Muslims can play a crucial role in isolating extremists

Quite.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes Tilly I think we agree. However there are some who think that the wider Muslim community supports these characters. It is worth making the point that they do not.




Yet, the wider Muslim community DOES support the aims, if not the specific acts -- an Islamic Britain.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You need to understand that it's the target that controls whether you are a terrorist or not. If you target non-military targets for the sole purpose of scaring people you are a terrorist. If you target military combatants then you are not a terrorist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 6, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




He is far too stupid to understand that.

 All he knows is how to parrot Islamist propaganda on the subject.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

...“You were citing figures earlier that our security services are attempting to monitor around 23,000 suspected jihadists.

“That, by the way, is out of a population in the UK of just five per cent that are Muslim. That means 23,000 from four million Muslims in this country.






FOX•GETTY

Britain is in the 'midst of a jihadist insurgency', according to Maajid Nawaz
Britain and the rest of Europe are in the midst of a full-blown jihadist insurgency

“*Around those 23,000 – those who are jihadists – around them will be those who sympathise with the ideology, Islamists who believe in establishing a caliphate and those who empathise with their friends – if that is not insurgency levels I don’t know what is.”*

Former Islamic extremist WARNS Britain is 'in the midst of a jihadist insurgency'


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

The guardian, re the 3rd attacker-
...If the security services had been alerted by the Italians and failed to act on the information, this would have been a major embarrassment to be added to the list of missed opportunities to have prevented the attack. The UK security services are to conduct an inquiry into their handling of the London attack.

According to Italian newspaper report, quoting Italian intelligence sources, he was stopped at Bologna airport last year bound for Syria via Turkey and told officials: “I am going to be a terrorist.” The newspapers said the information had been shared with the British and that he had been placed on a ‘watchlist’.

An Italian intelligence anti-terrorism office told the Guardian the country’s anti-terrorism office based in Rome sent an alert to MI5, the UK’s domestic intelligence agency. This could have been done by directly sending a dossier or placing Zaghba’s name on a European-wide intelligence-sharing database of potential jihadis.

The UK security services, which includes counter-terrorism police and the intelligence agencies, have found no such alert or direct communication and are puzzled by the description ‘watchlist’. Although one of the three attackers was on a list of 23,000 subjects of interest, Zaghba was not on it.

An Italian diplomatic source, seeking to clear up the apparent discrepancy between the Italian press accounts and the UK security services, said Zaghba, who had been living in Casablanca until March 2016 before returning to Italy, had been stopped during a routine search and found to have jihadi material.

The source said that the information had been uploaded onto a European database, one to which several names a day were sent, highlighting Zaghba as a subject of risk of being radicalised.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

Paris police shoot man who attacked officer outside Notre Dame Cathedral


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

From BBC 

A man has been shot by police outside the cathedral of Notre-Dame in Paris after he tried to attack an officer using a hammer, police say.

The suspect has been wounded in the chest, French media report. *Officials say this is a "terrorist incident".*

Some 900 people are still inside the cathedral. Pictures on social media show some holding their hands up.
Paris's Notre-Dame: Attacker shot outside cathedral - BBC News


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Hmmmm

*London Bridge on LOCKDOWN as police clear Southwark street yards from terror attack*
*OFFICES just yards from the site of Saturday's London Bridge terror attack have been cleared by police.*
By TOM PARFITT
PUBLISHED: 13:35, Tue, Jun 6, 2017 | UPDATED: 15:48, Tue, Jun 6, 2017

...Chris Elmer tweeted: "We have just been evacuated from offices in Southwark Street by cordon. They told us not to come back tomorrow either."

And Nick Reeve wrote: "Offices on Southwark Street being evacuated. No sense of urgency or emergency though."

Express.co.uk has contacted the Metropolitan Police for comment.

London Bridge on LOCKDOWN as police clear Southwark street yards from terror attack


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Then they start their own prayer groups. Like one of the scumbags did when he was captured on TV praying with "his buds" on "The Jihadi Next Door Show".  Shunning them is good --- but LESS important than TRACKING them. If Sky TV can track a group and find one of the London bridge slimebags -- Scotland Yard ought to be able to do it. 

I'm getting plain fed up with MORE and MORE general surveillance on EVERYBODY -- when terrorists cases are DROPPED for "rules and policies" designed out of political correctness. 

The last dozen terrorists in the UK and US -- MOST had been on watch lists. DROPPED, because they complained about being profiled or because of brain-dead "time-clocks" expiring on HOW LONG they can be watched. Govt is incapable of protecting anything under those circumstances.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Speaking of moving goalposts. Their native cultures become a blood bath without a strong man dictator. 

But you are right.  Reporting is doing no good. Because of the general INCOMPETENCE of govt to do anything right. If they are dropped from lists and investigations -- they should STILL BE under Elec. Surveillance for a year or two.   Spy on THEM -- not me, not your political opposition..


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The police and security services have their hands tied because of all the obstruction from leftards, not to mention the sheer volume of people they need to watch and how they prioritise them. 
In fact, the left and a great many imams and Muslim 'leaders' have been doing all in their power to get the PREVENT strategy tied up in knots AND dumped. It's the only strategy in years that has had a measure of success at reducing levels of radicalisation among the young, so why sabotage it? Because it concentrates (although not exclusively) on Muslims, that's why! It's islamophobic! They aren't looking at enough grey haired white English grannies!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I don't believe in "shaking down" those communities myself. I think if you see ISIS flags in a park -- you go after THOSE people. ("The Jihadi Next Door" series actually showed some of that). Or you work on tips and ACTUALLY follow them -- EVEN IF -- you can't immediately prosecute. 

It's a war.  The declared allegiances are to groups that have declared war on us. Islam hasn't declared war on you. Having "police" handle investigations of war combatants is a brain dead concept. Its NOT a legal issue. NOT LIKELY to be a prosecutable case til the bodies hit the floor.. 

Never expect govt to problem solve or act rationally. REGARDLESS of who is in charge. They are far too distracted with thousands of issues they should NOT even be sticking their claws into. When they SHOULD BE focusing on the couple dozen things that are ARE their actual job..


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I'm not sure I understand what you mean by 'shaking down' communities.

And, it is my opinion that Islam has declared war on me, as both a woman and as an infidel. Muslims organise under different extremist umbrellas to prosecute that war, yes, but it comes from Islam and from the Quran, imho.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


But it is the current tory government that has slashed the police. 20,000 officers lost,community policing destroyed. 
And now we are paying the penalty.
One of these characters was reported to the police on 5 separate occasions by his mosque. And yet they get slammed for "enabling" terrorism. what else can they do if the authorities wont work with them ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Those groups that declared war are religious fundamentalists. But it's about organizing their home turf is more purely cultural way -- not really Islam.  They don't LIKE Egypt, Syria, Saudis. Too western and secular and political. They want to purge all the NON-TRADITIONAL influences from Arab/tribal land.  When you SHUN any form of secular govt -- all you got left is religious authority. What they HATE is the form of government that's been imposed on them by Westerners for decades. So the only thing that SURVIVES in their nirvana is Islam. 

The "enemies" are clearly organized and identified -- and it's NOT Islam as a whole.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes, I agree, it was reprehensible to cut police numbers, however, your regular bobby is not equipped to deal with a terrorist attack - as has been seen in the last few terrorist attacks - they ended up dead or in hospital - unable to protect themselves, and this thread is about dealing with terrorism.
The specific police units that are trained and well equipped to deal with terrorist attacks - and that haven't been cut - were on the scene and had neutralised the threat within 8 minutes.
Nor does the reduction of regular police numbers ameliorate in any way the obstruction from the left and from Muslims regarding the ability of the police to do their job, nor of their obstruction of strategies to combat radicalisation and terrorism on the basis that any such attempts are islamophobic. We could have a million police per capita, but if they are prevented from doing their job they would be next to useless, despite their numbers.

As an illustration of what the left does:

CORBYN BLOCKED TERROR LAWS
*Jeremy Corbyn ‘bragged about blocking terror laws’ during Stop the War speech*


The Labour leader said he had 'always' been involved in opposing anti-terror legislation

EXCLUSIVE
By Tom Newton Dunn, Political Editor and Matt Dathan
25th May 2017, 10:00 pm

Updated: 5th June 2017, 2:44 pm

JEREMY Corbyn faces serious questions today on tackling terror as it emerged he bragged about trying to block every new security law for 34 years.

Research by The Sun also reveals the hard left Labour leader voted against all 17 different new laws passed on terrorism since becoming an MP in 1983....

Jeremy Corbyn 'bragged about blocking terror laws' during Stop the War speech


And he is by no means the only lefty that has a career of blocking anti terrorism efforts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Shake-downs would be monitoring Mosques. Or large scale implants of deep undercover agents. Or too many street stops.  

Electronic surveillance of CLEARLY identified threats would tell you far more. Build maps of their contacts, their foreign connections, their travel. Attempts to buy bomb making materials or weapons.  Financial transactions. 

Too much overt police presence in those areas sends folks underground. It needs to be focused on LISTED threats and done COVERTLY. 

And both the USA and the UK have 3 or 4 THOUSAND -- listed threats. *MOST of the terrorist actions have COME from "dropped cases" on these lists.* DON'T DROP THEM. Back off the police following them around. Make it an Intelligence responsibility.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


What do you suggest is done when a Muslim is reported for his extremist views but has yet to blow us up?
The left and Muslim 'leaders' fight every single proposal for dealing with these cases. What were the police supposed to do? Don't forget there are nearly 30,000 people just like him. It takes 30-40 MI5 officers to watch just one. So all they can reasonably do is prioritise a much much smaller number - those that appear to pose a greater imminent risk.
Why do the left vilify Maajid Nawaz, a Muslim who understand how radicalisation occurs and why? Why is he fighting both the left and extremist Islam?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Shake-downs would be monitoring Mosques. Or large scale implants of deep undercover agents. Or too many street stops.
> 
> Electronic surveillance of CLEARLY identified threats would tell you far more. Build maps of their contacts, their foreign connections, their travel. Attempts to buy bomb making materials or weapons.  Financial transactions.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Flac.  Well we don't do any of the things associated with 'shaking down' then.
We couldn't even if we wanted to, not enough resources for a start. We can't even keep tabs on the extremists we know about. There are far too many.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well it was labour that set up prevent in the first place although the jury is out on its effectiveness.
Lets face the fact that it isnt preventing. The community pc is the biggest loss as they are the eyes and ears on the ground.

I understand where you are coming from but I think your analysis is off.

The people who suffer most from these attacks,apart from the victims, are the Muslim communities. Hate crimes ,assaults and so on. Their kids arent safe, their businesses are attacked and so on. That is why they grass up these killers, but nothing gets done.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Tilly I think we agree. However there are some who think that the wider Muslim community supports these characters. It is worth making the point that they do not.
> ...


No they dont.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Actually, the jury isn't out on its effectiveness. It is not perfect, by any means, but it has had greater success than anything else tried previously.

If the lefty run universities (where a huge amount of radicalisation occurs) would behave like grown ups, and if the left and Muslim 'leaders' would stop hampering it with false accusations of islmophobia because it does not involve keeping old white grannies under surveillance, it would have a good chance of being even more successful.

And Their is no evidence that community PC on the ground has greater success, since their presence is often viewed as 'spying' - just as Prevent and all other attempts at preventing radicalisation are viewed as spying and as islamophobic.

Face it, a great many of the Left, in cahoots with many Muslim 'leaders', do everything they can to raise the spectre of islamophobia whenever attempts are made in this direction in order to derail these attempts. They seem to prefer to let our children be blown up than risk some sort of 'unfairness' somewhere along the line. This way lies madness (and death).


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well it isnt coincidental that our defences are collapsing after the tories cut funding. Mrs May was home secretary for 6 years while she slashed away at budgets. She has blood on her hands and I hope she cant sleep at night.

And she cant say she wasnt warned. 

Will Black on Twitter


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)

Random muslim with backpack in London stopped and frisked today....oh look machetes.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It isn't the police who monitor Islamists. And How do you defend against a white van? Are you suggesting Mrs May should have banned Muslims from being able to hire vans?
And from owning kitchen knives?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No, we ALL suffer. And the people who suffer most are the friends and families who lost their loved ones.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 6, 2017)

All Muslims are not our enemy, it's just that all the enemy is almost always Muslim
Clean  up your own act, be responsible and stop expecting peoples of the USA  to do your dirty work for you
Rebuke and reject your mosques, 30% in the USA alone are preaching some sad and sordid shit. Stop trying to sit on the fence and hope it just passes by, you are not going to get enough addled liberals to exonerate you from your own plague


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


France and Germany have had years of Socialist Left Wing gvmnts.  They have had more than their fair share of terrorism, France the most. This should not be a partisan issue.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone want to come and live in Europe?

*'This is for Syria': Tourists locked down inside Paris cathedral with their hands up after Algerian student carrying hammer and knives attacks police outside Notre Dame before being shot by cop*

*Suspected terrorist attacked an officer with a hammer outside Paris's Notre Dame Cathedral in French capital*
*The man, whose name hasn't been released, was shot by the police officer and he is now said to be in hospital*
*He was carrying kitchen knives, hammer and other unsophisticated weapons according to French detectives*
*He shouted 'This is for Syria' as he attacked the officer at the tourist hotspot and claimed to be an ISIS soldier*
*Just yesterday the terrorist group called on its militants to carry out more attacks on cities of Nice and Paris *
*Paris prosecutors opened a counter-terrorism investigation soon after the attack which occured at 4.30pm*

By Kelly Mclaughlin and Gareth Davies and Peter Allen In Paris for MailOnline

PUBLISHED: 15:41, 6 June 2017 | UPDATED: 19:34, 6 June 2017



 

Read more: Notre Dame: Hammer-wielding man shot after police attack | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

*May prepared to change human rights laws to tackle terrorism*

The prime minister, Theresa May, says she will change the law so that she can place restrictions on people suspected of posing a terror threat, but against whom there is not enough evidence to bring a prosecution. Speaking to supporters on Tuesday, she said:

I mean longer prison sentences for people convicted of terrorist offences. I mean making it easier for the authorities to deport foreign terror suspects to their own countries.

And I am mean doing more to restrict the freedom and the movements of terrorist suspects when we have enough evidence to know they present a threat, but not enough evidence to prosecute them in full in court.

And if human rights laws stop us from doing it, we will change those laws so we can do it.

Election 2017: May prepared to change human rights law to tackle terrorism – politics live

Good.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Funny, that's exactly what I was going to say about Hillary.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Anyone want to come and live in Europe?
> 
> *'This is for Syria': Tourists locked down inside Paris cathedral with their hands up after Algerian student carrying hammer and knives attacks police outside Notre Dame before being shot by cop*
> 
> ...


Maybe he was trying to fix something in the Cathedral?  Let's not jump to conclusions here!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Which party do you think has the majority of Muslim votes, dumbass?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Muslim Congressman Andre Carson was asked on CNN if he's felt anti-Muslim hatred. Why wasn't he asked to condemn the Muslim terrorists?


Mother-pluckers never interview the victims of these barbaric terror attacks and what it does the the families.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Exactly. Which is why France is probably doomed to perpetual Socialism.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> ...“You were citing figures earlier that our security services are attempting to monitor around 23,000 suspected jihadists.
> 
> “That, by the way, is out of a population in the UK of just five per cent that are Muslim. That means 23,000 from four million Muslims in this country.
> 
> ...


23,000 Jihadi's in UK.  "Bloody hell, mate!"  They're gonna need a whole army just to keep tabs on them.  

Yeah, why not, let's bring in more Muslims!  Why not?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


If the French don't take evasive action, it will be a different France in a few years. Muslims there will turn it into a war zone, think Baghdad after Hussien Obama pulled all of our troops out.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> *Shake-downs would be monitoring Mosques. Or large scale implants of deep undercover agents. Or too many street stops.  *
> 
> Electronic surveillance of CLEARLY identified threats would tell you far more. Build maps of their contacts, their foreign connections, their travel. Attempts to buy bomb making materials or weapons.  Financial transactions.
> 
> ...



More than that - it will make the muslim communities less willing to be cooperative and more fearful of the police.

I agree though - too many tips seem to have been provided on the people in the last several attacks and not taken seriously enough.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Mother-pluckers never interview the victims of these barbaric terror attacks and what it does the the families.




Correct.  All those years and years of surgeries,  the healing,  changed forever for so many IF they survive.

In France..........I hear rumors that they did not tell the entire story of that concert massacre?  The hours of torture going on after the shootings.  They don't think we can handle it?  Might add fuel to  the backlash tommyT fears.  Why did the Police not go in right away? Maybe it is only rumor?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mother-pluckers never interview the victims of these barbaric terror attacks and what it does the the families.
> ...




Speaking of old "Tommy T........"  here he is by George.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Shake-downs would be monitoring Mosques. Or large scale implants of deep undercover agents. Or too many street stops.  *
> ...


Police numbers have been decimated over the past few years. There arent enough offices to follow up every tip off. However it is shocking that they didnt act on the FBI tip off. The chances of an enquiry though are zero if the tories get back in.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


May has already promised an enquiry.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What are the terms of reference ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


That's what the Liberal politically correct speech has done.  Muslims know this and have taken advantage of it, as we know.  That is why law enforcement is always two steps late to the scene of the latest massacre, they aren't allowed profile, or take anyone in for questioning.  And the public has their hands tied as well, everybody is afraid of being called a bigot or Islamophobic if they report suspicious behavior.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


But these characters have been reported many times and those complaints have not been followed up. They havent been followed up because we have 20,000 less police than we had a few years ago.
So you are speaking in ignorance.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


IDK, I just caught a part of her speech.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Random muslim with backpack in London stopped and frisked today....oh look machetes.


Wow Achmed, are all these your guitars?!  Wanna take a bath?!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Maybe if they didn't let in wave after wave of people that could potentially have terrorist tendencies, then you might not need a whole friggin' army of police to chase after them, and eventually turn your country into a police state.

Just a thought.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


At least two of these guys were known to security services, that implies some follow up. so how do you know they weren't followed up? The police don't always report back to the reporter, I know that from personal experience.  If they were reported for saying extremist things - that is nnot usually enough to do all that much. Do you think that people who report things are told if secret surveillance is a result of their information?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


And maybe there are simply TOO MANY extremists to deal with (potentially 30000 of them).


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The FBI warned us about one of them. But he was not on the risky list. Im not blaming the police. Im pointing the finger where it should be pointed - tory austerity.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> And maybe there are simply TOO MANY extremists to deal with (potentially 30000 of them).




Questions:  Can any of the other bad ones (muslims) just pop over from the other EU countries?  (Belgium).  Can they just ride over from France? thru the "Tube"? (can they carry luggage?)

Tommys' answer to everything........more GOVT funding.  You probably got Two-on-retirement-pension for every one-working...................like CALIF has.  sigh.  Throw money at it,  that will fix it.  Shut the door !!!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

It kind of sounds like Britain is where we immediately post 9/11 with the Patriot Act...figuring out how to balance a free society with security.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

London Muslim mayor says folks shouldn't be alarmed.

Who exactly would be "alarmed" by seeing POLICE, other than criminals and terrorists?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> London Muslim mayor says folks shouldn't be alarmed.
> 
> Who exactly would be "alarmed" by seeing POLICE, other than criminals and terrorists?



Armed police when police usually don't go armed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Why are the UK and the US selling arms to the terrorists.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > London Muslim mayor says folks shouldn't be alarmed.
> ...


If I see a police car drive through the village I wonder what is going on.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It isn't Tory austerity. No matter how much money you throw at this, We could not employ enough people when it takes 30-40 MI5 officers to watch just one of 30000. Why can't you get that? And the ones that people reported it seems were being watched but clealry others took priority. There's no point blaming this on money.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> London Muslim mayor says folks shouldn't be alarmed.
> 
> Who exactly would be "alarmed" by seeing POLICE, other than criminals and terrorists?


Londoners are not in the least alarmed at seeing armed police anymore.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

Prime Minister May: "if human rights laws get in the way of tackling extremism and terrorism, we will change those laws to keep British people safe."

bold strategy 2 days before an election


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if you are gay, just going off  some of your previous post. Neither here nor there. So is Londonistan, Err, London's mayor a Muslim? Pandering to Muslims  and over playing anti Muslim backlashes that are few and far between, what is up with THAT? Who's side are you on? It boggles my mind, no backlash, total focus on backlash. meanwhile Muslims blow up, run over and stab and murder innocent people here. You are good with that?
> ...



Course you did...moron. The total fuck up started and ends with Dumbya. He started not one, but TWO wars of choice in the ME and we're all paying for it now. You should be on your knees kissing Obama's feet with the miracle of getting you economy back on track after the clusterfuck he inherited from Dumbya and his cabal of neocon whackjobs.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> London Muslim mayor says folks shouldn't be alarmed.
> 
> Who exactly would be "alarmed" by seeing POLICE, other than criminals and terrorists?


Yeah, what's alarming about a police force with military grade weapons wearing camouflage roaming the streets of London?  Totally normal, happens all the time.  Nothing to worry about folks, carry on.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



That's interesting. Because folks were too sheepish to declare this publicly before. But in past weeks, I've heard the suggestion two or three times. And it makes sense.

*Recognize which orgs have declared war on us and label them combatants. If they claim responsibility for a terrorist act -- UP THE penalties. 
*
Make it ILLEGAL to contact them, frequent their recruitment sites, fly their flag in public, or pledge allegiance to them. Start locking these folks up..

Now that's so full of common sense that I'm sure your MPs or our CongressCritters would have a fucking cow over it.  But one of the top findings from the 9/11 commission was -- that we FAILED at all levels to take seriously the threat of a group declaring holy Jihad on our asses..

It would INCLUDE detainment for overseas travel where the subject is BELIEVED to have had contact with these warriors. Why TF is the UK letting folks RETURN from the freaking battlefield and resume their citizenship?  Put it into LAW.  NOW !!!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Maybe president Hussein the Leftie messiah actually fucked up the world by pulling out prematurely from Iraq therefore creating a vacuum for ISIS to step in, and then stood by while ISIS the JV team grew in Syria, while Assad was / is committing genocide and gassing his own people, to the tune of 400,000 dead, and 3 million refugees pouring into Europe.

Yup, FANTASTIC job, fantastic presidency of Hussein Obama. That's why Hillary ran on his record as an incumbent and got her ass kicked!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That would be a good start.  Unfortunately however, they are waiting for another 9-11 type event to happen before they get serious about this cancer to modern humanity.  Killing hundreds at a time ain't gonna do it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The simple common sense I just gave would ALLOW YOU to pick them up and detain them. OR -- at least go full NSA surveillance on their butts. If they were under suspicion AND they frequented recruitment sites -- LOCK THEM UP..  If they actually DID "conspire with the enemy" -- deport them. Let them go fight each other and die in Syria.  It would be a bit like the Roman Circuses..


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Exactly! How hard can it really be?
On the subject of allowing people to return from the battlefield, I'm pretty sure it is against ECHR human rights laws to prevent them from returning.
Quite a few attempts at dealing with extremists have been ruled unlawful by them over the years.
Hopefully that is one of the issues Mrs May will be dealing with when she said she will change the laws, if she is re-elected on Thursday.
If not, the shadow Home Secretary - who barely knows what day it is and isn't even familiar with her own party manifesto (Diane Abott) - will almost certainly make sure NOTHING is done to curb terrorism at all. Like Corbyn, she has a long history of voting against anti terror proposals.
I'm not religious, but I'm literally praying they don't get in.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



That's a strange reaction. In safe communities, we just see our tax dollars at work. When the SIRENS come on -- you can rationally wonder "what is going on"...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He certainly contributed to the millions of 'refugees' who have flooded Europe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Prime Minister May: "if human rights laws get in the way of tackling extremism and terrorism, we will change those laws to keep British people safe."
> 
> bold strategy 2 days before an election


She tried it and failed many times when she was Home Secretary. She is fucking useless.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sorry,  I meant when the sirens go on. Round here it usually means that they need to get back to the station before their chips go cold.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I agree, but I think we are still left with the problem of the sheer numbers of people like this.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Lucky you!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe there are simply TOO MANY extremists to deal with (potentially 30000 of them).
> ...


Yes, until the UK officially completes Brexit, any European citizen or legal resident can walk into the UK.  And even then, they will probably keep it the same.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Prime Minister May: "if human rights laws get in the way of tackling extremism and terrorism, we will change those laws to keep British people safe."
> ...


Yes, Comrade Corbyn and Diane "what day is it" Abbott would be so much better.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Don't let them kick the can..  Elect OTHERS who will solve problems and manage existing programs. Until MY country has a more responsible efficient, FOCUSED govt -- I can't sleep at night. It's like watching a clown convention.. One of my slogans is -- -- I could be a LOT MORE LIBERAL, if I had a govt that actually did their PRIMARY jobs..


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Prime Minister May: "if human rights laws get in the way of tackling extremism and terrorism, we will change those laws to keep British people safe."
> ...


Manacled by Brussels, rather. Brexit will hopefully change all that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



You're looking at POTENTIAL threats. The likelihood of "getting recruited or radicalized".  The numbers of potential "conversions" start to go down immediately once you MAKE those associations illegal. 

Might cause some of the refugees who are here solely to stay alive to leave as well. Because enacting "aiding the enemy" type laws would send a clear message that they can't use their FREEDOM to plot and scheme against us..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Nope, the European Court of human rights is nothing to do with the EU.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


But the killers are usually UK citizens.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I know, but Theresa May is now clealry thinking of pulling out of that too (hence the changing the laws comments) since they find looking sideways at a muslim a breach of their human rights


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Some interesting ideas. However until we address the root problems we are just trying to keep a lid on it. 

What are the root problems ? 

Israel is obviously one of them.

Ignorance,illiteracy,poverty, racism and so it goes on. There isnt one distinct thing thst will sort it out.There needs to be a range of approaches. Trump and May dont possess the brains to sort out the problem.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


First or second generation UK citizens who's parents did not assimilate Western ideals or way of life, and brought their kids up as if they were not even living in the UK.  Do you really think there is much difference between them, and those that are born abroad?  Many of them have even gone abroad to complete their indoctrination, and some are getting the same on the computer.  It is no longer necessary to go there.  ISIS will send you encrypted instructions.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well it isnt is it. Why exaggerate when it isnt needed. Im not keen to hand over my human rights to that slag. Are you ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Blaming the  victims, and countries that open their doors to the Muslim migrants, exactly the kind of talk that you are engaging in, is one of those terrorist enabling things that Leftie assholes should cease and desist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are such a hypocrite. I see Sadiq khan getting so much shit from you knobs on here and he is the definition of assimilated. You dont give a fuck where they came from or what they believe. You just see MUSLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Nope, I see a Leftie terrorist appeaser that should be fired, just like we fired Obama and Hillary!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Yes, that's a good point.

We have an extremist here named Anjem Choudhry, you've probably heard of him. He's a qualified lawyer who hasn't worked a day in his life and claims unemployment money as jyzia.

Because he's a lawyer, he evaded being incarcerated for nearly two decades whilst preaching hate and supporting terrorists by just managing to keep to the right side of our lax laws.
A lot of people - even lefties on here (you know who you are) claimed he is harmless and uninfluential. Anyway, he eventually slipped up by being caught in some way attempting to recruit for Isis or something similar.

The POS's who hacked Fusilier Lee Rigby to pieces in the street were his acolytes, as, it has been discovered, was at least one of the terrorists from the London Bridge attack last week.
We need to not take two decades to get people like this out of circulation, at the very least.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


We aren't Israel, so here you are deflecting and spinning again. This is what lefties do to every suggestion at curbing extremism.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Most of our terrorists have been neither illiterate nor impoverished.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Oh. You are becoming offensive again. What a shame.

Rather Mrs May than Brussels, Comrade Corbyn or Diane 'what day is it' Abott.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not really. A politician (now Mayor) who refers to moderate Muslims as 'Uncle Toms' is part of the problem, imho.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Khan calls moderate muslims Uncle Toms, banned bikini adverts on public transport (sharia creep?) and has shared a platform with many extremists over the years.  A little bit worrying, imho.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Don't ever have to worry about " ignorance, illiteracy, poverty or racism" for folks that have declared war on us. Not interested in their "issues" or their views on Israel's existence. 

Focus on the PROBLEM.. Then resume the useless, soul-killing, meaningless tribal wars that partisans are so attached to...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He's just an another example of ANY politician that feels no fire under his/her ass to FIX problems. No apparent REAL sense of urgency. I give him credit for "getting on message" as he did. But Trump was correct to take issue with his use of the term "No reason to be alarmed"..   THAT's THE PROBLEM.  You virtually need to kick some butt to GET govt to IMPROVE and INNOVATE on failed policy...

I do it all the time. To politicians of ALL types.. They DESERVE it...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

And probably shortly (within possibly minutes)  in another thread somewhere in the Internet U-verse -- I'll be kicking Trump's butt for too much BULLYING and not enough RESULTS...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> And probably shortly (within possibly minutes)  in another thread somewhere in the Internet U-verse -- I'll be kicking Trump's butt for too much BULLYING and not enough RESULTS...


You're an equal opportunity butt kicker


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

At the scene today, from the guardian
 Police and gendarmes at the scene on Tuesday. Photograph: Philippe Wojazer/Reuters

This is not the world I want my grandkids to grow up in.  This is what 3rd world countries look like, not us.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 131403
> At the scene today, from the guardian
> Police and gendarmes at the scene on Tuesday. Photograph: Philippe Wojazer/Reuters
> 
> This is not the world I want my grandkids to grow up in.  This is what 3rd world countries look like, not us.


Yep. And it's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I don't think it's a case of no real sense of urgency.  He, and May, and others have to find a way of balancing security ether the rights and expectations of a free society.  And they have to do that without creating more victims in the process.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 131403
> At the scene today, from the guardian
> Police and gendarmes at the scene on Tuesday. Photograph: Philippe Wojazer/Reuters
> 
> This is not the world I want my grandkids to grow up in.  This is what 3rd world countries look like, not us.



I literally ran into a guy armed and dressed like that in Rome airport -- sometime in the late 80s. Sliding around a corner late for a plane.  It's been around for quite awhile. 

Would be nice if there WAS less of that... But it doesn't offend me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



In their zeal "to be fair" and "all inclusive" -- these foot-draggers are CAUSING the entire Muslim populations of the Free World to be suspect and harassed and bullied.  Their concerns are counter-productive. Leadership needs to take a scalpel to the discussion and CALL OUT the enemy... 

Kuwait just announced the same "Muslim Ban" that Trump is focused on. It's NOT just rights and expectations. And most of the Arab Peninsula have "de facto muslim bans" from the same 7 countries. But they KNOW who it is they are fighting against. And it ain't Islam.. 

It's the process of setting out the Top Level Goal -- before you go dicking around the edges of it. Or telling folks "to relax". You take the heat off Islam as the enemy when you can specifically FORCE yourself to name the REAL enemies. And take measures against THEM.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing.  I'm talking about things such as what instituting the Patriot Act was for us - how far are we willing to sacrifice for security in terms of civil rights and liberties?  How much surveillence?  I mean as citizens.  It's not that there is no sense of urgency.  If it was a police state no problem - they'd do what they want.  But it's not.



> Kuwait just announced the same "Muslim Ban" that Trump is focused on. It's NOT just rights and expectations. And most of the Arab Peninsula have "de facto muslim bans" from the same 7 countries. But they KNOW who it is they are fighting against. And it ain't Islam..



And none of those countries are democratic, nor do they have much in the way of rights and freedoms to counteract extreme measures.  



> It's the process of setting out the Top Level Goal -- before you go dicking around the edges of it. Or telling folks "to relax". You take the heat off Islam as the enemy when* you can specifically FORCE yourself to name the REAL enemies. And take measures against THEM*.



I think that the telling folks "to relax" (if you're referring to the mayor) is appropriate.  It's not his job to get law enforcement/intelligence etc on the ball.  It's his job to be the public face that keeps his city calm and lets them know things will be done and are being done and not to panic.  That should be the public face and it shouldn't be underestimated.  Because when people panic, and they feel they aren't being protected by the people they trust (or elect) to protect them - it gets a lot more dangerous.  That's my thought on that.

I agree though totally with your last statement and I don't think enough of that has been done.  It's all about whether or not someone is using the right labels - "Islamic extremism" or generic "terrorists".  It's specific groups - and they have flags and people pledge allegience to them and they need to be openly and specifically publicized as the enemy.

I think that association with those groups should be treated like child porn.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Here, it's donuts and coffee


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Israel caused Islamist POS to blow 8 year old girls to pieces in Manchester and to slaughter innocent people in London?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

Crazy Jeremy Corbyn thinks palling around with semi-famous metal bands will help him beat Rational Theresa May in the elections...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, I didn't know this:

*Facebook's cut-price hate video 'police': Social media giant pays young Filipinos £1.81 an hour to assess and remove terror-related material from the site *
They are the army of workers who man Facebook's front line, tasked with removing offensive and terror-related material from the internet giant's site.

But a Mail on Sunday investigation has discovered the multi-billion pound social networking site employs hundreds of young Filipinos – some with limited English skills – who work gruelling shifts and say they earn just £1.81 an hour.

They are forced to decide in seconds whether or not to delete videos, pictures and posts which are too graphic or violent. 

Staff face being sacked if they fail to meet strict quotas that mean they have to assess hundreds of extreme posts every shift.



Read more: Chief wants extremists to be locked in INTERNMENT camps | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The only solution is going to be internment camps and many are pretty sure this is whats in Theresa May's mind considering she's now talking about changing human rights laws to fit the circumstances.

I was talking yesterday with a friend of mine who is a Barrister at Gray's Inn.

Gray's Inn - Wikipedia

Gray's Inn

So he says that Theresa May is well within her rights now to do the below:

What she does is invoke Article 15 of the Convention on Human Rights, this is the Derogation Clause.

*Derogation in Time of War or Other Public Emergency:*

*"In time of war or other public emergency threatening the life of the nation any High Contracting Party may take measures derogating from its obligations under [the] Convention to the extent strictly required by the exigencies of the situation,"
*
Here's the link, it's a pdf and a long document, but the above I highlighted is essentially the specific section that is applicable to the British situation at hand with the 3,000 Radical Extremists aka Killer Kebabs waiting to blow up.

http://www.echr.coe.int/Documents/Guide_Art_15_ENG.pdf

It's obvious that it's humanly impossible to keep track 24/7 of 3,000 plus people, so they will have to be all rounded up and put into internment camps because you have to say that yes they do threaten the life of the British nation and the British people.

The British Government then either withdraws from or changes human rights laws to exempt the British Government from adhering to any Outside Interference ie. Open Borders Leftist Pro-Islamist Cheerleaders who'll run like Traitors to the European Court of Human Rights to attempt to free all their Radical Islamist pets so they can keep slaughtering people at random on the streets.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

Sadiq Khan's conference with London Bridge killer's friend | Daily Mail Online

London Bridge attacker had links to 7/7 bombing planners | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Sadiq Khan's conference with London Bridge killer's friend | Daily Mail Online


Not surprised -- any more than I was surprised by Obama's ties to radical black Muslim groups. Haters gotta Hate


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes, I just read the article you posted the other day by the ex met chief who is also a Muslim. It seems this idea has been discussed because they simply cannot watch the 3000 extremists let alone have any hope of monitoring the other 20+ thousand. How many times will we just simply wait until they slaughter us? Right to life must trump other considerations. We absolutley cannot be expected to put up with 8 year old children being bombed to bits.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

Tell Me Again How Hateful I Am 4 Wanting 2 Protect My Country From These Animals


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

i dont care what your religion is, if you defend Muslims, GFY. see how inclusive i am?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)

CNN showed the Syrian children pics for weeks. Why do they say London victim pics are too graphic to show?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The choices are simple either Britain allows 3,000 plus fundamental and extreme dangers to life itself walk among it's population, who at any given moment could create more horror or Britain considers that the population of Britain must be protected at all costs and by any means.

You cannot say, well this is all terrible but we can't round people up because what about their human rights?

You can either have carnage on a weekly basis, which is where this is heading, perhaps even on a daily basis or you can say that some people deserve minimal human rights because their threat exceeds all other considerations.

You cannot have both universal human rights and the strongest protection from lethal situations at the same time.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

You can't round up innocent people.

Too many times that has ended up in tragedy.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


God bless him.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The choices are simple either Britain allows 3,000 plus fundamental and extreme dangers to life itself walk among it's population, who at any given moment could create more horror or Britain considers that the population of Britain must be protected at all costs and by any means.
> 
> You cannot say, well this is all terrible but we can't round people up because what about their human rights?
> 
> ...


I agree. They're not talking about rounding up ALL Muslims, the way our Democrat president rounded up all Japanese in America.

These are the KNOWN WOLVES that the government has failed to protect its citizens from. They need to be deported.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


This morning on ITV Khan admitted they aren't even monitoring  400 of the known jihadis who went to fight in Syria against our own troops and returned (to London). It's utterly sickening and absurd. So yes, rounding up the known extremists before they slaughter us is where we're at, it seems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Sadiq Khan's conference with London Bridge killer's friend | Daily Mail Online
> 
> London Bridge attacker had links to 7/7 bombing planners | Daily Mail Online



On Sunday Sadiq Khan was invited to the British Cabinet's COBRA emergency meeting, I think this as he's the Mayor of London. It would be wise if the British Cabinet only discussed the minimum with Khan present as can he be 100% trusted, read the below articles I have linked to.

Also it would be wise for MI5 to be listening in to Mayor Khan's phone etc.

Sadiq Khan has Radical Islamic Extremists in his own family:

*Exposed: Sadiq Khan's family links to extremist organisation*

*EXCLUSIVE: Mayoral contender’s former brother-in-law took part in Trafalgar Square rally*

*"The links of mayoral hopeful Sadiq Khan’s former brother-in-law to one of the UK’s most notorious extremist organisations are revealed today.

Top London lawyer Makbool Javaid was married to the Labour Party candidate’s sister Farhat Khan until 2011.

In the Nineties Mr Javaid took part in events in London with the extremist group Al-Muhajiroun while he was Mr Khan’s brother-in-law, having married the Labour politician’s sister in 1989.

He appeared alongside some of the country’s most notorious hate preachers, including the now banned cleric Omar Bakri, in 1997 and 1998.

Mr Javaid’s name appeared on a fatwa in 1998 calling for a “full-scale war of jihad” against Britain and the US."

- This below is Sadiq Khan's former brother in law -

Makbool Javaid speaking out against non-muslim “kufr” at a rally in Trafalgar Square in 1997






*
Exposed: Sadiq Khan's family links to extremist organisation

*Sadiq Khan shared platform with five Islamic extremists*

*"Sadiq Khan shared a platform with five Islamic extremists at a political meeting where women were told to use a separate entrance, the Evening Standard can reveal.

Labour’s candidate for Mayor of London took part with an activist who has threatened “fire throughout the world”, a supporter of terror group Hamas, a preacher who backs an Islamic state and a Muslim leader accused of advocating attacks on the Royal Navy if it stopped arms being smuggled into Gaza.

Invitations said “all welcome” but made clear that women would be segregated at the door, stating: “Ladies’ entrance on Lessingham Avenue next to the snooker club.”

Also on the platform was a controversial Surrey vicar and conspiracy theorist who has claimed Israel could have been responsible for the terrorist attack on New York’s Twin Towers."
*
Sadiq Khan shared platform with five Islamic extremists

*Is it ‘Islamophobic’ to draw attention to Sadiq Khan’s links with extremists?*

Is it 'Islamophobic' to draw attention to Sadiq Khan’s links with extremists? | Coffee House

*With friends like this, is Sadiq Khan fit to run London? Labour MP's dealings with Islamic extremists raise doubts over his suitability as London's next mayor*





*Labour MP Sadiq Khan is hot favourite to succeed Boris Johnson as Mayor of London*

*After a funeral a few months ago, he stopped to speak to convicted terrorist Babar Ahmad*

*Ahmad has been blamed for inspiring a generation of extremists, including gang behind July 7 bombings *

*Recent stories about his dealings with Islamic extremists have raised doubts about his suitability as mayor*

*He once shared a platform with Yasser al-Siri, a convicted terrorist and associate of hate preacher Abu Qatada*



Sadiq Khan's dealings with Islamic extremists raise doubts over London mayor role | Daily Mail Online

*London Mayor's Ties To Extremism Call Commitment To Fighting Terror Into Question*

*Khan Has Been Affiliated With Organizations Tied To Hamas, Al-Qaeda, Al Nusra, ISIS And The Muslim Brotherhood
*
London Mayor's Ties To Extremism Call Commitment To Fighting Terror Into Question | Zero Hedge


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm trying to wrap my head around all this Islam ass kissing AFTER 911. What the hell for? It should be total opposite.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> You can't round up innocent people.
> 
> Too many times that has ended up in tragedy.



*"You can't round up innocent people."*

They are NOT INNOCENT, if they WERE innocent they wouldn't be on Counter Terrorism's Watch List.

This is where this is now heading, people are comfortable talking about internment camps in public, that's step one the taboo has been broken and it's a very short step to step two, rounding the menaces up and putting them into those internment camps.

Sorry it's getting beyond the point where the weak knees throw up things like:

*"Too many times that has ended up in tragedy."*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



The problem with this assessment is that if you invade a country, you're going to be destroying civilians's lives whether you want to or not. Hiding behind the "we didn't do it on purpose" doesn't work if you really set out to cause problems. 

Bremer's disbanding of the Iraqi police and armed forces was one of the worst things that could have happened. Possibly the intention wasn't to get civilians killed, but the reality was that many civilians got killed. More so that in these terrorist attacks. 

Also, here's the problem. What is a civilian? 

In the UK, the US, Belgium and France, the people vote. They vote for the President, the PM who is in charge of the military. This makes the civilians part of the process, this makes them part of the decision making process, and as such, how much are they civilians and how much are they combatants?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You can't round up innocent people.
> ...


Exactly. They aren't on a watch list for nothing. There are so many that should be and aren't watched, that the ones on it must be considered a real threat.  We can't keep waiting till they blow us up, cut our throats and murder our children.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You can't round up innocent people.
> ...




We "rounded up" people in broad sweeps when we invaded Afghanistan and Iraq and put them in Gitmo.  We also sent people to foreign countries for torture.  Subsequently, it was discovered a good many of them were simply in the wrong place at the wrong time after being detained for years.  And they weren't even our own citizens.  What we did to our own citizens - we did the Americans of Japanese descent.  Forced them into internment camps.

It's not "weak knees" to point out that it is a tragedy for those people.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Maybe president Hussein the Leftie messiah actually fucked up the world by pulling out prematurely from Iraq therefore creating a vacuum for ISIS to step in, and then stood by while ISIS the JV team grew in Syria, while Assad was / is committing genocide and gassing his own people, to the tune of 400,000 dead, and 3 million refugees pouring into Europe.
> 
> Yup, FANTASTIC job, fantastic presidency of Hussein Obama. That's why Hillary ran on his record as an incumbent and got her ass kicked!



Well, if you're gonna rewrite history why not just talk about how the US invaded Japan on Dec 7 1941, or how France and England invaded Poland in Sept 1939....y'know, while we're making shit up and all...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Rather than rounding people up on suspicion, why not make certain associations criminal as in possessing child porn?  Making Jihadi movies?  Having an ISIS flag.  Having ISIS propoganda in your possession?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> First or second generation UK citizens who's parents did not assimilate Western ideals or way of life, and brought their kids up as if they were not even living in the UK.  Do you really think there is much difference between them, and those that are born abroad?  Many of them have even gone abroad to complete their indoctrination, and some are getting the same on the computer.  It is no longer necessary to go there.  ISIS will send you encrypted instructions.



And yet 100s of 1000s assimilate quite nicely thank yoyu


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Darling let me repeat.

They are NOT INNOCENT, if they WERE innocent they wouldn't be on Counter Terrorism's Watch List.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Iraq was warned not to let them out......................

They didn't heed the warning...............the rest is history............


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what? 

This is an interesting approach: The Saudi Deradicalization Experiment


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Rather than rounding people up on suspicion, why not make certain associations criminal as in possessing child porn?  Making Jihadi movies?  Having an ISIS flag.  Having ISIS propoganda in your possession?



*"Rather than rounding people up on suspicion, why not make certain associations criminal as in possessing child porn?  Making Jihadi movies?  Having an ISIS flag.  Having ISIS propoganda in your possession?  "*

How is any of that going to stop 3,000 Radical Islamic Extremists who are on Counter Terrorism's Watch List from planning and committing further atrocities and suicide operations?

They are walking around NOW, they are ticking time bombs NOW, the authorities cannot keep track 24/7 of ALL of them NOW, the threat is NOW and time is running out NOW.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I am guessing people can be on watch lists for any number of reasons - from just having having associates to more significant reasons - so not necessarily guilty.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what?
> 
> This is an interesting approach: The Saudi Deradicalization Experiment



They can and will be held indefinately without charge until such a time they are deemed a non-threat to the population of Britain's immediate safety.

See Northern Ireland Internment for _sort_ of an example.

The British Government will issue a notice to the Council of Europe declaring that there is a "public emergency within the meaning of Article 15(1) of the Convention that I posted a pdf link to in a previous post in this thread.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than rounding people up on suspicion, why not make certain associations criminal as in possessing child porn?  Making Jihadi movies?  Having an ISIS flag.  Having ISIS propoganda in your possession?
> ...



Wasn't one of the people invloved in this also involved in ISIS propoganda?  It gives you a reason to arrest them.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what?
> ...



I'm not familiar with it - I'll look it up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They are on Counter Terrorisms Watch List as Radical Islamic Extremists. Hello?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what?
> ...




So it would be like this? Operation Demetrius - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think you refer to the London Bridge happening as opposed to the 3,000 on Counter Terrorisms Watch List.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what?
> 
> This is an interesting approach: The Saudi Deradicalization Experiment


Considering that most that they let go joined and formed ISIS............they should have been left to ROT THERE.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with internment camps is how long are you going to hold them without charge if they've done nothing criminal?  Forever?  And under what conditions can they eventually be released? Any?  And then what?
> ...



What they said was that 1 in 5 failed.  So there is still something to be learned from it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes something like that but a much cleaner operation, as if you read Operation Demetrius was a bit messy.

But as I just pointed out, this is exactly what the British Government will do:

*Legal basis[edit]*

The internments were initially carried out under Regulations 11 and 12 of 1956 and Regulation 10 of 1957 (the Special Powers Regulations), made under the authority of the Special Powers Act. The Detention of Terrorists Order of 7 November 1972, made under the authority of the Temporary Provisions Act, was used after direct rule was instituted.

*Internees arrested without trial pursuant to Operation Demetrius could not complain to the European Commission of Human Rights about breaches of Article 5 of the European Convention on Human Rights (ECHR) because on 27 June 1957, the UK lodged a notice with the Council of Europe declaring that there was a "public emergency within the meaning of Article 15(1) of the Convention."*[10]


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Article 15 (I) of the Convention on Human Rights, this is the Derogation Clause that will be used once again by the British Government to orchestrate Internment.

*Derogation in Time of War or Other Public Emergency:*

*"In time of war or other public emergency threatening the life of the nation any High Contracting Party may take measures derogating from its obligations under [the] Convention to the extent strictly required by the exigencies of the situation,"*

Here's the post I made earlier regarding the above:

Breaking: Van mows down people walking on London Bridge.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's the problem with relying on counter terrorism watchlists for assumptions of guilt and I imagine other national intelligence agencies operate similar to FBI:

How Does the FBI Watch List Work? And Could It Have Prevented Orlando?
*What’s the Criteria for Getting on the Watch List?*
According to a 2013 watch list guideline produced by the Terrorist Screening Center and obtained by The Intercept, engaging in terrorism or having a *direct connection to a terrorist organization is not necessary *for inclusion on the list. *Parents, spouses, siblings, children and “associates” of a suspected terrorist can appear on the list without any suspicion of terrorist involvement.* “Irrefutable evidence” of terrorist activity and connections is also not necessary, the document states. Reasonable suspicion is sufficient, though this isn’t clearly defined.

“*These lists are horribly imprecise*,” a former federal prosecutor, who asked to remain anonymous, told WIRED. “They are based on rumor and innuendo, and *it’s incredibly easy to get on the list and incredibly difficult to get off the list. There’s no due process for getting off the list.”*

The guidelines also reveal that the Assistant to the President for Homeland Security and Counterterrorism can temporarily authorize placing entire “categories” of people on to the No-Fly and Selectee lists based on “credible intelligence” that indicates a certain category of individuals may be used to conduct an act of terrorism.

“Instead of a watch list limited to actual, known terrorists, the government has built a vast system based on the unproven and flawed premise that it can predict if a person will commit a terrorist act in the future,” Hina Shamsi, head of the ACLU’s National Security Project, told The Intercept. “On that dangerous theory, the government is secretly blacklisting people as suspected terrorists and giving them the impossible task of proving themselves innocent of a threat they haven’t carried out.”

*What Is the No-Fly List?*
This narrower list, derived from the terrorist watch list, includes people who haven’t done anything to warrant being arrested, yet the government deems too dangerous to allow onto commercial aircraft. Mateen reportedly did not appear on this list. The list included 2,500 individuals when Homeland Security chief Michael Chertoff released the tally for the first time in 2008. Six years later, Christopher Piehota, director of the Terrorist Screening Center, told a House subcommittee it had 64,000 names on it. That sounds like a lot, but the list includes dead people and multiple versions of names.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Don't let known Radical elements loose..............and then if you do.........don't blame those that told you not to do it.

Good lessons learned.   How many people have now died as a result...............


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nobody leaves Paris  London or DC and goes to Syria or Afghanistan
For 2 months to soak up the scenery
You go there-you stay there; start with that


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.  





frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Philippines didn't join in on Afghanistan or Iraq, yet they are having to deal with the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult in Marawi.

*Philippines conflict: Starving residents tell of terror in Marawi*

*"For the past two weeks the Philippines army has been fighting Islamist militants in the southern city of Marawi. So far, the conflict has killed at least 170 people, including 20 civilians, and more than 180,000 residents have fled. The BBC's South East Asia correspondent Jonathan Head reports from Marawi.*

*For more than a week the military spokesmen have been offering the same, upbeat outlook in the embattled city of Marawi. The Philippines armed forces controls nearly all of the city, they have been saying; the black-clad militants, who so surprised them by seizing Marawi in the name of so-called Islamic State on 23 May, have taken heavy casualties, and are encircled.*

*The military will, of course, eventually retake the city. Even fighters happy to die for Islam cannot withstand constant bombardment indefinitely.*

*But nearly all of the city is still off-limits to non-military personnel."*

Philippines conflict: Starving residents tell of terror in Marawi - BBC News

Myanmar didn't join in on Afghanistan or Iraq, yet they are having to deal with the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult with Rohingya Muslims.

And Myanmar's crackdown on the Muslims is very popular with the population who correctly see Islam as a threat and nearly 90% of the people in Myanmar are Buddhist, specifically they follow Theravāda Buddhism and the Buddhist Monks are assisting with the crackdown.

Theravada - Wikipedia

I have a great respect for the Buddhists and also I add for the people of Tibet.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, they didn't. They did however lead the way in Libya, and Syria is a fuck up because after the Ottoman Empire fell, the French took over Syria.

However mostly they are being attacked because of Algeria. This was a part of France at one point and the French were ruthless.






This was in Paris. They are Algerians. 1961.

Paris massacre of 1961 - Wikipedia






Well, the Algerians and other Muslims as part of the French Empire could move to France itself, and they tried to make a life for themselves, but were always treated like second class citizens. The people live in ghettos and their lives aren't very good. So, France has created a different class of people, and they're angry, and some of them turn to extremism.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.
> ...




I think the Philippines is an interesting example of how groups like ISIS can make the inroads they can.  Islam has been in the Philippines a long time - it predates Catholicism, which is the majority religion.  ISIS (est. very from 250 to 1200) utilize the remnants of the seperatist movements to try to gain a foothold.  But Islam in the Phillippines is very different then the Middle East. 

How to make sense of ISIS in the Philippines: Know the history of Muslim insurgency there


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.
> ...



If you understood the reasons for the conflict, maybe you'd have a different view. However, no doubt, this would conflict with your agenda, and so you will probably ignore it.

When the Philippines became independent in 1946, however even before this there were resettlement of Muslims from their homes. Then there was the Jabidah Massacre in 1968 which saw Moro (In Spanish if you say "que moro tienes" then this means how cheeky you are., but refers to the Moors of Spain) soldiers killed, though they don't know how many. 

The Moro National Liberation Front was founded in order to gain independence for the Muslims who were being treated badly by their government. (Another case of Muslims being treated badly, and then fighting back). 

The Moros didn't like being placed under foreign rule, they fought the Spanish, the Americans and the Japanese, and the Philippines is also seen as foreign rule for them. 

Plenty of groups have fought against such rule, including the American colonials against the British.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2017)

The Rohingas are an ethnic minority that are HORRIBLY mistreated by the Myanmar Buddhists. Buddhist nationalists can be just has horrible as any other religion, especially in Myanmar.  I think we need to be careful not to overlook abuses because perpetrators are buddhist....

Who will help Myanmar's Rohingya? - BBC News


----------



## depotoo (Jun 6, 2017)

Always an excuse for their barbaric behavior, in your mind, isn't there?
If you want to get technical, muslims conquered the berbers in those areas.  





frigidweirdo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > France did not join in on Iraq, so why are they being attacked?  Simply because.  There is a rhyme and reason,  just not the one people like to try to blame it on.
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Always an excuse for their barbaric behavior, in your mind, isn't there?
> If you want to get technical, muslims conquered the berbers in those areas.
> 
> 
> ...



Humans are humans. I'm not saying Muslim extremist terrorists are good or positive in anyway. I'm showing the bad side to humanity from both the Muslim terrorist side AND the US govt side.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> And probably shortly (within possibly minutes)  in another thread somewhere in the Internet U-verse -- I'll be kicking Trump's butt for too much BULLYING and not enough RESULTS...


Honestly, how are people even supposed to know what is happening in this country, with this non stop mainstream negative fake news 24 / 7 barrage of  Russia / Impeachment / Collaboration / Obstruction.  They have literally lost their fucking minds and any journalistic ethics or objectivity.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I heard about this first of its type anti Islamist ad campaign in Kuwait, where they have a suicide bomber about to put on a vest, and the ghosts of people, including other Muslims that were killed by suicide bombings appear to tell him this isn't real Islam etc. until he changes his mind.

 In my opinion this is  the most important component if Islamism is to be defeated.  You have to go after the ideology, and it has to happen over there.  Not sure if this is part of Trump's new anti terrorist alliance he formed on his overseas trip.  If all the Muslim countries adopted this same kind of public messaging strategy,  the Muslim world will eventually shun the cancer of Islamism and groups like ISIS will not be able to get to young, naive, desperate Muslims as potential recruits.  

I will try to find the clip later.  But it sounded very interesting and effective.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Sadiq Khan's conference with London Bridge killer's friend | Daily Mail Online
> ...


What lovely people!  Let's let in whole bunch more where that shit came from.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > First or second generation UK citizens who's parents did not assimilate Western ideals or way of life, and brought their kids up as if they were not even living in the UK.  Do you really think there is much difference between them, and those that are born abroad?  Many of them have even gone abroad to complete their indoctrination, and some are getting the same on the computer.  It is no longer necessary to go there.  ISIS will send you encrypted instructions.
> ...


And those that don't? They get behind trucks and decide to play "bumper-car the infidel" in the name of Allah.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 7, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You can't round up innocent people.
> ...


The Nazis had this approach in 30s Germany. Round up groups of people that you dont like.

Somebody unknown puts your name on a list and your life is ruined.

Have you ever read Kafka ?

This is the thing. *We are innocent until proven guilty*. All of us.

If these characters have done something wrong then lock them up. 

This isnt Nazi Germany and you cant take away my rights.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 7, 2017)

Eighth death just reported.  A man just pulled from the river.  Brings down missing number to 2, I believe.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, we aren't Nazi Germany, and unless you are an Islamic extremist - your rights will remain intact.  And It's nothing like rounding up people 'you don't like' - as you well know and despite your hyperbole. Quit spinning.

It's about rounding up known jihadis who have been fighting and trying to kill our forces abroad.  They are called TRAITORS and it is beyond absurd that the are freely wandering our streets.
There are believed to be at least a thousand of them in the UK - 400 of them in London alone, as well as the thousands of known extremists - who are busy brainwashing and recruiting new extremists daily under our very noses - and whom we do not want to wait upon until they actually blow our children into little pieces.

I realise that Terrorism and the terrible deaths and maiming that ensue are unimportant to someone who lives in a backwater and who becomes alarmed if they see a police car with its siren going, but for those of us who live in the targeted cities, it IS a big deal and PREVENTION is what is required now - not reacting to each and every attack and dead child with kumbaya and candles. Enough really is ENOUGH.

You lefties have fought against and hamstrung all efforts at dealing with extremism - you seem to WANT to wait until they blow us up.
When they do that, they invariably kill themsleves AND inspire others to do the same. There is no justice in this. You cannot seek justice against dead jihadis.

So you can thank yourselves for bringing us to this place - with your handwringing about the rights of extremists at the expense of the right to life of children and the innocent, and your simultaneous demands for open boarders in order to let all and sundry into our country - even 'child refugees' who are clearly 30 year old men! I really hope your nonsnense has had its day.

Things have clearly changed now too, in that the security services are less likely to be able to intercept and stop attacks that require no planning whatsoever on the part of the Islamist scum - beyond hiring a van and grabbing the kitchen knives.  You and your ilk want to wait until they do that, the rest of us want to STOP THEM.

If it helps, you can think of this as an intervention similar to that which stops the suicidal from killing themsleves. You know this happens daily and that it's perfectly legal, right? And, as an added bonus, we will be saving the lives of the innocent children and adults the Islamist pigs insist on taking with them - for the glory of Allah. Oh, and we can also attempt to deradicalise them at the same time. Win Win.

There are, btw, many countries that lock up their extremists in compounds and utilise programmes to deradicalise and rehabilitate them - conducted by Imams and psychiatrists etc. The West - the UK included - is watching with interest. These nations are fed up waiting for the Islamist scum to kill their children and are taking proactive preventative steps - just as we should be doing.

So, where are we? Ah yes: you lefties insist Prevent doesn't work; you lefties whine about control orders; you lefties cry into your hankies when it is suggested we simply STOP importing more Muslims from war torn crap holes; you lefties whine about 14 and 28 day holding orders - necessary when complicated terrorist plots require unravelling; you lefties cry into your cornflakes when it is suggested illegals or failed asylum seekers be deported (when they are muslim); you lefties break your little hearts when monitoring mosques is suggested; you lefties refer to every type of intervention as ISLAMOPHOBIC and SPYING (further emboldening and aiding and abetting the extremists).  So here is what we are left with - getting them off the streets BEFORE they kill any more 8 year old girls and innocent people.
Hope you're happy because it's you and those like you who have brought us to this desperate place. Congrats


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I assume you prefer it to be like Afghanistan or any of the many failed Islamic terrorist states where you can't step outside of your house and go anywhere that groups of people gather, without being concerned for your well being. Thanks to your fantastic leaders, that's where Europe is heading.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 7, 2017)

Another attack?

Nursery worker slashed in the street by three women 'who shouted Allah'
Wanstead attack: Nursery worker stabbed - BBC News
Female nursery worker is stabbed by three women in London | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Another attack?
> 
> Nursery worker slashed in the street by three women 'who shouted Allah'
> Wanstead attack: Nursery worker stabbed - BBC News
> Female nursery worker is stabbed by three women in London | Daily Mail Online


Hearing about ? Two explosions (?controlled) in Vauxhall, near new US embassy - Sky News. No more info


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Another attack?
> 
> Nursery worker slashed in the street by three women 'who shouted Allah'
> Wanstead attack: Nursery worker stabbed - BBC News
> Female nursery worker is stabbed by three women in London | Daily Mail Online




...kicked to the ground and slashed with a Stanley knife by three girls shouting '*Allah will get you'*...

Read more: Female nursery worker is stabbed by three women in London | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 7, 2017)

See the terrorists don't get to approve of how we get rid of them. Already got the libbies shilling on their behalf anyway
No "student" leave Paris , London or Dc for 2 months to further their studies in Syria or Afghanistan
You go there- you stay there.  Start with that


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

Unbelievable. 

"...It is all very well calling for more officers, but even the ones we have are prevented from working effectively by their bosses complicit in the silencing of the truth.

I received this information from a serving police officer in confidence.

*'I work in Birmingham City Centre. Birmingham Central Mosque is a no go area for West Midlands Police officers. We are told by the management and senior officers that we are not to go there and certainly not, under any circumstances, to go in. This is not for our safety but because of an agreement with the Mosque and the West Midlands Police HQ.

Only two officers - both who had to be approved and agreed by the Inman / Mosque are allowed to go to the Mosque.*

All officers think this is a disgrace. They clearly do not want us there to witness the many clerics and speakers spreading hate.'

Do you see the trouble we are in?..."



Read more: Katie Hopkins: Those meant to protect us are ineffectual | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## depotoo (Jun 7, 2017)

Seems unattended cars, and they performed a controlled explosion.
Controlled explosion carried out near new US embassy in London



Tilly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Another attack?
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

*Hate preacher ‘who influenced London Bridge terrorist’ flees home just days after attack*
*A HATE preacher whose videos were watched by one of the London Bridge terror attackers has fled his home in America.*
By ALIX CULBERTSON
PUBLISHED: 18:19, Wed, Jun 7, 2017 | UPDATED: 18:56, Wed, Jun 7, 2017







Getty

Videos by Ahmad Musa Jibril (l) influenced London terrorist Kuram Butt
Ahmad Musa Jibril left his home in Dearborn, Michigan, so quickly he left his sandals on the deck.

His sister and mother, who live nearby, have also gone into hiding, the MailOnline reported.

Videos posted by Jibril online, in which he preached radical Islam, are believed to have helped inspire Khuram Butt, one of the three jihadis who killed eight people and injured 48 in London Bridge and Borough Market....

Hate preacher ‘who influenced London Bridge terrorist’ flees home just days after attack


----------



## depotoo (Jun 7, 2017)

From my link, the guardian, seems rather odd-

Specialist officers are at the scene along with ambulance and fire service vehicles and cordons have been put in place.

The Metropolitan police said the vehicles were not suspicious and the roads would be reopening soon. Residents had been told to stay indoors and the car park of the nearby Waitrose supermarket was also closed.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you.  I wondered what was going on with him.





Tilly said:


> *Hate preacher ‘who influenced London Bridge terrorist’ flees home just days after attack*
> *A HATE preacher whose videos were watched by one of the London Bridge terror attackers has fled his home in America.*
> By ALIX CULBERTSON
> PUBLISHED: 18:19, Wed, Jun 7, 2017 | UPDATED: 18:56, Wed, Jun 7, 2017
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 7, 2017)

30% of all mosques  in the USA spread murder and hatred
If you don't think so ask a 25-35 year old Muslim in a metro area who actually likes his or her life. They will answer you honestly
In fact some see the writing on the wall so clearly that they are involved with large housing construction projects in Canada as they believe the despicable actions of their breathren will soon make life intolerable in the USA
The libbie Myzzies defenders will decry this and they will never do their own research because CNN does not report such a thing


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 7, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Staff face being sacked if they fail to meet strict quotas that mean they have to assess hundreds of extreme posts every shift.



Hmmph..  Better gigue than moderating at USMB.  Our deleted posters fight back. And we have to PAY for chairs to sit on..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 7, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> i dont care what your religion is, if you defend Muslims, GFY. see how inclusive i am?



I defend the practice of Islam overseas as they see fit to do and in my country, when it's not associated with the tacit or overt support of groups that have PLEDGED to kill us. Islam has not done that. Know your enemies.

Ask the Jews. They dislike Arabs a lot. Have no issue with practicing Islam. And Jews should know a thing or two about being scapegoated and slimed. Not many there gonna call for "banning Islam" or "chucking them all out of America"..

Waiting for the anti-semite skinheads to agree with me so they can "blame the Jews" for Muslim extremists..     Some dork will do that EVERY WEEK on USMB.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll just leave this right here


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

Yacqub Khayre was saved from a refugee camp as a boy. He repaid his adoptive country by engaging in 2 terror plots.

Melbourne 'terror attack' gunman named as Yacqub Khayre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

You stop the terror by going after the terrorists, not by going after Trump. Europe doesn't get it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

"you can't be so politically correct that you're socially incorrect" - Trump


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

The Sun goes all in


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



no. Even the majority of those that don't assimilate go about their daily business minding their own. The  number of jihadists are very very small...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 7, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "you can't be so politically correct that you're socially incorrect" - Trump



And Trump can't help but open his mouth and put his size three foot in it every time...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 7, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The Sun goes all in



Sun has no credibility since they whacked the Page3 girls for being too "contentious"..


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello dear people, I should have pointed out in my earlier semi-rant that it hasn't only been the leftards who have obstructed anti terror measures. Some idiots in the Conservative party have done the same, and even May has idiotically downgraded anti terror measures in the past, so it isn't purely a partisan problem.  I don't have a great deal of confidence that much will change, but IF May is elected tomorrow, I hope she sticks to her promises - for what they are worth, and I hope she is not obstructed from doing so by the usual suspects.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2017)

you know why there aren't many terrorist attacks in america?

because of the 2nd ammendment


----------



## Tilly (Jun 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed we are still leaving the EU.

*Knife killer we couldn't have kept out even if we wanted: EU freedom of movement forced us to let him in... and there are 100 more like him*

*Youssef Zaghba, 22, was flagged on international watchlist by Italian authorities*
*They also told MI6 the future London Bridge attacker had tried to travel to Syria*
*But a diktat states EU citizens cannot be turned away unless 'present' danger*
By Ian Drury and Larisa Brown and Emine Sinmaz In Bologna For The Daily Mail

PUBLISHED: 23:51, 7 June 2017 | UPDATED: 01:19, 8 June 2017

A fresh borders row erupted last night after it emerged that EU rules meant Britain could not have stopped one of the London Bridge killers coming into the country.

Youssef Zaghba, 22, was flagged on an international watchlist by the Italian authorities, who also told MI6 that he had tried to travel to Syria.

A Brussels diktat stating that EU citizens can only be turned away if there is a ‘genuine, present and serious’ threat meant border guards could not stop him entering the UK at least twice after being put on the watchlist.

Just over a year after the Islamist was placed under round-the-clock surveillance by Italian counter-terror officers, he was part of the gang that murdered eight in a van and knife rampage around London Bridge on Saturday night.

Former justice minister Dominic Raab, a Conservative candidate, said: ‘Perverse EU rules stop us from barring terrorists and extremists unless they pose a serious and present danger. Even then they have to be given reasons. The rules are crazy.’...



Read more: London Bridge killer we couldn't keep out | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


And that's why France has been in a state of martial law for the last four months. Let's let some more of them in!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 7, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "you can't be so politically correct that you're socially incorrect" - Trump
> ...


He won overcoming overwhelming odds in favor of the media, obama, Soros sponsored Hillary.  

The Left wants him to stop tweeting...why? Because 120 million followers and counting. Their laps dogs in the media have lost all credibility and are becoming more and more irrelvant.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And the US isn't in a state of martial law??


----------



## Roudy (Jun 8, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



If you have to ask that, then you're more ignorant and uneducated than I thought.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2017)

"for every 1M people, 4.8 terrorist attacks are conducted by NATIVES, while corresponding # for FOREIGNERS is 3,487"

EconPapers: The Effect of Migration on Terror - Made at Home or Imported from Abroad?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Lol! Hall of Fame stupid post.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Lol! Hall of Fame stupid post.



You obviously cannot spot irony...why am I not surprised....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! Hall of Fame stupid post.
> ...



With liberals you never know how stupid they will be and you are one of the dumbest people on this board. So I guess I put too much into who the poster was.

And considering it was you it is still a Hall of Fame stupid post.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> With liberals you never know how stupid they will be and you are one of the dumbest people on this board. So I guess I put too much into who the poster was.
> 
> And considering it was you it is still a Hall of Fame stupid post.



Well, when you look at what you are comparing what I am saying to the post I was replying to (ie, France is under martial law), if you actually believe that, you have no right calling anybody stupid...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > With liberals you never know how stupid they will be and you are one of the dumbest people on this board. So I guess I put too much into who the poster was.
> ...



Did I say I believed that cupcake? You are as dumb as they come, you don't have to keep proving it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No you didn't. But you ridiculed my post. Now you are saying I was right? if so, why were you ridiculing my post? Are you permanently stuck on "dumb as pig shit" or is it a temporary thing?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I didn't agree or disagree, your post was stupid, of you don't like it sit and cry for ten minutes and go back to coloring. You are a dumb little bitch.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 11, 2017)

New arrest made, as police release more details on London Bridge attack

June 10 (UPI) -- Police in England made another arrest on Saturday after releasing additional details about the recent London Bridge terrorist attack.

London Metropolitan Police's Counter Terrorism Command conducted a raid in east London that resulted in the arrest of a 28-year-old man on suspicion of being concerned in the commission, preparation or instigation of acts of terrorism...

...Police shared images of the knives found on or near the bodies of Butt, Rachid Redouane and Youssef Zaghba after police shot them dead at the scene.

The 12-inch, pink, ceramic kitchen knives made by Ernesto were wrapped with black duct tape around the handles to make them easier to grip. Butt's knife also had a leather strap attached to the handle to keep the knife secured around his wrist.

"We've been working round the clock to understand what these men did in the lead-up to the attack but we need to know more about these unusual knives. Where have they come from? Where might the attackers have bought them from?" Commander Dean Haydon, head of the Met's Counter Terrorism Command, told ABC News. "If you know anything about these particular types of knives, please let us know -- it could prove a crucial lead in our investigation."

Police also found 13 Molotov cocktails made of wine bottles filled with flammable liquid and two blowtorches inside the white van alongside several office chairs and a suitcase, which police say the men may have used to cover their motive.

The three men drove up and down the London Bridge twice before ultimately carrying out the attack, police said.

*Police also conducted a series of raids on properties including an east London apartment rented by Redouane, where investigators say they found materials to make the molotov cocktails and an English-language copy of the Koran open to a page describing martyrdom.*


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 12, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> I didn't agree or disagree, your post was stupid, of you don't like it sit and cry for ten minutes and go back to coloring. You are a dumb little bitch.



Obviously you're stuck on "I'm as thick as pig shit"...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't agree or disagree, your post was stupid, of you don't like it sit and cry for ten minutes and go back to coloring. You are a dumb little bitch.
> ...



Your are obviously a dumb little bitch who likes to cry and can't take it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2017)

I wonder what religion most on the FBI's most wanted terrorists list are? 

Most Wanted Terrorists


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 12, 2017)

Southern Baptists must be high on the list


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I wonder what religion most on the FBI's most wanted terrorists list are?
> 
> Most Wanted Terrorists



But but but what about Buddhism? 

But but but what about Muh Buddhists


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Southern Baptists must be high on the list



Find one!

Most Wanted Terrorists — FBI


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Southern Baptists must be high on the list



Not one Southern Baptist, next false meme, please?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Baptists must be high on the list
> ...



I _think _WEATHER53 is joking with his comment.

He _should_ have posted:

But but but what about Southern Baptists


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 12, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> [
> 
> Your are obviously a dumb little bitch who likes to cry and can't take it.



Take what? You make an asinine comment, I own your arse, then you whine like the little moron your are....man up, little guy....


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2017)

Terrorist caught with bomb manuals and airport attack guides given £250k in legal aid as he fights to stay in Britain


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You poor little bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 12, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> You poor little bitch.



You're boring....


----------



## Tilly (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You poor little bitch.
> ...


So are you. Would you care to address the topic any time soon?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Baptists must be high on the list
> ...


No, on your side, trying to be sarcastic and  guess it didn't come out right


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Terrorist caught with bomb manuals and airport attack guides given £250k in legal aid as he fights to stay in Britain



Follow the money!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Sarcasm never seems to translate well on the internetz.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 13, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You poor little bitch.
> ...



You are an idiot that failed to stay on topic. Can you address the issue?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 13, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> You are an idiot that failed to stay on topic. Can you address the issue?



Um. I did. You're the one who went off on a tangent, got your Deplorable redneck arse handed to you on a plate and then claimed victory.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 13, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot that failed to stay on topic. Can you address the issue?
> ...


okay, if you need to think you are all that and a bag of chips, its cool by me, I can handle your temper tantrums. Are you ever going to get back on subject, like you have been asked?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2017)




----------

